# News - Mass Effect: EA setzt bei Mass Effect und Spore auf Online-Kopierschutz



## System (7. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,642662


----------



## LemanRuzz (7. Mai 2008)

Na toll, die beiden Spiele auf die ich mich 2008 freue fallen für mich jetzt flach -_-
Bringt so ein Mist wirklich mehr Käufer???


----------



## Frapl (7. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell nicht schlecht direkt ohne DVD spielen zu können und INet ist bei vielen ja auch quasi immer da.

Bin gespannt ob das System vernünftig funktioniert...

Aber dennoch wird es nicht lange dauern bis es Programme gibt, die diesen Schutz aushebeln werden. Daher ist es leider mal wieder nur eine Gängelung des ehrlichen Käufers.


----------



## fazwonga (7. Mai 2008)

Tja, wenn Sie meinen Sie müssen den ehrlichen Käufer solche Steine in den Weg legen, der hats nicht anders verdient, das sich andere Leute die Spiele aus dem Netz ziehen. Man sieht bei vielen anderen Spielen auch das ein Kopierschutz nicht nötig ist, es kommt auf das Spiel an. Und ich sage schonmal jetzt spätestens nach 1-2 Tagen ist die Kopie wieder im Netz hat man bei Crysis, Bioshock und co. gesehen.


----------



## Yevaud (7. Mai 2008)

Und damit verschwinden beide Titel von der "zum Vollpreis kaufen"-Liste und landen irgendwo weiter unten auf der  "vielleicht als Budget-Re-Release"-Liste.
Das ist mir echt zu umständlich für ein Spiel. Nein, danke. Ich kann ihre Befürchtungen wegen der illegalen Kopien ja nachvollziehen, aber die legalen Käufer so zu behandeln kann keine Lösung sein.
Mich schreckt das jedenfalls eher ab. Würde ein solcher Kopierschutz die Verkaufszahlen negativ beeinflussen, würden die sich auch bald etwas anderes überlegen. Aber das wird wohl leider nicht passieren.


----------



## TAKER70 (7. Mai 2008)

Das das auf wenig gegenliebe Stößt ist klar.
Wenn mann aber gerade an dem Beispiel UT3 sieht das bis jetzt über 40 Millionen mal versucht wurde das ganze  Illegal zu Zocken ist doch wohl klar das die Firmen langsam durchdrehen......


----------



## cgs1979 (7. Mai 2008)

EA kotzt mich langsam an!
Erst bringen Sie von Jahr zu Jahr schlechtere Sportspiele raus, wie zum Beispiel bei der FIFA Reihe und jetzt auch noch der Onlinekopierschutz!
Spielehersteller vergesst es, wegen euch schaff ich mir bestimmt kein Internetanschluss an! Das ist mir immernoch zu teuer! 
P.S. Früher war ich großer Fan von EA


----------



## Tarzipan (7. Mai 2008)

Richtige Hacker schreckt das sicherlich nicht ab. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich HOI2 und EU3 spielen will, da sie komplett ohne CD-Abfrage auskommen. Da kaufe ich doch doppelt so gerne. Auch Spiele von anderen Publishern haben sich blendent verkauft trotz fehlendem Kopierschutz. Ich werde mir Mass Effekt erst einmal nicht kaufen. Bioshock habe ich mir deswegen auch nicht gekauft. Um die Heroes Complete DVDs einlesen zu können, musste ich mir sogar ein neues Laufwerk kaufen. Da hört für mich der Spaß auf.


----------



## werfux (7. Mai 2008)

Naja ich finde das jetzt nicht so wirklich schlimm. Schließlich macht Valve mit Steam auch nix anderes.

Solange der SecuROM Mist nicht zusätzlich noch irgendwelchen Blödsinn anstellt geht das schon in Ordnung.

Zumal wahrscheinlich für die ganz Unehrlichen unter den Spielern auf diversen Seiten wieder "Service-Packs" angeboten werden.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TAKER70 am 07.05.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mann aber gerade an dem Beispiel UT3 sieht das bis jetzt über 40 Millionen mal versucht wurde das ganze  Illegal zu Zocken ist doch wohl klar das die Firmen langsam durchdrehen......



die meldung war `ne *ente*.


----------



## ReBoot (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mit so ner Nummer kauf ich mir das lieber nicht. So viel zum Thema sinkende Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## SAMMER (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, das System kann wirklich gegen diese ganzen Vollidioten helfen, die die Spieleentwickler und Hersteller zerstören... 

Wenn ich mir überlege, wann Assassins Creed bereits auf irgendwelchen LAN-Partys rumgetauscht wurde und wie viele sich daran bedient haben und es dann weiter verbreitet haben, könnte ich kotzen. 

Und diese Leute sind dann immer die größten Nörgler, weil das Spiel nicht flüssig läuft oder Bugs und Grafikfehler das Spielempfinden beeinträchtigen. Dauert ja auch immer ein wenig, bis der neueste Hack/Crack für die ersten Patches erschein! 

Ich könnte die Spielehersteller sogar verstehen, dass sie unfertige Spiele auf den Markt werfen und am Erscheinungstag einen Patch rausbringen, damit die Leute, die sich das Ding gesaugt oder "getauscht" haben, ein wenig länger in die Röhre schauen müssen! 

Und welcher Zocker, der eine Rechenmaschine sein Eigen nennt, die für diese Spiele Leistungsstark genug ist, hat  bitte kein Internet zu hause, um kurz eine Online-Abfrage zu erledigen? Ist doch bei Steam oder Windows-Update genauso. Ausser man hat kein Windows-Original. 

Und für ein Spiel wie z. B. Bioshock nehme ich gern die Hürde eines "etwas" ungewöhnlicheren Kopierschutzes.


----------



## Darlek (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also man kanns echt übertreiben. BioShock war schon nervig genug, v.a. da am Launch-Tag der Aktivierungsserver mehrmals abgekackt ist. Und bei Mass Effect alle 10 Tage??? 

Das geht zu weit.


----------



## Monstermic (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fazwonga am 07.05.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn Sie meinen Sie müssen den ehrlichen Käufer solche Steine in den Weg legen, der hats nicht anders verdient, das sich andere Leute die Spiele aus dem Netz ziehen. Man sieht bei vielen anderen Spielen auch das ein Kopierschutz nicht nötig ist, es kommt auf das Spiel an. Und ich sage schonmal jetzt spätestens nach 1-2 Tagen ist die Kopie wieder im Netz hat man bei Crysis, Bioshock und co. gesehen.



Is ne sehr gute Maßnahme von Bioware ! In diesem Spiel steckt so viel Herzblut, daß es wirklich ne Beleidigung wäre es über torrents zu ziehen. 
Und ja, ein online aktivierungskopierschutz ist wesentlich sinnvoller als jeder normale. 
Denn es dauert nunmal zumindest ein paar wochen (HL2 wäre da ein Beispiel) bis sowas geknackt ist. Also genau in der Phase, in der das Spiel noch "heiß" ist und jedes Kiddie eins davon haben will. Da wird ordentlich schotter gemacht, zurecht.
Nebenbei fühlt es sich für den (meist jugendlichen)Gelegenheitsraubkopierer anders an, eine onlineregistrierung zu umgehen, als bei gefühlter anonymität ne kleine exe auszutauschen....

Die paar leute die hier rumschreien, sie hätten keinen rechner mit internetverbindung versteh ich überhaupt nich. wer hat denn heutzutage an seinem spielerechner kein internet ?    was is mit patches, zusatzinhalten etc. ? schmeisst ihr ein spiel weg wenn es bugs hat (was natürlich überaus selten is bei PC Spielen   ) Was is mit den Mehrspielerinhalten von Spielen....?  
Selbst wenn es gründe dafür geben sollte, seinen rechner vom netz abzuscheiden, kann man zur Not immernoch zu nem Kumpel laufen und es da kurz aktivieren. Wer sogar dazu nicht bereit ist, der hat den spruch "Der Kunde is König" definitiv überstrapaziert ...
Zuguterletzt sollte man sich im klaren sein, daß man mit seiner haltung einen absoluten exoten darstellt, der nicht verlangen kann, daß für seine sonderbehandlung möglicherweise raubkopien ermöglicht werden müssen.   
Man sollte schon mit der Zeit gehen (bei spielen is internet eigentlich seit 10 jahren pflicht) sonst verlange ich die schallplatte zurück.


----------



## baummonster (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bringt doch nix. Gecrackt werden sie sowieso und dann schaut wieder der brave zahlende Kunde in die Röhre weil er sich diesen Schmarrn antun darf. Is genau wie die Raubkopier-Werbung im Kino. Völlig verfehlt weils eh nur Leute sehen die im Kino sitzen und dafür bezahlen, nich aber die Leute dies fertig gerippt und formatiert auf ihrer HDD liegen haben



			
				Monstermic schrieb:
			
		

> Die paar leute die hier rumschreien, sie hätten keinen rechner mit internetverbindung versteh ich überhaupt nich. wer hat denn heutzutage an seinem spielerechner kein internet ?   was is mit patches, zusatzinhalten etc. ? schmeisst ihr ein spiel weg wenn es bugs hat (was natürlich überaus selten is bei PC Spielen   ) Was is mit den Mehrspielerinhalten von Spielen....?


Öhm, nicht jedes Spiel hat ne Multiplayer Komponente (beispiel Assassins Creed oder eben Mass Effect) und für Patches etc gibts ja noch diese runden Plastikscheiben in so komischen Magazinen...


----------



## Centrice (7. Mai 2008)

SAMMER am 07.05.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das System kann wirklich gegen diese ganzen Vollidioten helfen, die die Spieleentwickler und Hersteller zerstören...
> 
> Wenn ich mir überlege, wann Assassins Creed bereits auf irgendwelchen LAN-Partys rumgetauscht wurde und wie viele sich daran bedient haben und es dann weiter verbreitet haben, könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> ...



Schließe mich dieser Aussage an. Mir persönlich isses relativ wurscht, da ich kein Problem darin sehe, alle 10 Tage mal ein-zwei Klicks zu machen. Sofern der ganze Kopierschutzrotz einwandfrei funtzt is alles im Butter. 
PS: Hatte bei Bioshock noch nie Probleme mit der Aktivierung oder irgendwas dergleichen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wieder mal ein Kopierschutz der nichts bringt, die ehrlichen Käufer aber eher nervt. Hätte EA gleich auf Steam gesetzt, hätten sie wenigstens keine Pre-Release-Raubkopien, so aber haben sie überhaupt nichts davon. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es zu den Spielen schon bevor es überhaupt in den Läden verkauft wird, eine gecrackte Version ohne Internet-Authentifizierung auf den Torrent-Seiten gibt.




			
				werfux am 07.05.2008 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich finde das jetzt nicht so wirklich schlimm. Schließlich macht Valve mit Steam auch nix anderes.


Doch, die tun was anderes. Denn immerhin funktioniert der Kopierschutz von Steam zumindest vor dem Release zu 100%, was bei Securom nicht so sein wird. Außerdem hat ja Steam auch viele Vorteile, die die Nachteile des Online aktivieren etwas ausgleichen, während mir von Securom keine solche Features bekannt sind, die man auch nur im Entferntesten als Vorteil auslegen könnte.

Wenn man schon auf Online Aktivierung setzt, dann sollte man wenigstens ein System nutzen was auch funktioniert. Bei Bioshock endete es in einem Fiasko - die Support-Foren waren voll, der Thread wuchs bei jedem mal F5 drücken um zwei Seiten, so schnell konnte man gar nicht lesen. Und während viele Leute mit Problemen kämpften, hatten die Raubkopierer das Spiel bereits eine Woche vorher (natürlich ohne all diese Probleme )durchgespielt.


----------



## Vidaro (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich finds eigentlich in ordnung so über internet mein arbeit machts keine wenn er es über das inet prüft is ne sache von 1 minute!
nur was finde ich nicht geht ist die sache das man es nur 3 mal installieren kann das geht gar nicht!

internetüberprüfung/aktivierung = ja
begrenzte aktivierungen ganz klar nein!!


----------



## DonIggy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist SecuROM. Dieser verdammte Dreck ist ein Übel! Zumal ich bis jetzt noch kein Spiel gesehen habe, welches nicht crackbar ist...
Spiele raubzukipieren ist böse, zumal es die Qualität von zukünftigen Titeln senkt.
Richtig sauer war ich bei Gothic II (kein securom aber trotzdem böser kopierschutz). Ich musste den Scheiß cracken um meine legal erworbene Kopie spielen zu können!!!! Sowas kann echt nicht sein. Und nun auch noch leute zu einer Internetanbindung zwingen...


----------



## Demondead (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das mit der Online-Prüfung hat mich bei HL2 schon etwas genervt, aber gut, man schluckt das eben, weil es verständlich ist das die Hersteller für ihre Arbeit auch Geld sehen wollen und zu solchen Maßnahmen wegen der Raubkopiererei greifen müssen. 

 Was ich aber nicht tragbar finde ist das Spiel nur 3 mal installieren zu dürfen. Was ist, wenn ich eben ab und an meinen Rechner neu Installiere? Oder Hardwarekomponenten austausche? Anhand welcher Kriterien findet die Identifizierung eines Systems überhaupt statt? Es kann nicht angehen 50 € für ein Spiel hinzulegen, das ich unter Umständen dann nur einen begrenzten Zeitraum zur Verfügung habe!


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was an Securom ist denn so schlimm, wenn die lästige Laufwerks-CD nicht mehr benötigt wird??

Ich denke das die Publisher gezwungen sind über die, sicherlich lästige, regelmäßige Onlineregistrierung ihre Produkte gegen Raubkopieren zu sichern. Wenn in dem Punkt nicht schnellstens etwas unternommen wird, dann werden sonst immer mehr Spielehersteller zu der Methode, erst Konsole, wegen Umsatz und dann VIELLEICHT noch der Pc wegen dem restlichen Markt, ihre Spiele herstellen. Und das will nun wirklich keiner von uns PC-Spieler nich wa??

An alle die sich über scharfe Kopierschutztechnicken aufregen:
Was habt ihr für Alternativvorschläge um diesem Problem Herr zu werden?

MfG


----------



## Yevaud (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was mich vor allem stört ist, dass man diese Abfrage alle zehn Tage bekommt. Wäre es einmalig, würde ich nicht meckern. Und die begrenzte Installationssystemzahl ist auch eine Unverschämheit.
Deswegen werde ich es mir nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen. Und ich denke, dass das auch das ist, was die meisten Kritiker hier so stört.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die sich über scharfe Kopierschutztechnicken aufregen:
> Was habt ihr für Alternativvorschläge um diesem Problem Herr zu werden?


Steam vor dem Release und für danach gibt es keinen wirksamen Kopierschutz und wird es auch niemals (zumindest in der Form wie wir jetzt Software nutzen) einen geben. Nur je mehr Steine man den ehrlichen Käufern in den Weg legt, desto mehr wählen vielleicht den "einfacheren Weg" der Raubkopie. Es ist also kontraproduktiv, vor allem wenn man nicht gleichzeitig auch Vorteile anbietet.

Ich glaub am meisten stört die Leute gar nicht so sehr die Online-Aktivierung, sondern eher, dass man das Spiel nur drei mal installieren darf. Man hat bei Bioshock (da waren es fünf erlaubte Instalationen) gesehen was es brachte: Tobende ehrliche Käufer und zwei Wochen später jammerte 2K genauso über die bösen Raubkopierer wie (fast) alle anderen Entwickler und Publisher auch.


----------



## Belechem (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass diejenigen, die sich am meisten über solche Maßnahmen aufregen auch diejenigen sind die das Spiel gecrackt saugen wollen und gar nicht vorhaben das Game zu kaufen. Jawoll.   
Genau wegen denen kommen die Firmen auf solche Sachen.

Und schwall uns keiner voll, er hätte kein Internet am Zock-PC.
Bei Bioshock wars völlig in Ordnung, HL2 war gerade noch akzeptabel, und besonders gut wars bei Supreme Commander/Forged Alliance.
Da musste man nur auf GPGnet und seine Seriennummer registrieren und dann wurde der NoCD als Patch überreicht! Prima Sache. Ist für mich ein Grund Spiele öfters zu spielen, wenn ich nicht erstmal 5 min. nach der CD suchen muss.
Von mir aus könnten die auch eine Registrierung mit Namen und Adresse verlangen.


----------



## Stefan1981 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Was soll EA das denn bringen?

Wenn die Spiele Released werden, ist max. 1 Tag vorher schon das Spiel im Netz ohne Kopierschutzabfrage/Aktivierung etc.

Wenn Benzin zu teuer wird, fängt das klauen an oder der Tanktourismus nimmt wieder zu.

EA sollte das Geld Sinnvoller einsetzen, da Kopierschutzmechanismen immer wieder ausgehebelt werden. Wenn ich ein Türschloss entwickel, wird es auch eine möglichkeit geben es zu knacken, wird immer so sein.


----------



## UDC-Unimatrix (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mal davon ab das diese Diskusion überflüssig ist, da EA keine notiz davon nehmen wird. (weil sie nicht wollen und weil sie nicht müssen)

Aber Onlineaktivierung ist ungefähr genauso als würden die Leute plötzlich anfangen ihr Küchenfenster zu öffnen und den Nachbarn auf der anderen Straßenseite das Rezept für die Partysuppe zuschreien. Großartige Idee!
(Lesen, verstehen, nochmal drüber nachdenken    )

Ich für mein Teil werde im Laden weiterhin versuchen ein großen Bogen um die Spiele zumachen wo ich weiß das irgendwelche komischen mechanismen irgendwas mit meinem Rechner machen, was ich nicht mal ansatzweise verstehen will. „Alles, was man zum Leben braucht, ist Ignoranz und Selbstvertrauen.“ (Mark Twain)   

Zu dem Thema Kopierschutz gibt es viele Pros und viele Contras. Aber nachdem man Stundenlang drüber diskutiert hat, sollte man vllt mal auf die "Geschichte" schauen.
Es gab immer ein hin und her, mal wurd der Kopierschutz nach zwei Sekunden ausgehebelt mal hat es ein halbes Jahr gedauert. Der Kopierschutz wurde immer kompliziert und es kam zu Problemen bei der Anwendung. Und unterm Strich, haben sich die guten Spiele durchgesetz (wurden anständig verkauft) und die schlechten gabs zurecht nur als nicht legal erworbene Kopie auf irgendwelchen Hinterhof HDDs.
Und bevor irgendwer jetzt anfäng, "ja aber Spiel xy war so toll und niemand hat es gekauft", dass ein Spiel "gut" ist hängt ja von der Sichtweise ab. Kann man sich also bei den einzelnen Titeln ewig sinnlos drüber streiten.
Und wieviel "Herzblut" seitens der Entwickler drin steck, ist manchmal auch mehr als fraglich. Sicher ist aber hingen wohl das dem Publisher das Herz nur schmerzt wenn das Game nicht genug Geld rein bringt. 

Greetz


----------



## maclilithhp (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich werde keinen vollen spielepreis also 40-50 euro oder dergleichen. dafür bezahlen das ich ein spiel nur 3 mal installieren darf. das ist die allergrößte frechheit, die ich mir vorstellen kann.
wer würde sich ein buch kaufen das er nur 3 mal ausm regal nehmen darf?

das problem ist natürlich da, aber man darf es nicht übermäßig auf die schultern derer legen die das spiel wirklich gekauft haben.


----------



## oceano (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Solange alles anstandslos läuft hab ich kein Problem damit. Und wenn doch irgendwas rumzickt, dann wird sich halt innert 2 Minuten ein entsprechender Crack geladen.   

Wann begreifen die endlich mal, dass ein Kopierschutz absolut anachronistisch ist?


----------



## Yevaud (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 07.05.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass diejenigen, die sich am meisten über solche Maßnahmen aufregen auch diejenigen sind die das Spiel gecrackt saugen wollen und gar nicht vorhaben das Game zu kaufen. Jawoll.
> Genau wegen denen kommen die Firmen auf solche Sachen.



Du kannst gerne vorbeikommen und meine Räumlichkeiten bzw. meinen PC durchsuchen, du wirst bei mir nur Originale und Zeitschriften-Vollversionen finden.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen an sich, aber wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich es so oft installieren können wie ich möchte. Und vor allem will ich mich nicht alle zehn Tage wieder anmelden müssen, damit ich weiterzocken darf. Das nervt und ist in meinen Augen übertrieben. Eine einmalige Registrierung sollte reichen.
Deswegen jemanden als Raubkopierer abzustempeln finde ich mehr als nur beleidigend. Ich bin doch keiner dieser I***ten.

Warum machen sie es nicht so, dass man bei der (von mir aus auch Online-)Registrierung einen Code bekommt, mit dem Man das Spiel immer wieder installieren kann so oft man will? Dann haben sie doch ihre Kaufbestätigung und der ehrliche Käufer kann anschließend in Ruhe spielen.

Ich fürchte nur, dass sie das bei Dragon Age auch so machen werden. Und darauf werde ich auch wegen solcher Maßnahmen nicht verzichten. 
Und ja, damit meine ich, dass ich es ehrlich kaufen werde.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, so einfach ist es glaube ich nicht heutzutage ein Spiel zu cracken. Da muss man in der Regel auch eine Menge Energie reinstecken. Und den Aufwand, ein stark kopiergeschütztes Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen Kritisieren hier viel, aber über die Energie, die zum Cracken benötigt wird(Foreneinträge lesen, Software downloaden, umständliche Kopierverfahren, Installationen abändern etc) sagt keiner was, bzw. es wiederspricht diesem Argument 

Sicher ist das nervig, aber ohne Geld keine Spiele bzw. wandern die Hersteller ins Konsolenlager 



> Ich glaub am meisten stört die Leute gar nicht so sehr die Online-Aktivierung, sondern eher, dass man das Spiel nur drei mal installieren darf. Man hat bei Bioshock (da waren es fünf erlaubte Instalationen) gesehen was es brachte: Tobende ehrliche Käufer und zwei Wochen später jammerte 2K genauso über die bösen Raubkopierer wie (fast) alle anderen Entwickler und Publisher auch.



Ok, der Punkt mit der Installationshäufigkeit ist wirklich zu bemängeln, da unter bestimmten Umständen man gezwungen ist das Spiel evtl. häufiger zu installieren.

MfG


----------



## Kr0n (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

,,Von mir aus könnten die auch eine Registrierung mit Namen und Adresse verlangen."
schon mal auf die idee gekommen, dass manche leute sowas nicht wollen?
aber ich bin auch der meinung, dass (nach einer bestimmten zeit) eh eine illegale version rauskommt, wo die aktivierung deaktiviert ist und man es auch so spielen kann...
dass man es nach 10x starten sich wieder anmelden muss, find ich nicht so gut, aber soo einen großen zeitaufwand kostet es ja auch net :> (hoffe ich)


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 07.05.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass diejenigen, die sich am meisten über solche Maßnahmen aufregen auch diejenigen sind die das Spiel gecrackt saugen wollen und gar nicht vorhaben das Game zu kaufen. Jawoll.
> Genau wegen denen kommen die Firmen auf solche Sachen.


In diesem Argument steckt leider ein kleiner Logikfehler: Die Leute die es sich gecrackt runterladen bekommen von all dem gar nichts mit, die starten das Spiel dann einfach per Doppelklick auf die gecrackte Exe und kommen mit den Kopierschutzmaßnahmen überhaupt nie in Berührung. Die Leidtragenden sind die ehrlichen Käufer.




> Und schwall uns keiner voll, er hätte kein Internet am Zock-PC.
> Bei Bioshock wars völlig in Ordnung, HL2 war gerade noch akzeptabel, und besonders gut wars bei Supreme Commander/Forged Alliance.
> Da musste man nur auf GPGnet und seine Seriennummer registrieren und dann wurde der NoCD als Patch überreicht! Prima Sache. Ist für mich ein Grund Spiele öfters zu spielen, wenn ich nicht erstmal 5 min. nach der CD suchen muss.
> Von mir aus könnten die auch eine Registrierung mit Namen und Adresse verlangen.


All diese Maßnahmen (außer bei Half-Life 2) waren aber ineffektiv und haben nichts gebracht. Von Bioshock gab es bereits vor dem eigentlichen Release eine Raubkopie zum Runterladen.




			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so einfach ist es glaube ich nicht heutzutage ein Spiel zu cracken. Da muss man in der Regel auch eine Menge Energie reinstecken.


Ich weiß nicht wie aufwendig es ist ein Spiel zu cracken, ich bin kein Programmierer. Aber wenn es noch von jedem bekannten Spiel der letzten Jahre innerhalb weniger Tage nachdem das Spiel im Umlauf war (und das ist oft mehr als eine Woche vor dem eigentlichen Release) bereits eine gecrackte Version gibt, dann kann der Aufwand nicht so groß sein.




> aber ich bin auch der meinung, dass (nach einer bestimmten zeit) eh eine illegale version rauskommt, wo die aktivierung deaktiviert ist und man es auch so spielen kann...


Nach einer bestimmten Zeit? In der Regel kommen Raubkopien mehrere Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release raus. Siehe Crysis, siehe UT3, siehe Bioshock, etc.


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> werfux am 07.05.2008 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha.
Und woher hast du dieses Wissen? 
Aus deiner rosaroten Steam-gesponsorten Wahrsagerkugel?

Ohne deine Aussage über Steam jetzt auch nur im Geringsten zu werten, kannst du doch mit ziemlich genau 0%er Sicherheit etwas über die OnlineAktivierung der beiden Spiele, wie und ob die wann umgehbar ist, sagen - außer, du bist selbst derjenige, der die kopierten Spieledatenträger aus der Firma schleust und den Hackern/Crackern zur Verfügung stellt...

Hier ist auf jeden Fall marketingtechnisch ein Fehler passiert. Hätte man das ganze nicht "Aktivieren", sondern "Anmelden" und nicht "Kopierschutz", sondern "erweiterte Communityfunktionen" genannt (und natürlich ein wenig Placebo-Inhalte auf der Webseite integriert)*, wäre der Aufschrei nur halb so groß.

Wobei ich "alle 10 Tage" schon ein wenig übertrieben finde.
Und ich für die ehrlichen Käufer hoffe, daß "drei Rechner" auch beinhaltet, daß man das Spiel nach einem 3-maligen Rechnerupgrade trotzdem noch spielen kann.


*Auch hier beziehe ich mich in keinster Weise auf Steam


----------



## Elbart (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 07.05.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster BLAH BLAH BLAH


Du bist ja ein ganz braver Lemming.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 07.05.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange alles anstandslos läuft hab ich kein Problem damit. Und wenn doch irgendwas rumzickt, dann wird sich halt innert 2 Minuten ein entsprechender Crack geladen.
> 
> Wann begreifen die endlich mal, dass ein Kopierschutz absolut anachronistisch ist?



Ich bin auch dafür das es mal einen Feldversuch geben sollte, wo alle Publisher für einen Monat ihre Spiele komplett ohne Kopierschutz anbieten, nur um den letzten hier aufzuzeigen, dass dadurch NICHT mehr Leute, was ja hier ein oft genanntes Argument ist, dass Spiel kaufen werden.

So gesehen ist der Kopierschutz eher das Spiegelbild der Nutzer. Gäbe es nur marginal Raubkopien, würde es auch nicht solche Kopierschutzverfahren geben, ganz einfach 

MfG


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dafür das es mal einen Feldversuch geben sollte, wo alle Publisher für einen Monat ihre Spiele komplett ohne Kopierschutz anbieten, nur um den letzten hier aufzuzeigen, dass dadurch NICHT mehr Leute, was ja hier ein oft genanntes Argument ist, dass Spiel kaufen werden.


Die eigentlich interessante Frage ist doch, ob es denn WENIGER werden ...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (7. Mai 2008)

Und ein weiterer Eintrag in meiner Boykott-Liste: 

- Steam 
- diverse EA-Serien 
- BioShock
- Mass Effect 

SSA


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Solange das ganze funktioniert - automatische Onlineregistrierung im Hintergrund, ohne das man selber stundenlang durch irgendwelche mit Werbung vollgedonnerten EA-Werbefenster klicken muss - ist mir das ganze relativ egal.

Ohne Datenträger im Laufwerk spielen ist ne feine sache, wenns denn wie gesagt alles hinhaut.

Obs nach einigen Tagen Cracks für die Spiele gibt, bzw. die ersten illegalen  Kopien im Internet rumgeistern, ist mir ebenfalls egal.


Die Leute die sich über solche Mechanismen aufregen sind doch eh meist die, die sich solche Spiele am liebsten am Releasetag bei eMule oder sonstigen Tauschbörsen ziehen, weil sie, nachdem sie 1200€ fürn PC ausgegeben haben, kein Geld mehr fürn original Spiel haben


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 07.05.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sich über solche Mechanismen aufregen sind doch eh meist die, die sich solche Spiele am liebsten am Releasetag bei eMule oder sonstigen Tauschbörsen ziehen, weil sie, nachdem sie 1200€ fürn PC ausgegeben haben, kein Geld mehr fürn original Spiel haben


Danke, das Klischee hatten wir schon auf der ersten Seite ...


----------



## UDC-Unimatrix (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 07.05.2008 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhah!
Natürlich würden nicht mehr Spiele, wenn überhaupt nur geringfügig mehr Spiele verkauft. Das liegt zum einen daran das Spiele Geld kosten und nicht primär zum leben notwendig sind und zum anderen daran das viele halt auch gar nicht das Geld haben sich jeden Monat die tollsten Spiele zukaufen.
Aber was haben wir von der Erkenntnis?
Nichts. 
Selbst mit einen 100% sicheren Kopierschutz würde es nicht mehr Geld für die Hersteller geben, da die Ressource nicht vorhanden ist.
Aber genauso würden Spiele ohne Kopierschutz auch weiterhin verkauft werden, soweit es die Mittel der Kunden zulassen bzw. überhaupt intresse an dem Produkt besteht.

Greetz


----------



## Moejoe82 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das ein Spiel bei der Installation einen Internetzugang voraussetzt sehe ich weniger als Problem, aber damit alle 10 Tage online gehen zu müssen und das Spiel nur 3 mal installieren zu dürfen ist eine Zummutung die ich nicht mitmachen würde (Masseffect habe ich ohnehin auf der Box, weshalb es mich eh nicht betrifft - wenn Konsolen irtgendwann auch einen Internetzugang voraussetze hole ich mir einen DS oder höre auf zu spielen).


----------



## Boesor (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich sag mal so, für mich stellt das weniger ein Problem da (DSL + Flat), aber wenn auf diese Weise potenzielle Kunden einfach vom Spiel ausgeschlossen werden halte ich das für weniger schlau.
Mal sehen, wenn das in diesem Fall nach hinten losgeht werden die das vielleicht nochmal überdenken, ich kaufe mir jedenfalls keines der genannten Spiele (aber aus anderen gründen)


----------



## LordMephisto (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 07.05.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sich über solche Mechanismen aufregen sind doch eh meist die, die sich solche Spiele am liebsten am Releasetag bei eMule oder sonstigen Tauschbörsen ziehen, weil sie, nachdem sie 1200€ fürn PC ausgegeben haben, kein Geld mehr fürn original Spiel haben


Öhmm, Nein.
Die Leute die sich die Spiele eine Woche vor Release saugen interessiert das nicht die Bohne, den sie haben am Ende überhaupt keinen Kontakt zum Kopierschutz. 

Die Leute die sich darüber aufregen sind die, die 50€ auf den Tisch legen und sich dann mit dem Kopierschutz rumschlagen müssen. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, wird (wurde) jedes Spiel irgendwann gecracked. Manche eine Woche vor Release, andere ein paar Wochen danach. Der gelackmeierte ist am Ende in der Regel der ehrliche Kunde. Der ehrliche Kunde darf nur auf drei Rechnern installieren, er muss alle 10 Tage das Spiel erneut aktivieren und darf für diesen Service sogar Geld bezahlen. Während der "Dieb" nur müde lächelt. Das kann es eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ForgottenRealm am 07.05.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Obs nach einigen Tagen Cracks für die Spiele gibt, bzw. die ersten illegalen  Kopien im Internet rumgeistern, ist mir ebenfalls egal.


In der Regel sind diese Cracks einige Tage *vor* dem Release verfügbar. Oft haben Raubkopierer das Spiel bereits durchgezockt, bevor es überhaupt offiziell verkauft wird.




> Die Leute die sich über solche Mechanismen aufregen sind doch eh meist die, die sich solche Spiele am liebsten am Releasetag bei eMule oder sonstigen Tauschbörsen ziehen, weil sie, nachdem sie 1200€ fürn PC ausgegeben haben, kein Geld mehr fürn original Spiel haben


Das Argument macht für mich keinen Sinn. Jemand der es sich raubkopiert, dem sind diese Mechanismen doch völlig egal. Der hat seine gecrackte Version und spielt diese ohne Probleme - die ehrlichen Kunden sind die, die sich damit rumschlagen müssen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Damit ist leider Spore für mich gestorben. Ich habe es satt, mich sinnfreien Diktaten zu unterwerfen, _obwohl_ ich "blöd" genug bin, um Spiele legal zu erwerben. Sollte die Wii-Versionen vll. doch noch kommen, dann wird die gekauft. Aber die PC-Fassung ist damit begraben. Wie auch Mass Effect. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Calyptratus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass eine Firma sich gegen Raubkopierer zur Wehr setzt. Mit jedwedem Kopierschutz wird allerdings ausschliesslich den ehrlichen Käufern das Leben schwer gemacht., da Profis den Kopierschutz knacken und Raubkopierer diese geknackte Version downloaden. 
Diverse Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz haben in meinem Fall (ehrlicher Käufer) dazu geführt, dass ich fast nur noch Budgetspiele kaufe: das Risiko ein nicht spielbares Spiel zum Vollpreis zu erwerben ist einfach zu hoch geworden, immerhin sind die meisten Spiele zusätzlich zum Kopierschutz auch noch voller Bugs oder bringen sonstige typische PC-Probleme mit sich. Also, liebe Spielepublisher: wenn ihr eure ehrlichen Käufer vergraulen wollt, nur weiter so! Mein Vorschlag: investiert euer Geld lieber in bugfreie Spiele die auch halten was die Werbung verspricht, vielleicht gibt es dann ja mehr Käufer.


----------



## Prime85 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 07.05.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass diejenigen, die sich am meisten über solche Maßnahmen aufregen auch diejenigen sind die das Spiel gecrackt saugen wollen und gar nicht vorhaben das Game zu kaufen. Jawoll.
> Genau wegen denen kommen die Firmen auf solche Sachen.
> 
> Und schwall uns keiner voll, er hätte kein Internet am Zock-PC.
> ...




Stell dir mal vor es gibt auch Leute ohne Internet am Zock-PC, ich zum Beispiel.   

Das ist ne ganz miese Nummer, dass EA die Spieler zwingt einen Internetanschluss zu haben. Ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, auch wenn es manchmal nervt, denn ich kaufe nur Originale.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob und wenn ja, wann ich mir Mass Effect kaufe. Ich glaube kaum, dass dies die richtige Methode ist um Raubkopien einzudämmen. Ehrliche Käufer haben hier die A****-Karte.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 07.05.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *Auch hier beziehe ich mich in keinster Weise auf Steam


Ich mich aber. Und es muss doch irgendeinen Grund haben, wieso ausgerechnet Valve die einzigen sind, die sich nicht über Raubkopierer beklagen (_Well, piracy is bad, of course. But I don't think it's as big of a problem, at least for us, as people think._), während Crytek, Epic, Activision, 2K, EA, etc. ständig darüber herumheulen und sämtliche PC-Spieler gleich mal unter Generalverdacht stellen. Auch das tut Valve komischerweise nicht (_Gamers are generally good people, right? They're pretty intelligent, you know, they usually have a job. They're not derelicts out on the street, looting and robbing all of the time._)

Wieso haben die das nicht nötig? Ist das eine Gruppe von Masochisten, die darauf stehen, dass ihre Spiele raubkopiert werden und sich deshalb nicht darüber beklagen? Oder könnte es vielleicht, ja könnte es vielleicht gar sein, dass die irgendetwas anders, etwas richtig machen? Falls ja, was könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## ShadowRAM (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ist alles so weit ok. Internet ist in den seltensten Fällen ein Problem. Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass die Anzahl der Installationen eingeschränkt werden soll. Wo fängt das an? Wenn man sich eine neue Grafikkarte kauft? Oder einen anderen Prozessor? Oder ein Board? Oder alles zusammen?
Ich hebe mir gerne Spiele auf und spiele sie später an einem stärkeren System von mir. Heißt das jetzt, ich kann das Spiel in etwa 5 Jahren nicht mehr spielen, weil ich schon das 4. System habe?

Das ist der Punkt, den ich echt schlecht finde. Ich möchte das Spiel auf jedem PC, den ich habe oder haben werde spielen. Sofern das Betriebssystem es zulässt, sollte es auch mir, der die Software gakauft hat, erlaubt sein.

Bioshock ist ehrlich gesagt genau aus diesem Grund nicht in meiner Sammlung. Online Key-Check ist ok. Aber eingeschränkte Installationen nicht.


----------



## Konrad1985 (7. Mai 2008)

Als armer Student wird mir sowieso nicht anderes übrig bleiben, als auf eine Budgetversion zu warten und solange andere alte Spiele zu zocken.

Eine Onlineaktivierung aller 10 Tage ist für mich äußerste Schikane und ein Grund, so ein Spiel nicht spielen zu müssen. Mit SecRom hatte ich bisher auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Steam kann ich jedoch nicht all zu viel sagen. Mein Red Orchestra musste ich bei Steam noch updaten bzw. die fehlenden Installationsdateien herunterladen, um es überhaupt spielen zu können. Ist aber in meinen Augen OK, zumal es auch ein Onlineshooter ist.

Naja... Schade ich hatte ich auf Spore gefreut. Das muss jetzt noch ein wenig warten. Hoffe bei DSA 4 oder Starcraft 2 wird nicht so ein Humbug in Sachen Kopierschutz gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 07.05.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch richtig 

Ich denke ja, wenn es den Menschen einfacher gemacht wird, wird es auch mehr geben die sich dann das Spiel nicht mehr kaufen.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				UDC-Unimatrix am 07.05.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das denke ich stimmt nicht. Ich kenner auch einige die ganz klar sagen. "Wenn es eine bestimmte Software kostenlos gibt, warum soll ich mir dann das Original kaufen??"

Deshalb denke ich das bei dem Feldversuch die Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen werden, was wiederum die Notwändigkeit von Kopierschutzmechanismen aufzeigen würde.

MfG


----------



## cool-c (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Irgendwie hat man als ehrlicher Kunde doch immer das Gefühl der Angeschmierte zu sein. Egal ob man ne gekaufte DVD einlegt und zuerst einmal mit irgendner anti-raubkopierer-Werbung konfrontiert wird oder sich nen PC-Spiel kauft und dann mit sonem Kram wie diesem hier belastet wird. Ich kann ja verstehn wenn die Firmen ihre Spiele schützen wollen aber das es eigentlich immer die falschen Leute trifft scheint denen wohl auch nicht ganz klar zu sein. Und das so ein Kopierschutz auch ein Grund sein kann sich das Spiel illegal zu besorgen, um dann unbelastet ohne den Schutz zu spielen scheint denen auch nicht in den Sinn zu kommen.
Die sollten sich doch mal Sins of a Solarempire angucken. Soweit ich weiss hatte das keinen Kopierschutz und hat sich in den USA trozdem massenweise verkauft. Da könnte man ja auch die Idee kommen die Kopierschutzpolitik mal zu ändern, aber ich glaube EA is für sowas blind.


----------



## chips7 (7. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann zwar beide Seiten verstehen, aber am Ende muss ein Spielehersteller seine Software vor Raubkopien schützen können und wenn es nur so geht, dann wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen. Wenn der Kopierschutz funktioniert, wird EA auf die paar Leute die das Spiel nicht aktivieren können oder wollen, verzichten können. Ich glaub da ist das was sie gewinnen höher als das was sie verlieren. Vorallem bei sehr bekannten Titeln. Bei MS ist es mittlerweile auch Standart Betriebssysteme aktivieren zu müssen und kein Hahn schreit mehr danach. Es wäre halt EA nur anzuraten, auch eine alternative Aktivierung anzubieten, nur schon des Kunden willens.
Im Endeffekt aber find ich es ok. Bei Steam funkitioniert es, bei MS funktioniert es, also was solls.


----------



## olstyle (7. Mai 2008)

Ob ich dem gekauften Spiel jetzt eine neue Exe verpasse weil ich nicht immer die CD/DVD im Laufwerk haben will oder weil mich die absolut unnötige Onlineabfrage stört macht am Ende auch keinen Unterschied.
In beiden Fällen werde ich in rechtliche Grauzonen/Illegalität gedrängt weil ich einfach nur ehrlich erworbene Software ohne Schikanen nutzen will
 .


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 07.05.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Der gelackmeierte ist am Ende in der Regel der ehrliche Kunde.



Absolut zutreffend!!!
Und die Ursache dafür sind die *Raubkopien* und nicht die Kopierschutzverfahren. 

MfG


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

chips7 am 07.05.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt aber find ich es ok. Bei Steam funkitioniert es


Deshalb wäre ich ja auch dafür, dass sie Steam nutzen, statt das Bioshock-Fiasko zu wiederholen. 

Sie müssten es ja nichtmal über Steam verkaufen, wenn EA soviel Angst um ihren Online-Shop EA Link hat, dafür gibts ja Steamworks. Das ist außerdem auch noch kostenlos, während SecuROM sicher nicht gratis ist.


----------



## warthog2k (7. Mai 2008)

chips7 am 07.05.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann zwar beide Seiten verstehen, aber am Ende muss ein Spielehersteller seine Software vor Raubkopien schützen können und wenn es nur so geht, dann wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen. Wenn der Kopierschutz funktioniert, wird EA auf die paar Leute die das Spiel nicht aktivieren können oder wollen, verzichten können. Ich glaub da ist das was sie gewinnen höher als das was sie verlieren. Vorallem bei sehr bekannten Titeln. Bei MS ist es mittlerweile auch Standart Betriebssysteme aktivieren zu müssen und kein Hahn schreit mehr danach. Es wäre halt EA nur anzuraten, auch eine alternative Aktivierung anzubieten, nur schon des Kunden willens.
> Im Endeffekt aber find ich es ok. Bei Steam funkitioniert es, bei MS funktioniert es, also was solls.


/sign

Sehe ich absolut genauso. In der heutigen Zeit hat eigentlich jeder Zocker einen Internetzugang, und wenn es nur via ISDN oder Modem ist. Das wird ausreichen, um das Spiel zu aktivieren.

Allerdings bietet MS eine Telefonaktivierung an. So ein ähnliches Verfahren hat ja auch Zuxxez mit Earth 2160 und Two Worlds gemacht. So können auch die wenigen, die keinen Internetzugang haben oder es nicht per Internet aktivieren können, spielen.

Insgesamt finde ich das aber nicht schlimm. Ich nutze auch Steam viel und hab damit keine Probleme. Ich find es sogar ganz gut, nicht immer eine CD/DVD einlegen zu müssen. Wenn das dann wegfällt, ist das in meinen Augen schon mal sehr gut. Was kümmerts mich dann, wenn das Spiele alle paar Tage nach Hause teleofniert und meldet, dass es immer noch ein Original ist.


----------



## ms1983male (7. Mai 2008)

1x aktivieren von mir aus. Alle 10 Tage?


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

warthog2k am 07.05.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bietet MS eine Telefonaktivierung an. So ein ähnliches Verfahren hat ja auch Zuxxez mit Earth 2160 und Two Worlds gemacht. So können auch die wenigen, die keinen Internetzugang haben oder es nicht per Internet aktivieren können, spielen.


Bei einer telefonischen Aktivierung kann man allerdings kein Verschlüsselungsverfahren als Kopierschutz verwenden und ohne dem hat man wieder keine Chance gegen die Pre-Release-Raubkopierer.


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ehrliche Käuferin, als solche will ich mich nicht mit Dingen wie Online Aktivierung, Freischaltung, und Überprüfungen alle 10 Tage lang auseinander setzen müssen. Ich habe auch DSL, mein Rechner könnte auch 24 Stunden am Tag im Netz sein, das ist für mich überhaupt kein Problem. Ich unterstütze es aber nicht und hoffe, dass das Spiel nicht so oft herunter geladen wird, damit EA / Bioware nicht sagen kann: "...Wir haben das ja nur wegen den Raubkopierern gemacht, und wir hatten recht die Zahlen belegen es..." Irgendwo muss auch mal Schluss sein, nicht alles muss akzeptiert werden, es ist unser Geld, und das wird Bioware und EA hoffentlich zu spüren bekommen.

Was mich echt sauer macht sind Argumente wie: "...Wer den PC nicht im Internet haben will, muss halt darauf verzichten...", "...Man kann ja zu einem Freund gehen, und das ganze freischalten lassen...", "...Es sind hauptsächlich Raubkopierer, die sich nun über diese Massnahme aufregen...". Manchen kann es einfach nicht zu weit gehen mit den Kopierschutz-Massnahmen, und manche würden warscheinlich auch akzeptieren regelmässig Besuch zu bekommen, der überprüft das alles legal ist. 

Ich nehme mir heraus zu behaupten, wer so denkt muss sich zukünftig nicht beschweren, wenn die Massnahmen noch weiter verschärft werden, tiefere Eingriffe in das eigene System stattfinden, oder Geld ausgeben zu müssen um bei Bedarf weiterspielen zu können. Bei Mass Effect ist es nämlich notwendig, wenn die Überprüfung nicht nach jeweils 10 Tagen stattfindet, den EA-Support zu kontaktieren, um das Spiel erneut freischalten zu lassen. Aber das ist natürlich alles kein Problem, es stört ja nicht, erneut beweisen zu müssen dass das Spiel legal gekauft wurde, und ein Anrecht darauf besteht sein Produkt freigeschalten zu bekommen, oder?     

Auf soetwas kann ich getrost verzichten, so sehr ich Bioware Spiele mochte, so sehr widerstrebt mir was da gerade passiert. Ich habe so ziemlich alle Bioware Titel gekauft, die es bisher für den PC gibt, und war mehr als zufrieden damit. Und ich habe mich auch auf Mass Effect gefreut, ich freute mich auf Spore, aber ich werde das System, wie viele andere die sich im Bioware Forum geäussert haben, nicht kaufen. Ich werde auch nicht in Erwägung ziehen, auf die Budget Version zu warten, oder auf einen Crack zurück zu greifen, warum sollte ich mir das antun? 

Zwar hoffe ich, das EA / Bioware noch die Kurve bekommen, und darauf verzichten diese Massnahme umzusetzen, aber diese Hoffnung ist klein. Wenn die Zukunft so aussieht das mehr und mehr solcher Massnahmen gesetzt werden, dann werde ich mir auch überlegen, künftig ganz auf die Produkte zu verzichten, und mich mit der Indi-Szene stärker auseinander zu setzen. Im übrigen finde ich auch, das es auch anders geht, wie Stardock bravorös bewiesen hat, davon könnte EA lernen, Erfolg ohne restriktiven Kopierschutz.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Belechem am 07.05.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also *ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster* und behaupte, dass diejenigen, die sich am meisten über solche Maßnahmen aufregen auch diejenigen sind die das Spiel gecrackt saugen wollen und gar nicht vorhaben das Game zu kaufen. Jawoll.


Gratuliere, soeben sind Sie aus dem Fenster gepurzelt... 

Schon mal dran gedacht das man sich das Spiel voller Vorfreude kauft, installiert, gerne aktivieren würde, dieses aber wegen Überlastung ect. nicht funktioniert? Neu wäre das nicht, das hat die Vergangenheit bewiesen..

Bei der Aktivierung von _Earth2160_ und _Two Worlds_ ist das Prinzip ja recht simpel, aber im Falle von _Mass Effekt _ setzen sie dem noch einen obendrauf...    Es wird mich letztendlich wohl nicht davon abhalten ME zu kaufen, schön ist es aber bei weitem nicht. Normal sollte man sowas nicht unterstützen, sonst macht es noch Schule...


----------



## robby23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na also, geht doch.
Das mit der Aktivierung is ok, ist denke ich ähnlich wie bei der legalen XP-Installation. Nur die Limitierung auf 3 Systeme macht mir etwas Magenschmerzen.
Die wird man bei der Registrierung dann wohl mit angeben müssen wa?


----------



## AxelFoly3000 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

einmal online aktiviren geht ja ... aber alle 10 tage wieder mal ist echt scheiße ...
wenn ich nur SP zocken will muss das doch auch ohne internet funzen ... das ist ja echt der hammer ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Mai 2008)

chips7 am 07.05.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MS ist es mittlerweile auch Standart Betriebssysteme aktivieren zu müssen und kein Hahn schreit mehr danach. Es wäre halt EA nur anzuraten, auch eine alternative Aktivierung anzubieten, nur schon des Kunden willens.
> Im Endeffekt aber find ich es ok. Bei Steam funkitioniert es, bei MS funktioniert es, also was solls.


Weder Steam-Titel noch Windows muss man wegwerfen bzw neukaufen, wenn die "maximale Installationszahl" erreicht ist.
Gegen Aktivierung (www, Telefon) habe ich nichts (mehr), aber dass ich quasi Einweg-Software kaufen muss, die nach einer Weile unbrauchbar wird, hingegen schon.
Nein, danke, dann kaufe (und spiele) ich solche Spiele eben nicht. Ich überlebe das - EA&Co aber evtl. nicht...


----------



## Monstermic (7. Mai 2008)

Goddess am 07.05.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ehrliche Käuferin, als solche will ich mich nicht mit Dingen wie Online Aktivierung, Freischaltung, und Überprüfungen alle 10 Tage lang auseinander setzen müssen. Ich habe auch DSL, mein Rechner könnte auch 24 Stunden am Tag im Netz sein, das ist für mich überhaupt kein Problem. Ich unterstütze es aber nicht und hoffe, dass das Spiel nicht so oft herunter geladen wird, damit EA / Bioware nicht sagen kann: "...Wir haben das ja nur wegen den Raubkopierern gemacht, und wir hatten recht die Zahlen belegen es..." Irgendwo muss auch mal Schluss sein, nicht alles muss akzeptiert werden, es ist unser Geld, und das wird Bioware und EA hoffentlich zu spüren bekommen.
> 
> Was mich echt sauer macht sind Argumente wie: "...Wer den PC nicht im Internet haben will, muss halt darauf verzichten...", "...Man kann ja zu einem Freund gehen, und das ganze freischalten lassen...", "...Es sind hauptsächlich Raubkopierer, die sich nun über diese Massnahme aufregen...". Manchen kann es einfach nicht zu weit gehen mit den Kopierschutz-Massnahmen, und manche würden warscheinlich auch akzeptieren regelmässig Besuch zu bekommen, der überprüft das alles legal ist.
> 
> ...



Ein aufwendiges und populäres spiel wie Mass effect, daß die breite masse an spielern ansprichen soll, is allgemein natürlich besonders gefährdet was Raubkopiererschäden angeht. Auch im vergleich zu Galactic Civilizations 2. Letzteres muss sich ganz nebenbei garantiert nur halb so oft verkaufen um die Produktionskosten zu rechtfertigen. Das verhält sich wie mit Kinofilmen. Rate mal was häufiger auf tauschbörsen angeboten wurde, Spiderman 3 oder der letzte Woody Allen Film? 

Ein kleiner treuer Kern kauft PC Spiele halt immernoch. Aber alle Nicht-"Spieleliebhaber", und besonders jugendliche, die auf schulhöfen mitreden wollen aber kein Geld für originale besitzen (unter anderem,  weil sie es nicht müssen) laden sich dann nunmal masseffect oder CoD4 runter. Der Schaden dadurch ist mit Sicherheit beträchtlich, nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile bei den teuren Produktionen fast zu 100 % Multiplattformtitel in der entwicklung. Etwas PC exklusives und gleichzeitig kostenintensives wie crysis ist erstmal nicht mehr zu erwarten. Fazit: Es ist höchste Zeit ALLE nötigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die einem das Spielerlebnis nicht versauen umzusetzen, um diesen Trend aufzuhalten. Und wenn sich dann jemand beschwert, daß er alle 10 Tage 2 klicks machen muss, (wofür man sicher nicht 24 stunden online sein muss) dann klingt das für mich leider kleinlich.


----------



## swatch77 (7. Mai 2008)

Wie hab ich das mit dem Installieren auf 3 Systemen zu verstehen?
Bedeutet das, dass auf der CD vermerkt wird, wie oft man das Spiel installiert hat und diese dann nach dreimal Installieren unbrauchbar wird?


----------



## patsche (7. Mai 2008)

wie war das;_d*er pc stirbt als spieleplattform aus.*_
danke EA sind wir diesem thema um einen schritt näher gekommen, kein spiel der welt ist es wert dass ich mich hier alle 10 tage zum kasper mache.


----------



## Monstermic (7. Mai 2008)

patsche am 07.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das;_d*er pc stirbt als spieleplattform aus.*_
> danke EA sind wir diesem thema um einen schritt näher gekommen, kein spiel der welt ist es wert dass ich mich hier alle 10 tage zum kasper mache.


Klingt egoistisch für mich, solange es keine alternativen, gleich wirksamen Kopierschutzsysteme gibt.


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Es ist höchste Zeit ALLE nötigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die einem das Spielerlebnis nicht versauen umzusetzen, um diesen Trend aufzuhalten. Und wenn sich dann jemand beschwert, daß er alle 10 Tage 2 klicks machen muss, (wofür man sicher nicht 24 stunden online sein muss) dann klingt das für mich leider kleinlich.


Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung. Mit deinen Argumenten bezüglich der Schulhof-Kinder hast du sicher auch recht, und auch mit den Tauschbörsen.  Warscheinlich ist es auch kleinlich von mir, aus so einem Grund auf ein ansonsten tolles Spiel zu verzichten. Allerdings ist mit dieser Massnahme meine persönliche Grenze des akzeptablen erreicht, da gibt es für mich auch keine Diskussion, und auch keine Meinungen die mich dem gegenüber positiv stimmen könnten. Lieber übe ich halt verzicht, selbst wenn ich damit in der Minderheit bin, aber ich bin alt genug zu wissen wann Schluss ist.


----------



## olstyle (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 07.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt kein wirksames Kopierschutzsystem und wird auch nie eines geben.
Weiter irgendwelche Pseudo-Lösungen wie Online-Aktivierung zu bringen ist einfach nur ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein aufwendiges und populäres spiel wie Mass effect, daß die breite masse an spielern ansprichen soll, is allgemein natürlich besonders gefährdet was Raubkopiererschäden angeht. Auch im vergleich zu Galactic Civilizations 2. Letzteres muss sich ganz nebenbei garantiert nur halb so oft verkaufen um die Produktionskosten zu rechtfertigen. Das verhält sich wie mit Kinofilmen. Rate mal was häufiger auf tauschbörsen angeboten wurde, Spiderman 3 oder der letzte Woody Allen Film?


Gut, dann nehmen wir als Beispiel eben Oblivion - ebenfalls reines SP Spiel und kein "Nischenspiel" und genau wie ME ein RPG. Hatte auch keinen KS und hat sich sehr gut verkauft.



			
				Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]laden sich dann nunmal masseffect oder CoD4 runter. Der Schaden dadurch ist mit Sicherheit beträchtlich, nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile bei den teuren Produktionen fast zu 100 % Multiplattformtitel in der entwicklung.


Es gehört zum guten Ton über illegale Kopien zu jammern.
Es ist eine Entschuldigung für schlechte Verkaufszahlen (die auch in VIELEN anderen Faktoren begründet sein können). Es ist eine Möglichkeit Gesetze zu beeinflußen um die eigene Position zu stärken und es ermöglicht, den Käufer Kröten schlucken zu lassen, die er sonst nie geschluckt hätte. (Bsp: Nein, ich kann dir das Spiel nicht ausleihen, ich hab nur noch 1 Aktivierung frei.)

Edit: Die Publisher werden das jammern darüber erstmal nicht aufgeben.
Die Medienwirkung des Themas ist zu groß und die damit zu erreichenden Vorteile ebenfalls. Das Thema ist so eine Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau in der PR der Medienbranche.

Das die Publisher auf Konsolen setzen ist klar: Konsolen sind sehr viel verbreiteter als in gleichem Umfang spieletaugliche PC's. Der Absatzmarkt ist sehr viel höher.


			
				Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas PC exklusives und gleichzeitig kostenintensives wie crysis ist erstmal nicht mehr zu erwarten.


Crysis hat sich über 1 Mio. mal verkauft. Das ist bei DEN Hardwareanforderungen sehr gut und liegt über den Erwartungen von EA.



			
				Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Es ist höchste Zeit ALLE nötigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die einem das Spielerlebnis nicht versauen umzusetzen, um diesen Trend aufzuhalten. Und wenn sich dann jemand beschwert, daß er alle 10 Tage 2 klicks machen muss, (wofür man sicher nicht 24 stunden online sein muss) dann klingt das für mich leider kleinlich.


Ja, klar. Und in einem Jahr darf ich meine 250+ Spiele jede Woche einmal registrieren, vergesse ich eines davon darf ich in meinem Support Telefonbuch nachschlagen welche Nummer ich anrufen muss um einen neuen Aktivierungscode zu erhalten - natürlich nur falls es diesen Publisher noch gibt.  Darauf hab ich keinen Bock. Wie kleinlich von mir.....


----------



## patsche (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 07.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finde ich gut das gerade du mit 'egoistisch' ankommst, du der meint das gegner dieser aktion tendenzielle illegale downloader sind, und ja es gibt genug leute die keinen internetzugang auf ihrem spiele pc haben (auch hier wenn man die komments so verfolgt), meine person eingeschloßen und auch keinen haben wollen.

vielmehr die tatsache das ich durch durch solche unnötigen aktionen ausgeschloßen werden kotzt mich tierisch an und zeigt mir wieder einmal die total hirnlose idiotie von ea.


----------



## Andy77 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich war bisher auch fest davon überzeugt, mir Mass Effect zuzulegen. Der Kopierschutz wirft aber ein absolut schlechtes Bild auf das Gesamtprodukt, wie man an den vielen engativen Bemerkungen sehen kann.

Was in meinen Augen einfach nicht tragbar ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der ehrliche Kunde dafür bestraft wird, dass es das Problem gibt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutz. Aber es muss in einem erträglichen Rahmen bleiben. Einmalige Onlineregistrierung, ok. Einen Aktivierungscode eingeben auch ok. Aber mich alle 10 Tage zu Rapport bei EA/Bioware melden geht mir doch einen Tick zu weit. Wenn man dann noch Gelegenheitszocker ist, muss man sich bei jedem 3. oder 4. Mal spielen anmelden. Irgendwo hört der Spaß doch auf.

Besonders weil es ein Fakt ist, dass jeder softwaregestützte Kopierschutz irgendwann geknackt wird. Und das geht mittlerweile auch immer schneller. Und dann führt dass wieder zu dem oben bereits erwähnten: Der ehrliche Kunde muss sich damit auseinandersetzen, bei der gecrackten Version gibt es dieses "Problem" nicht.

Schönen Dank liebe Publisher und Hersteller, aber ihr solltet vielleicht mal überlegen, wie man Kunden dazu bringt das Produkt zu kaufen, und nicht wie man ehrliche Kunden vergraulen kann. So kommt man auch auf die nicht erhofften Verkaufszahlen. Aber man selber war natürlich nie an dieser Entwicklung schuld.

Abschließend möchte ich noch ein Beispiel bringen, weil ja schon das Thema Popularität von Spielen angesprochen wurde: Call of Duty 4 hat sich auch auf dem PC prächtig verkauft.

Ich hätte mir vorstellen können, dass Mass Effect einen ähnlichen Verlauf hätte nehmen können. Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn es nun nicht so ist.


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

swatch77 am 07.05.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hab ich das mit dem Installieren auf 3 Systemen zu verstehen?
> Bedeutet das, dass auf der CD vermerkt wird, wie oft man das Spiel installiert hat und diese dann nach dreimal Installieren unbrauchbar wird?


Bei der Installation wird ein spezieller Schlüssel generiert. Die Informationen die darin gespeichert sind werden während der Aktivierung an den Securom-Server übertragen. Nach jeweils 10 Tagen wird das ganze überprüft, wozu du Online gehen musst, wenn da Änderungen festgestellt werden, kann es passieren das du mit dem EA Support Kontakt aufnehmen musst, um einen neuen Key zu erhalten oder freigeschaltet zu werden. Auch wenn du häufig deine Hardware änderst kann es passieren, das dein Spiel gesperrt wird, wonach du wiederum EA kontaktieren müsstest, für erneute Freischaltung. Diese Massnahme greift ebenfalls auch dann, wenn du nicht innerhalb von 10 Kalendertagen Internet warst, um dein Spiel authentifizieren zu lassen.


----------



## Linkesauge (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner treuer Kern kauft PC Spiele halt immernoch. Aber alle Nicht-"Spieleliebhaber", und besonders jugendliche, die auf schulhöfen mitreden wollen aber kein Geld für originale besitzen (unter anderem,  weil sie es nicht müssen) laden sich dann nunmal masseffect oder CoD4 runter. Der Schaden dadurch ist mit Sicherheit beträchtlich, nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile bei den teuren Produktionen fast zu 100 % Multiplattformtitel in der entwicklung. Etwas PC exklusives und gleichzeitig kostenintensives wie crysis ist erstmal nicht mehr zu erwarten. Fazit: Es ist höchste Zeit ALLE nötigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die einem das Spielerlebnis nicht versauen umzusetzen, um diesen Trend aufzuhalten. Und wenn sich dann jemand beschwert, daß er alle 10 Tage 2 klicks machen muss, (wofür man sicher nicht 24 stunden online sein muss) dann klingt das für mich leider kleinlich.




Stardock/Ironclad haben mit "Sins of a Solar Empire" das in diesem Jahr bisher meistverkaufte Spiel in NA rausgebracht und das obwohl beide recht unbekannt sind und auch kein großes Werbebudget hatten.
Dabei haben sie keinerlei Kopierschutz rausgebracht und man kann es ohne CD spielen.
Es ist schlichtweg ein Mythos, dass Raubkopierer die Gamesindustrie Milliarden kosten würde.
Absolut unsinnig anzunehmen jeder würde sich dann die Spiele kaufen, wenn das illegale ziehen nicht mehr möglich wäre.
Und letztlich bindet es auch den illegalen Nutzer an Marken und die PC Spieleindustrie. Nur weil jemand mal was illegale runtergeladenes zockt heisst das nicht das er für andere Spiele nicht bezahlt oder es in Zukunft nie tun wird.
Klar sind das keine Argument die Begeisterungsstürme bei Firmen wie EA auslösen, aber man sollte die Sache schon mal genauer betrachten.

Für mich ist das Ganze reine gier seitens EA. Da haben die Verantwortlichen imaginäre Dollarzeichen in den Augen basierend auf der Annahme dank eines Kopierschutzes würden aus den Torrentdownloadzahlen plötzlich Verkaufszahlen (und wieviele laden sich einfach sachen um sie dann vielleicht für 5min zu zocken).
Wie bereits gesagt wurde, leiden tut darunter nur die zahlende Kunde und vor allem EA's Image.
Anstatt den Spielern ins Gewissen zu reden, indem man diesen Kopierschutzquatsch sein lässt wird weiterhin auf Konfrontationskurs gegangen.
EA sollte sich mal bei Stardock ansehen wie man Kunden effektiv binden kann (z.b. regelmässige und mit zusätzlichem inhalt versehene updates nur für Leute die ihr Spiel registrieren).


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2008)

Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sich dann jemand beschwert, daß er alle 10 Tage 2 klicks machen muss, (wofür man sicher nicht 24 stunden online sein muss) dann klingt das für mich leider kleinlich.


Ok, der nächste Jahresurlaub darf 10 Tage nicht überschreiten... 

Hast du dich nicht mal gefragt was ist, wenn jemand mal nicht 10 Tage zu Hause ist? Dann darfst du dich mit dem Support rumschlagen und erst spielen, wenn sie dir antworten. Und das wird wohl nicht _sofort_ sein...


----------



## gildenmeister (7. Mai 2008)

So werde hier mal auch meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich habe bestimmt über 100 PC Spiele mit der Zeit angehäuft. 
Alles Originale, hatte bis jetzt auch noch nie eine Raubkopie in Einsatz, ja das gibt es. Mich als ehrlichen Käufer geht diese Politik mittlerweile tierisch auf den Senkel. Ich habe zwar vollstes Verständnis das sich die Firmen  gegen Raubkopierer schützen wollen. Aber bitte nicht NUR auf Kosten des ehrlichen Käufer. Das ist der Falsche weg. Der Kunde ist immer noch König, und das haben die Firmen scheinbar vergessen. Allein nicht nur die Raubkopierer sind am sinkenden Umsatz schuld, sondern auch die Firmen selbst. Indem sie ehrliche Kunden, anstatt zu gewinnen, diese immer mehr vergraulen. Außerdem denke ich, das Raubkopierer auch mit solchen Schutz – Mechanismen, nicht auf Spiel verzichten werden und sich ihre funktionierende Raubkopie besorgen werden. Jemand der das Spiel sowieso nicht vorhatte zu kaufen, halten solche Schutz – Mechanismen nicht auf. Leidtragend sind NUR die ehrlichen Käufer. Ich glaub sogar daß sie Raubkopierer mit so einer Politik zusätzlich fördern. Nicht jeder der wegen so einer Politik das PC Spiel nicht kauft, verzichtet drauf. Dieser potentielle Käufer besorgt sich dann die Raubkopie anstatt das Spiel zu kaufen. Und bei so einer Firmenpolitik habe ich dafür auch Verständnis.   

Ich für meinen Teil werde das Spiel boykottieren und nicht kaufen. Das bedeutet einen Käufer weniger. Und ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt. Das läppert sich. Hab schon auf Half Life 2   , Biosock     , Two Worlds   etc... verzichtet. Gibt schließlich genug alternativen.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Mai 2008)

Linkesauge am 07.05.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das Ganze reine gier seitens EA. Da haben die Verantwortlichen imaginäre Dollarzeichen in den Augen basierend auf der Annahme dank eines Kopierschutzes würden aus den Torrentdownloadzahlen plötzlich Verkaufszahlen (und wieviele laden sich einfach sachen um sie dann vielleicht für 5min zu zocken).


Dieser Kopierschutz soll imho noch etwas anderes bewerkstelligen.
Man kann die First-Sale-Doctrine leicht aushebeln, denn wer kauft schon ein gebrauchtes Spiel, welches aktiviert werden muss und bei dem er die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt -> mehr Geld für EA.
Tausch unter Freunden dürfte auch seltener werden -> mehr Geld für EA 
keine Videothekenversionen mehr -> mehr Geld für EA

Das dürfte ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Rechnung sein.
Ob die aufgeht steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das liegt an den Konsumenten.


----------



## BOMBER2 (7. Mai 2008)

ich würde meinen a...  drauf verwetten das dieser tolle neue schutz spätestens nach2 tagen vollständig umgangen sein wird und man es auch gecrackt spielen kann...

sicherlich der falsche weg wie ich finde.
aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auch keine ahnung wie man sich besser vor raubkopierern schützen kann.
denke der pc wird es genau aus diesem grund sehr schwer haben als spieleplattform zu überleben.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 07.05.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in meinen Augen einfach nicht tragbar ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der ehrliche Kunde dafür bestraft wird, dass es das Problem gibt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutz. Aber es muss in einem erträglichen Rahmen bleiben.


Der bestrafende Part geht jedoch nicht vom Hersteller/ Publisher aus, sondern von den Raubkopierern. Sicherlich und da bin ich mir sicher, wird auch noch an die Leute ohne Internet gedacht und mit der 3 maligen Kopiererlaubnis wird sich sicherlich auch noch was ändern 



> Einmalige Onlineregistrierung, ok. Einen Aktivierungscode eingeben auch ok. Aber mich alle 10 Tage zu Rapport bei EA/Bioware melden geht mir doch einen Tick zu weit. Wenn man dann noch Gelegenheitszocker ist, muss man sich bei jedem 3. oder 4. Mal spielen anmelden. Irgendwo hört der Spaß doch auf.


Wie hier schon jemand gechrieben hat, wäre es, wenn es denn im Hintergrund passiert/ wie bei vielen Onlinespielen jetzt schon, eine vertretbare Maßnahme.



> Besonders weil es ein Fakt ist, dass jeder softwaregestützte Kopierschutz irgendwann geknackt wird. Und das geht mittlerweile auch immer schneller. Und dann führt dass wieder zu dem oben bereits erwähnten: Der ehrliche Kunde muss sich damit auseinandersetzen, bei der gecrackten Version gibt es dieses "Problem" nicht.


Und weil er eh geknackt wirt, soll erst gar kein Kopierschutz verwendet werden?



> Schönen Dank liebe Publisher und Hersteller, aber ihr solltet vielleicht mal überlegen, wie man Kunden dazu bringt das Produkt zu kaufen, und nicht wie man ehrliche Kunden vergraulen kann. So kommt man auch auf die nicht erhofften Verkaufszahlen. Aber man selber war natürlich nie an dieser Entwicklung schuld.


Die Ursache ist das Problem, nicht die Reaktion darauf 
Am besten man gestaltet Spiele nur noch als reines Mmorpg, denn da gibts ja diese Probleme bekanntlich nicht^^



> Abschließend möchte ich noch ein Beispiel bringen, weil ja schon das Thema Popularität von Spielen angesprochen wurde: Call of Duty 4 hat sich auch auf dem PC prächtig verkauft.


 Und im Vergleich zu Konsolen eher schlecht. Und wenn wir als PC-Spieler nicht solche Spiele verlieren wollen, dann sollten wir entweder etwas gegen das Raubkopieren, mit einer Kampagne z.B. machen oder wir nehmen einfach solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen hin. In einem gewissen Rahmen natürlich, so das nicht die Benutzbarkeit bei vielen eingeschränkt wird.

Des Weiteren ist noch zu bedenken, dass sicherlich die die nur den SP-Modus spielen tendenziell sich das Spiel eher runtergeladen haben, als die die den MP-Modus spielen möchten. Von daher sollten die relativ guten Verkaufszahlen den Onlinespielern zugerechnet werden.



> Ich hätte mir vorstellen können, dass Mass Effect einen ähnlichen Verlauf hätte nehmen können. Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn es nun nicht so ist.



Bleibt abzuwarten ob das nicht auch so kommt. So lange in dem Punkt Raubkopien kein Umdenken statt findet, wird sich an der hier geführten Debatte nichts ändern, sondern eher noch verschärfen. Ob nun in der Form das die Kopierschutzverfahren komplizierter werden oder ob die Hersteller generell den PC in Sachen Spiele vernachlässigen werden.

MfG


----------



## Wamboland (7. Mai 2008)

Also die Onlineaktivierung halte ich auch für recht vernachlässigbar, da eh alle meine PCs permanent im Inet sind, wie wohl bei vielen Zockern. 

Problematisch wird es für die "Casuals" die vielleicht keine Flatrate haben oder sogar gar kein Internet und die beiden Spiele einfach so im Laden kaufen wenn sie sie sehen und noch garnicht wissen das es sie gibt .. 

Neben einer Onlineaktivierung müsste es daher auch eine kostenlose Aktivierung per Telefon geben (k.a. ob der EA Support kostenlos ist) ... dann wäre das ok. 

MICH stört eher dieses "nur 3x installieren" ding. Ok .. wenn wird es nur auf dem Game PC und dem Laptop installiert, aber dann ist nach dem nächsten aufräumen oder nem neuen PC Schluss .. das finde ich irgendwie nerviger. 

Mal schauen ... Mass Effekt kann man sich ja auch als Budget kaufen. Aber bei Spore muss ich echt gucken .. weil da freu ich mich echt drauf


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

Solon25 am 07.05.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Monstermic am 07.05.2008 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Registrierung erfolgt immer alle zehn Tage, wenn du mal länger online bist, dann erfolgt die Registrierung eben an dem Tage wieder, wenn du online bist/ spielen willst.

Und wenn es im AHintergrund läuft das ist dies auch nicht weiter kompliziert 

MfG


----------



## XIII13 (7. Mai 2008)

Nach dieser Meldung werde ich mir wirklich überlegen, ob ich mir diese Titel noch auf normalen Wege hole. Vorher war das für mich keine Frage.

Und wer meint, so etwas wäre nötig, sollte sich mal die Verkaufszahlen con Sins of a solar Empire angucken.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

Diskussionsstopp bitte an dieser Stelle.   

Bevor man sich sinnfrei echauffiert, erst einmal bitte den *Originaltext* lesen:



			
				Derek French schrieb:
			
		

> "After the first activation, SecuROM requires that it re-check with the server within ten days (in case the CD Key has become public/warez'd and gets banned). Just so that the 10 day thing doesn't become abrupt, SecuROM tries its first re-check with 5 days remaining in the 10 day window. If it can't contact the server before the 10 days are up, nothing bad happens and the game still runs. After 10 days a re-check is required before the game can run.
> (Electronic Arts) is ready for us and getting ready for Spore, which will use the same system."



Für mich liest sich das so, als ob die Software ganz automatisch von Zeit zu Zeit automatisch den Key auf Validität überprüft; nirgends wird etwas von einer erneuten, manuellen Aktivierung gesagt.

Ich bin auch kein Freund solcher Maßnahmen, jedoch bin (obwohl ich alles andere als ein EA-Fan bin) überzeugt, dass EA keine Kunden durch extrem kundenunfreundliche, überkomplizierte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verschrecken will und wird.

Auch wenn ich der erste bin, der normal gegen Electronic Arts wettert, wenn es um die Stichworte "Missbrauch der Marktposition", "Innovationsmord", etc. geht, so muss ich EA trotzdem eine gewisse technische Qualität zubilligen.

Deshalb mein persönliches Fazit:

Erstmal abwarten, inwieweit EA das tatsächlich umsetzt; außerdem sind Mass Effect und Spore für mich einfach *zu* verlockend, um darauf verzichten zu können. 



Wegen der 3maligen Aktivierung: Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass es kein Problem darstellen wird, als Besitzer einer legalen Kopie jederzeit wieder ein entsprechendes Installationskontingent freigeschalten zu bekommen.
Anderenfalls dürfte diese Vorgehensweise nicht mit deutschem/europäischen Recht vereinbar sein...


----------



## patsche (7. Mai 2008)

Wamboland am 07.05.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Problematisch wird es für die "Casuals" die vielleicht keine Flatrate haben oder sogar gar kein Internet und die beiden Spiele einfach so im Laden kaufen wenn sie sie sehen und noch garnicht wissen das es sie gibt ..


und vor allem die nicht wissen dass das spiel online aktviert werden muß, weils entweder gar nicht oder nur ganz klein in der hintersten ecke drauf steht  (siehe bioshock)!


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Der bestrafende Part geht jedoch nicht vom Hersteller/ Publisher aus, sondern von den Raubkopierern. Sicherlich und da bin ich mir sicher, wird auch noch an die Leute ohne Internet gedacht und mit der 3 maligen Kopiererlaubnis wird sich sicherlich auch noch was ändern


Doch geht er. Der Publisher alleine entscheidet, wie er auf das Problem reagiert - damit ist er auch allein für die Konsequenzen seiner Handlung verantwortlich.



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil er eh geknackt wirt, soll erst gar kein Kopierschutz verwendet werden?


Naja wenn es nutzlos ist, warum sollte man es dann benutzen?


			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ursache ist das Problem, nicht die Reaktion darauf
> Am besten man gestaltet Spiele nur noch als reines Mmorpg, denn da gibts ja diese Probleme bekanntlich nicht^^


Beispielalarm:
Blöder Einbrecher, wär der nicht in meine Wohnung eingebrochen, hätt ich ihn nicht sofort erschossen... selber schuld.

Achja: und von Freeshards im MMO-Bereich wollen wir garnicht reden, gell?



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Vergleich zu Konsolen eher schlecht.


Konsolenmarkt > PC-markt


----------



## Wamboland (7. Mai 2008)

Also was ich mir gerade quergelesen habe, versucht das Spiel passiv im Hintergrund nach 5 Tagen den Key zu checken. Wenn das geht, dann setzt es den Timer zurück. Fertig. 

Sprich wenn man es jeden Tag spielt ist die Chance sehr gering das, selbst wenn das Internet bei einem mal 2-3 Tage ausfällt, das man es dann nicht spielen kann.

EA stellt auch eigene SecuRom Server (nicht wie bei Bioshock) und das Spiel kann auf dem selben PC beliebig oft neu installiert werden, wobei es beim Austausch einzelner PC Komponenten evtl. nicht mehr geht, da muss man dann den EA Support kontaktieren. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe mit dem Online Check keine Probleme sondern nur mit dieser Installations Sperre ..


----------



## XIII13 (7. Mai 2008)

Wamboland am 07.05.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was ich mir gerade quergelesen habe, versucht das Spiel passiv im Hintergrund nach 5 Tagen den Key zu checken. Wenn das geht, dann setzt es den Timer zurück. Fertig.
> 
> Sprich wenn man es jeden Tag spielt ist die Chance sehr gering das, selbst wenn das Internet bei einem mal 2-3 Tage ausfällt, das man es dann nicht spielen kann.
> 
> ...


Ein Kumpel von mir musste gerade den Internetanbieter wechseln. Der hat allerdings nichts hinbekommen und sie mussten nochmal wechseln. Er hat seit etwa 2 Monaten kein Internet und bekommt es (hoffentlich) in einer Woche. Hätte er ein Spiel mit einem derartigen Kopierschutz, was sollte er dann machen?
Bin gespant auf die Antwort.


----------



## patsche (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich liest sich das so, als ob die Software ganz automatisch von Zeit zu Zeit automatisch den Key auf Validität überprüft; nirgends wird etwas von einer erneuten, manuellen Aktivierung gesagt.


klingt für mich im enddefekt noch schlimmer, lieber manuell einmal als automatisch mehrmals, wer weiß was da noch alles gesendet wird.


----------



## XIII13 (7. Mai 2008)

patsche am 07.05.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich an die Hellgate London-Demo, wo Daten über die Hardware an EA gesendet wurden.


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (7. Mai 2008)

Die bisherigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen waren eigentlich schon Zumutung genug. Viele meiner Originale laufen nur nach dem dritten Anlauf. Vorher heißt es immer, ich solle erst den richtigen Datenträger einlegen, was natürlich auch vorher schon der Fall ist.
Unter dem Gesichtspunkt klingt die Tatsache, dass man dann keinen Datenträger mehr braucht ja ganz gut.
Aber:
Die Publisher geben schon wieder Unsummen aus, damit hinterher viele Leute Probleme bekommen, die Spiele aber trotzdem schon sehr früh mit Crack veröffentlicht werden. 
Wenn ja wenigstens mal eines der Kopierschutzprogramme einwandfrei funktionieren würde...


----------



## Darlek (7. Mai 2008)

XIII13 am 07.05.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir musste gerade den Internetanbieter wechseln. Der hat allerdings nichts hinbekommen und sie mussten nochmal wechseln. Er hat seit etwa 2 Monaten kein Internet und bekommt es (hoffentlich) in einer Woche. Hätte er ein Spiel mit einem derartigen Kopierschutz, was sollte er dann machen?
> Bin gespant auf die Antwort.



LoL, ja das ist so ein Punkt. 
Und wie siehts aus, wenn man mal in Urlaub fährt und etwa mitten in den Alpen auf' ner Hütte wohnt, wie ein Freund von mir. Dort gibt's kein Netz ... dazu müsste er erstmal 2 Stunden ins Tal laufen. 

Also für mich fällt Mass Effect damit flach ...


----------



## Tyrazon (7. Mai 2008)

MACHT EUCH KEINEN KOPF LEUTE ! Lest euch die Posts im Forum von Mass Effect durch, da werden ALLE Fragen offiziell beantwortet...


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (7. Mai 2008)

Ich würde es mir eh kaufen das Problem mit dem Kopeirschutz haben dann meine Kollegen...


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

Tyrazon am 07.05.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MACHT EUCH KEINEN KOPF LEUTE ! Lest euch die Posts im Forum von Mass Effect durch, da werden ALLE Fragen offiziell beantwortet...



Ja, würde ich auch empfehlen. Ich bin sogar so nett, den Originalthread zu verlinken:

http://masseffect.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=628375&forum=125&sp=0

Übrigens, ich fand' folgendes Zitat noch sehr interessant:



			
				Derek French schrieb:
			
		

> Posted 05/04/08 00:03 (GMT) by darthviper107 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist wohl alles halb so wild.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl alles halb so wild.


Genau das selbe sagt Valve bei Steam schon seit fünf Jahren, aber gibt immernoch viele die das nicht glauben.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war ja prinzipiell ja auch lange gegen derartige Systeme, mittlerweile akzeptiere ich aber solche Verfahren zähneknirschend, eben WEIL das Piraterie-Problem eher zu- als abgenommen hat.

Das die Hersteller an dieser Entwicklung nicht ganz unschuldig sind, liegt auf der Hand, allerdings möchte ich jetzt nicht wieder die endlose "Raubkopierer"-Diskussion vom Stapel lassen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 07.05.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Hersteller reagiert nur auf eine bestimmte Problematik. Demnach liegt die Ursache und zu bestrafende Part bei den Raubkopierern



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist ja nicht nutzlos. Gäbe es keinen, würden noch weniger sich das SPiel kaufen, da es so extrem einfach wäre es sich zu kopieren.



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, du hast es verstanden, auch wenns drastisch ist 
Aktion=Reaktion, gaaaanz einfach 



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Woher weißt du so genau das der Markt wirklich größer ist? Quellen?
Ich habe mal geschaut und Mediadaten gefunden.

Quelle:
http://blog.chip.de/xbox-ps3-watch-...-so-beliebt-wie-pc-spiele-20070827/#more-1068

Rückschlüsse kannst du dir selber daraus ziehen 

MfG

_Spassbremse: Ich war mal so frei..._


----------



## ferrari2k (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Tyrazon am 07.05.2008 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber auf welchem Server wollen die diesen Patch hosten, wenn die Firma pleite ist?
Ich finde diese Aktivierungsgeschichte ist einfach nur eine Kundengängelung, Argumente liefere ich jetzt nicht, die stehen auf den vorhergehenden Seiten schon zu genüge. Ich vertrete jedenfalls die Ansicht, dass genau solche Sachen mitschuldig daran sind, dass sich so viele Leute Kopien ziehen, weil man mit diesen halt einfach wesentlich weniger Ärger hat.


----------



## Boesor (7. Mai 2008)

ferrari2k am 07.05.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber auf welchem Server wollen die diesen Patch hosten, wenn die Firma pleite ist?



Sowenig Phantasie wirst du doch wohl nicht haben.
Auch eine Firma die pleite ist dürfte genug Seiten finden (z.B. PCGames) finden


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du so genau das der Markt wirklich größer ist? Quellen?
> Ich habe mal geschaut und Mediadaten gefunden.
> 
> Rückschlüsse kannst du dir selber daraus ziehen


Das gilt vielleicht für Deutschland, weltweit dominiert der Konsolenmarkt klar vor dem PC-Markt. Allerdings der Konsolenmarkt komplett, würde man die Märkte der einzelnen Konsolen auch wirklich einzeln rechnen, könnte der PC sicherlich noch gut mithalten.

Und dann kommen beim PC natürlich auch Umsätze dazu die nirgendwo aufscheinen, allein die Einnahmen durch WoW oder anderen MMORPGs, oder Online-Distributionen wie Steam, etc. Da gibts eben keinen der dahinter steht und das zusammenrechnet, während Microsoft natürlich jeden Cent den sie über Xbox-Live verdienen als Argument nutzt um sich selbst zu bewerben. Und wenn man diese Zahlen dann mit den reinen Retail-Verkaufszahlen beim PC vergleicht (und dann vielleicht auch noch nur von den USA, wo der Konsolenmarkt immer schon stärker war), dann leuchtet es einem natürlich ein, wieso es fast nur noch Multiplattform-Titel gibt.




			
				Boesor am 07.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowenig Phantasie wirst du doch wohl nicht haben.
> Auch eine Firma die pleite ist dürfte genug Seiten finden (z.B. PCGames) finden


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es wahrscheinlichere Dinge gibt als dass Electronic Arts pleite geht.


----------



## LordMephisto (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du so genau das der Markt wirklich größer ist? Quellen?
> Ich habe mal geschaut und Mediadaten gefunden.
> 
> Quelle:
> ...



Laut heise.de und BIU lag der Umsatz bei Konsolen letztes Jahr bei 904 Millionen, beim PC bei 458 Millionen. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Umsa...spielen-gewachsen--/meldung/106538/from/rss09

Auf Konsole macht man mehr Kohle. Aber was hat das noch gleich mit dem Thema ansich zu tun?


----------



## Trancemaster (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können, dass diese Art Kopierschutz bei "Bioshock" völlig versagte...


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

Ich fasse jetzt einmal alle Aussagen aus dem Q&A-Thread aus dem Bioware/Masss Effect Forum zusammen, allesamt von Bioware-Mitarbeitern getroffen:

1. Der Kopierschutz arbeitet automatisch im Hintergrund, die Abfragen zur Validierung des CD-Keys laufen alle 10 Tagen wohl mehr oder weniger unsichtbar ab, ohne das der User selbst irgendwelche Handlungen vornehmen muss ("Klicken" entfällt!)

2. Das Programm lässt sich auf EINEM PC beliebig oft installieren und deinstallieren. Der Zähler wird nur verändert, wenn sich das System "gravierend" verändert; lt. Bioware Mitarbeitern soll es problemlos möglich sein, Komponenten wie RAM, Monitor, aber auch Grafikkarte zu tauschen, OHNE das der Installationszähler betroffen ist.

3. Sollte es irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit der Abfrage geben, oder der Installationszähler auf "0" sein, so lässt sich durch den EA-Support das Problem (angeblich) schnell und unkompliziert aus der Welt schaffen, sofern man Besitzer einer originalen Kopie ist.

4. Bioware schließt grundsätzlich nicht aus, den Kopierschutz nachträglich per Patch komplett zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Sabtu (7. Mai 2008)

Ein käufer weniger !


----------



## swatch77 (7. Mai 2008)

Abwarten...


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

LordMephisto am 07.05.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Somit liegt das Verhältnis bei 2:1 was ja durchaus begründet warum sich z.B. COD4 auf Konsolen mehr verkauft. Aber warum 6 mal so viel(oder 5)???
Könnte man nicht auf Raubkopien Rückschlüsse ziehen, da dies noch bei Konsolen eher schwierig ist, im Gegensatz zum PC?
Meiner Meinung nach ja.

Und genau das wollte ich Herrn CAPSLOCK vorhin mitteilen. Leider hatte ich die Ergebnisse die du gepostet hast vorhin nicht mehr gefunden, von daher musste ich auf die Nationel zurückgreifen.

Im Endeffekt kann man jedoch immer noch nicht ausschliesslich von Umsatzzahlen auf die tatsächliche Marktaufteilung schliessen.

MfG


----------



## Trancemaster (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fasse jetzt einmal alle Aussagen aus dem Q&A-Thread aus dem Bioware/Masss Effect Forum zusammen, allesamt von Bioware-Mitarbeitern getroffen:
> 
> 1. Der Kopierschutz arbeitet automatisch im Hintergrund, die Abfragen zur Validierung des CD-Keys laufen alle 10 Tagen wohl mehr oder weniger unsichtbar ab, ohne das der User selbst irgendwelche Handlungen vornehmen muss ("Klicken" entfällt!)
> 
> ...



Ich will ja nicht den Spaß bremsen, aber ich bin bei den einzelnen Punkten sehr skeptisch. Grundsätzlich sind "im Hintergrund laufende Programme" immer etwas vorsichtig zu geniessen. Wir erinnern uns an SONY/BMG und RootKits.

Zu 2) JEDER Kopierschutz der solche Mechanismen bisher benutzt schreit allerspätestens bei der GraKa rum, viele schon beim RAM.

Das unkomplizierte im 3. Punkt würde mehr Kosten als Nutzen verursachen. Auch hier wird es sein "wie immer" - also kostenpflichtige und damit "überlastete" Hotlines, oder tagelanges Warten auf Antwort über Mail.

Bei 4 stellt sich wieder die Frage: WAS wenn die Firma nicht mehr existiert?
Eines Tages werde ich alte DOS-Spiele zocken, weil neuere Spiele ohne Firma nicht mehr aktivierbar sind.

PS: Bei Bioshock habe ich letztlich entnervt zum Crack gegriffen - und irgendwie ist das alles so unkompliziert.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fasse jetzt einmal alle Aussagen aus dem Q&A-Thread aus dem Bioware/Masss Effect Forum zusammen, allesamt von Bioware-Mitarbeitern getroffen:
> 
> 1. Der Kopierschutz arbeitet automatisch im Hintergrund, die Abfragen zur Validierung des CD-Keys laufen alle 10 Tagen wohl mehr oder weniger unsichtbar ab, ohne das der User selbst irgendwelche Handlungen vornehmen muss ("Klicken" entfällt!)
> 
> ...



All die Aufregung hier umsonst 
Ich sagte ja bereits, ersteinmal abwarten und nicht über ungelegte Eier reden 

Und so wie du es niedergeschrieben hast, scheint das ein benutzerfreundlicher Kompierschutz zu sein. Ausgenommen derer die kein Internet haben. Da müsste man noch eine einfache Lösung finden.

MfG


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hersteller reagiert nur auf eine bestimmte Problematik. Demnach liegt die Ursache und zu bestrafende Part bei den Raubkopierern


Die Raubkopierer werden dadurch bestraft? Wie denn? Die organisieren sich nen Crack oder ziehen sich gleich ne gecrackte Version. Die juckt der Kopierschutz null.



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja nicht nutzlos. Gäbe es keinen, würden noch weniger sich das SPiel kaufen, da es so extrem einfach wäre es sich zu kopieren.


Das ist eine Behauptung. Ich halte Spiele wie Oblivion und Sins of a Solar Empire dagegen.



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, du hast es verstanden, auch wenns drastisch ist
> Aktion=Reaktion, gaaaanz einfach


Schon mal was von Verhältnismäßigkeit gehört?
Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Für dich ist das innerhalb der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Für andere (wie mich) nicht.


----------



## Occulator (7. Mai 2008)

OMG ... an Steam hab ich mich gewöhnt, da braucht man nur bei der Installation online sein, aber das da ist lächerlich!

bald hat jeder Hersteller seine eigene Online Validierungs Software im hintergrund mitlaufen, so dass man ohne Internet garnix mehr spielen kann bzw mit Internet auf nem Rechner mit 20 Spielen 20 Tasks im Hintergrund zusätzlich

SecuROM, Starforce, SafeDisc ... irgendwie lösen all diese Namen eine gewisse Abscheu aus


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

Occulator am 07.05.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG ... an Steam hab ich mich gewöhnt, da braucht man nur bei der Installation online sein, aber das da ist lächerlich!
> 
> bald hat jeder Hersteller seine eigene Online Validierungs Software im hintergrund mitlaufen, *so dass man ohne Internet garnix mehr spielen kann* bzw mit Internet auf nem Rechner mit 20 Spielen 20 Tasks im Hintergrund zusätzlich
> 
> SecuROM, Starforce, SafeDisc ... irgendwie lösen all diese Namen eine gewisse Abscheu aus



Hmm, das Gros der Nutzer meckert doch aber, wenn Spiele heutzutage reinen Singleplayer-Content enthalten, oder irre ich mich da? 
 

Internetzugang ist mittlerweile WIRKLICH Standard...

Ich persönlich habe mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen keinerlei Probleme, solange diese einwandfrei - und unaufwändig, möglichst im Hintergrund, ihren Dienst versehen.


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

XIII13 am 07.05.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir musste gerade den Internetanbieter wechseln. Der hat allerdings nichts hinbekommen und sie mussten nochmal wechseln. Er hat seit etwa 2 Monaten kein Internet und bekommt es (hoffentlich) in einer Woche. Hätte er ein Spiel mit einem derartigen Kopierschutz, was sollte er dann machen?
> Bin gespant auf die Antwort.



Hmm, wie heisst noch mal dieses lästige Teil, was mir mit Schnuffel-Klingeltönen den letzten Nerv raubt? Ich komm grad nicht auf dem Namen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

Occulator am 07.05.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG ... an Steam hab ich mich gewöhnt, da braucht man nur bei der Installation online sein, aber das da ist lächerlich


Steam hat tatsächlich viele Vorteile gegenüber dem hier geplanten System mit SecuROM. Nur mal ein paar die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen:

1. Es ist schon verbreitet und größtenteils akzeptiert. (Wer Steam wegen der Online-Aktivierung ablehnt wird auch andere Online-Aktivierungen ablehnen.)
2. Steam ist im Gegensatz zu SecuROM *wirklich* zu 100% sicher. Bioshock, Crysis, UT3, etc. waren alle vor dem Release bereits in Tauschbörsen erhältlich, die Orange Box nicht - dank Steam.
3. Steam bringt neben den Nachteilen der Online-Aktivierung auch ein großes Paket an zusätzlichen Features mit sich. (Steam Community, Auto-Updates, alle Spiele gebündelt und ein System, etc.) SecuROM hat nichts dergleichen, nur Nachteile.
4. Steam ist gratis. SecuROM sicherlich nicht. (EA müsste ja nur das kostenlose Steamworks nutzen und keinen Distributionsvertrag mit Valve eingehen. Sie können das Spiel sogar inklusive Steam über ihren Online-Shop EA Link vertreiben wenn sie das wollen. Selbst die verbrauchte Bandbreite und Traffic sind gratis!) 
5. Valve hat mit der Online-Aktivierung mehr als vier Jahre Vorsprung und dementsprechend auch Know How und Infrastruktur. Valve hat die Probleme die sie bei HL2 hatten ausgemerzt, SecuROM wird diese Phase erst mühevoll durchqueren müssen. (Und mühevoll wirds vor allem für die Nutzer.)
6. Außerdem wärs ein wichtiger Schritt zur Konsolidierung des PC-Spielemarktes. Wenn sich hier ein Standard durchsetzen würde und nicht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, würde dieser Nachteil gegenüber den Konsolen wegfallen.

Aber offensichtlich muss EA da wieder sein eigenes Ding durchziehen, mal schauen ob sie damit nicht auf die Nase fliegen. (Weil weh tun wird das vor allem den ehrlichen Käufern.)


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 07.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollten, das Wort müsstest du vor Raubkopierer schreiben 
Sicherlich leiden die "normalen" Spieler darunter. Aber dafür kann der Spielehersteller/Publisher doch nichts!!!!!!!!!!!........ *naaf* Du und die anderen müssten sich über die Raubkopierer, in dieser Form wie du es tust, aufregen, denn diese sind schliesslich auch die Ursache für das hier diskutierte Problem. 



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja. Darüber läßt sich jetzt späkulieren, da es keine Vergleiche gibt mit Kopierschutz....



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Das ist mir schon klar, deshalb habe ich ja auch "drastisch" geschrieben 
Aber das genannte Grundprinzip ist genau das Gleiche. 
Ich halte es wie in dem hier beschriebenen Fall für verhältnismäßig, wenn ich mich in einem unternemerisch denkenden Menschen reinversetze. Wenn sich dadurch die Verkaufszahlen erhöhen(siehe Konsolen, da kann im Prinzip nicht kopiert werden/jedenfalls nicht bei den NextGen) dann ist solch eine Maßnahme nicht nur vertretbar sondern auch zwingend erforderlich, wenn man beim täglichen Kampf auf dem Spiele Markt weiter mitspielen möchte.

Es wird immer Ausnahmen geben, wo sich trz. fehlenden Kopierschutzes das
Spiel, für ein PC System, ganz gut verkauft. Aber in der Regel sieht es doch eher andersrum aus und tendenziell betrifft das dann eher Mmorpgs 

MfG


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten, das Wort müsstest du vor Raubkopierer schreiben
> Sicherlich leiden die "normalen" Spieler darunter. Aber dafür kann der Spielehersteller/Publisher doch nichts!!!!!!!!!!!........ *naaf* Du und die anderen müssten sich über die Raubkopierer, in dieser Form wie du es tust, aufregen, denn diese sind schliesslich auch die Ursache für das hier diskutierte Problem.


Ich rege mich nicht auf. Ich kaufe ihre Spiele nicht und werde anderen raten, das ebenfalls nicht zu tun.


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

@HLP-Andy
Deiner Meinung zu Steam stimme ich absolut zu. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis hat mich Steam mehr und mehr überzeugt. 
Allerdings wird sich EA kaum "herablassen" und die Produkte bei der Konkurrenz anbieten. Wenn, dann ziehen die in Zukunft ihr eigenes "Steam" hoch. 
Aber darauf wird es hinauslaufen. Bald wird ein Internetzugang Grundvorraussetzung für eine Spielinstallation sein, so wie es ein CD-Rom-Laufwerk vor Jahren auch wurde. Dann gibt es ein Valve-Steam, ein EA-Steam, ein Vivendi-Steam usw., überall personengebundene Accounts wo man seine Spiele registieren kann. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der einzige effektive Weg, diese Schmarotzer, die auch in diesem Thread wieder am herumheulen sind, zu bekämpfen. 
Das Argument:  "Innovative Spiele werden auch gekauft." lasse ich nicht mehr gelten. Wer ein Spiel spielen möchte, muß es bezahlen, egal wie innovativ es ist. Zum Testen gibt es immer noch Demo-Versionen, übrigens auch über Steam.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 07.05.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest deine Energie lieber dafür verwenden, anderen abzuraten Spiele illegal zu kopieren. Das würde dann nämlich solche Schutzpraktiken überflüssig machen. Damit würdest du allen ein gefallen tun 

MfG


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

rstaar am 07.05.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es ein Valve-Steam, ein EA-Steam, ein Vivendi-Steam usw., überall personengebundene Accounts wo man seine Spiele registieren kann.


fraglich, ob der kunde sowas akzteptieren würde.
Steam war halt zuerst da und hat sich eine breite akzeptanz erarbeiten können, aber andere, die das danach auch versucht haben, sind bisher auf die nase gefallen. naja, zu recht meiner meinung nach. ich will doch nicht für jeden publisher ein programm auf dem pc installieren.


----------



## Bensta (7. Mai 2008)

System am 07.05.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



...find ich ne gute Sache


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

HanFred am 07.05.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> rstaar am 07.05.2008 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, genau das ist der Punkt 
 

MfG


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.05.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, so viele Publisher, die die erforderliche Menpower haben, ein Portal wie Steam aufzuziehen, gibt es ja auch nicht, allerdings zähle ich EA und Vivendi zu den potenziellen Kandidaten. Klar fallen die anfangs auch erstmal auf die Fresse, aber diese Phase hat Valve auch gemeistert.
In Summe macht das das zwei oder drei zusätzliche Clients mehr auf meinem PC, die im Idealfall genauso gut funktionieren wie Steam. 
Wieso sollte ich mich da als Käufer von dieser Registrierung und Aktivierung gegängelt fühlen? 
Davon mal abgesehen hätte ich ohne Steam von dem kleinen und feinen Programm "Audiosurf" erst viel zu spät erfahren. Auch für kleine Spieleschmieden (Hobbyprogrammierer will ich die Leute von Audiosurf nicht nennen) ohne großes Budget bieten Portale wie Steam die große Chance, ein Programm bekannt zu machen, das es ansonsten nicht so geschafft hätte.
Meines Erachtens wieder ein Pluspunkt für Steam.


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Steam ist im Gegensatz zu SecuROM *wirklich* zu 100% sicher. Bioshock, Crysis, UT3, etc. waren alle vor dem Release bereits in Tauschbörsen erhältlich, die Orange Box nicht - dank Steam.


Mass Effect und Spore gibt's auch noch nicht in Tauschbörsen - dank SecuROM ?

oder anders gefragt:
Hast du auch Fakten dazu, warum SecuROM so furchtbar viel unsicherer oder leichter zu cracken sein soll als dein heißgeliebtes Steam?


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

Worrel am 07.05.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> oder anders gefragt:
> Hast du auch Fakten dazu, warum SecuROM so furchtbar viel unsicherer oder leichter zu cracken sein soll als dein heißgeliebtes Steam?


Ja, es nutzt keinen Verschlüsselungsmechanismus. Wenn ich auf der DVD, die ich an die Händler ausliefere, nur Datenmüll packe, kann kein Cracker damit etwas anfangen, selbst wenn er ein Exemplar schon Tage oder Wochen vor dem Releasetag in die Hände kriegt. Das ist das Entscheidende und das hat eben nur Steam.

Bioshock nutzte SecuROM, Bioshock nutzte Online-Aktivierung und Bioshock war Tage vor dem Release über Bittorrent verfügbar.


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 07.05.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

rstaar am 07.05.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß dir Recht geben, daß es verfügbar war. Es war aber für eine gewisse Zeit (3 Wochen oder so) nicht spielbar. Erst danach haben die Freaks aus der Szene es geschafft, die Aktivierung zu umgehen.


richtig.
lauffähig war nur die früh im netz verfügbare XBOX360 version.

und Steam-spiele werden i.d.r. schneller spielbar gecracked als es bei Bioshock der fall war.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Mai 2008)

rstaar am 07.05.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß dir Recht geben, daß es verfügbar war. Es war aber für eine gewisse Zeit (3 Wochen oder so) nicht spielbar. Erst danach haben die Freaks aus der Szene es geschafft, die Aktivierung zu umgehen.


Sicher? Ich glaube mich noch daran erinnern zu können, dass es manche bereits komplett durchgespielt haben, bevor es offiziell verfügbar war. Genau wissen tu ich es ja nicht, da mein Bioshock ja erst am Releasetag verfügbar war.

Allerdings nutzt auch Crysis SecuROM und das war auf jeden Fall schon eine Woche vor dem Release spielbar.


----------



## Worrel (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 07.05.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, das ist ein gutes Argument.

Aber: Woher weißt du, ob SecuROM nicht dazulernt, und bei Mass Effect und Spore ... einen Verschlüsselungsmechanismus verwendet ...?


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> rstaar am 07.05.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz sicher.
vermutlich hatten die gemoddete konsolen, die 360 version war eine gute woche vorher im netz.

und von Crysis gab's das erste warezrelease am 11.11. und das ist nuked worden, weil der crack auf 64bit Vista nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

Worrel am 07.05.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die aktuellen Produkte wird SecuRom v7 verwendet. Damit lassen sich laut Herstellerangaben nicht nur ausführbare, sondern auch Resourcen Dateien verschlüsseln. Mit Version7 ist es auch möglich, die Produkte auch Online auf ihre gültigkeit hin zu überprüfen, und sie zu sperren. Das war mit älteren Versionen nur Offline durch die DVD oder CD Prüfung möglich.

Meine Quellen sind: 

Der SecuRom V7 Produkt-Katalog von Sony *click*
Die Übersicht des Online Encryption Toolkit der SecuRom Webseite *click*
Eine Übersicht über die Option der Online aktivierung *click*


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

HLP-Andy am 07.05.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Sicher? Ich glaube mich noch daran erinnern zu können, dass es manche bereits komplett durchgespielt haben, bevor es offiziell verfügbar war. Genau wissen tu ich es ja nicht, da mein Bioshock ja erst am Releasetag verfügbar war.
> 
> Allerdings nutzt auch Crysis SecuROM und das war auf jeden Fall schon eine Woche vor dem Release spielbar.



Ich bin mir relativ sicher. Ich habe die Diskussion in einem Forum verfolgt, was so ähnlich heißt wie "_[zensiert]*_". Der Tenor klang in etwa so wie hier :

"*heul* ich lass mich nicht gängeln, ich kauf das nicht!"

Ein paar Wochen später, als die Aktivierung geknackt wurde kam dann von den selben Leuten Erfolgsmeldungen, daß sie ja endlich spielen können. Und schnell zum Spiele-Händler sind die sicher nicht gerannt.

Crysis war schnell im Netz und auch spielbar. (weil ohne Aktivierung)
____________________________________________________
edit: *_Links zu Raubkopiererforen werden nicht dadurch eher geduldet, daß man sie in ein Ratespiel verwandelt.

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit._


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

rstaar am 07.05.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Wochen später, als die Aktivierung geknackt wurde kam dann von den selben Leuten Erfolgsmeldungen, daß sie ja endlich spielen können. Und schnell zum Spiele-Händler sind die sicher nicht gerannt.


das weisst du aber nicht.
ich musste auch schon gekaufte spiele mit crack versehen, um sie zum funktionieren zu bewegen. das ist zwar selten vorgekommen, aber dennoch - es ist passiert.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Mai 2008)

HanFred am 07.05.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> rstaar am 07.05.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da ist mir in meiner langen "Gamerkarriere" auch schon ein paar Mal untergekommen. Allerdings habe ich in dem Fall auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln, da ich ja gutes Geld für das Original bezahlt und somit einen Anspruch darauf habe, dass das Produkt auch ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.


----------



## rstaar (7. Mai 2008)

HanFred am 07.05.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> das weisst du aber nicht.
> ich musste auch schon gekaufte spiele mit crack versehen, um sie zum funktionieren zu bewegen. das ist zwar selten vorgekommen, aber dennoch - es ist passiert.



Da stimmt doch etwas nicht, wenn die Leute herumheulen aufgrund der Aktivierung, und die SELBEN Leute dann in Jubel-Arien ausbrechen am gleichen Tag, wo die Aktivierung ausgetrickst worden war.  Denen ist sicher nicht der Messias erschienen und hat denen gesagt: "Geh in den Laden und kauf das Spiel!" Diese Leute haben herumgeheult, weil sie ausnahmsweise mal nicht ein Topprodukt sofort am ersten Tag oder eher spielen konnten wie der ehrliche Käufer. 
Bis auf die Begrenzung auf 7 (?) gleichzeitige Installationen von Bioshock und bis auf die Serverprobleme am ersten Tag ist mir eigentlich kein Fall bekannt, wo sich ein Käufer über Bioshock beschwert hat.

CD-Kopierschutzprobleme hatte ich allerdings auch schon, die aber im Zusammenhang mit ner alten StarForce-Version.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 07.05.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da ist mir in meiner langen "Gamerkarriere" auch schon ein paar Mal untergekommen. Allerdings habe ich in dem Fall auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln, da ich ja gutes Geld für das Original bezahlt und somit einen Anspruch darauf habe, dass das Produkt auch ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.


natürlich nicht, wieso sollte man deswegen auch ein schlechtes gewissen haben?
weil cracks bei euch verboten sind? es ist ja nicht dein fehler, dass dieser paragraf etwas seltsam formuliert wurde.
ich seh's jedenfalls genauso wie du.


----------



## Goddess (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2008)

rstaar am 07.05.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimmt doch etwas nicht, wenn die Leute herumheulen aufgrund der Aktivierung, und die SELBEN Leute dann in Jubel-Arien ausbrechen am gleichen Tag, wo die Aktivierung ausgetrickst worden war.  Denen ist sicher nicht der Messias erschienen und hat denen gesagt: "Geh in den Laden und kauf das Spiel!" Diese Leute haben herumgeheult, weil sie ausnahmsweise mal nicht ein Topprodukt sofort am ersten Tag oder eher spielen konnten wie der ehrliche Käufer.


der punkt ist ja, dass der ehrliche käufer das auch nicht konnte. warum das so war, werde ich gleich noch erläutern...



> Bis auf die Begrenzung auf 7 (?) gleichzeitige Installationen von Bioshock und bis auf die Serverprobleme am ersten Tag ist mir eigentlich kein Fall bekannt, wo sich ein Käufer über Bioshock beschwert hat.


ich habe das damals im forum verfolgt. am ersten tag war der updateserver down und vor der aktivierung musste ein update gezogen werden, sonst kam man gar nicht bis dahin.
am zweiten tag war dann der aktivierungsserver überlastet.
ein echt gelungenes release also... die foren des publishers quollen über vor beschwerden. zu recht.



> CD-Kopierschutzprobleme hatte ich allerdings auch schon, die aber im Zusammenhang mit ner alten StarForce-Version.


und ich hatte auch mit anderen probleme. z.b. mit CD Protect und mit Tagès.
es waren immer nur einzelfälle, aber die hat es gegeben.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (7. Mai 2008)

Als ehrlicher Käufer find ich solche Maßnahmen nicht sonderlich schön , aber was soll man machen , wenn man den PC auch zukünftig als Spieleplattform nutzen will . Ich bedanke mich an alle Raubkopierer.........


----------



## Duath (7. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich wie die Kopierschutzmechanismen der Zukunft aussehen werden...da wird das Spiel wahrscheinlich in in einer großen Holzkiste mit Luftlöchern geliefert,in der ein Servicemitarbeiter sitzt,der einem bei jedem Start und beim Spielen über die Schulter schaut und dabei immer ein Handy am Ohr kleben hat,damit der beim Publisher Entwarnung geben kann...Dadurch würden natürlich zusätzliche Kosten entstehen,da man den Servicemitarbeiter selbstverständlich füttern muss und ihm ab  und zu ein bisschen neues Stroh für den Schlafbereich in seiner Kiste geben müsste...


----------



## Aithir (7. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich werde EA und Bioware mit Nichtkaufen strafen, es kann doch nicht sein, daß die Publisher über den ehrlichen Kunden herfallen, statt gegen Piraten und deren Server vorzugehen oder gegen den Abschaum, der die Datenträger aus den Presswerken klaut.
 Es kann doch nicht einfacher sein, die Leute mit Kopierschutz und jetzt mit Aktivierung zu quälen, statt sich um die echten Verbrecher zu kümmern, wozu dieser Geldaufwand für Kopierschutz, wenn man nur die Infrastruktur der Raubkopierer lahmlegen muß bzw. den Bürschchen klar machen, daß sie die Schuld daran haben, daß Leute mit Kopierschutz gequält und massiver Schaden für den PC entsteht.
Wenn der Wahnsinn jetzt nicht gestoppt wird, wird Dragon Age u.a. interessante PC-Spiele von EA das gleiche Schicksal treffen.
Das einzige, was man gegen diesen Aktivierungswahn tun kann, ist boykottieren, bleiben die Spielchen im Laden zeigt sich, daß der Kopierschutz nicht akzeptiert wird und kein Absatz ist schlimmer als ein Absatz mit Raubkopien. 
Eine Mitschuld an EAs Vorgehen trägt aber auch jeder Bioshockkäufer, denn die haben diesem Kopierschutz den Weg in den Massenmarkt geebnet, was damals schon abzusehen, daß dieser Wahnsinn kommt, bedenkt EAs Freude, daß viele PC-Spieler so dumm waren Take 2 Vorgehensweise bei Bioshock mit einem Kauf zu unterstützen.
Die einzige Hoffnung das ganze Drama zu umgehen,sollte sich das ganze durchsetzen, sind manipulierte *.exe.


----------



## Alf1507 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Dieser Kopierschutzmist wird immer dreister! Ich bedauere jetzt schon die Leute die vielleicht noch kein Internet haben.


----------



## manny05 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

irgendwann muss doch schluss sein mit dem kopierschutz-quatsch. das ist überzogen. ich kaufe es deswegen nicht.


----------



## ToxicDude (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht so recht. Einerseits kann ich ja nachvollziehen, dass man gegen Raubkopierer vorgehen möchte - aber andererseits find ich solche Methoden schon recht happig. Bin doch kein Verurteilter, der Besuch vom Bewährungshelfer (Publisher) erhält der nachschaut, ob ich auch jaaaa nicht gegen irgend welche Auflagen verstosse.... Zumal: Nur auf 3 verschiedenen Systemen installierbar ? Was ist, wenn man das Spiel verkaufen möchte etc. etc ? Fragen über Fragen, die mich als potentiellen Kunden (der wirklich Geld ins Spiel investieren möchte) doch mehr abschreckt als zum Kauf bewegt ! Um wirklich Effektiv gegen Raubkopierer vorzugehen, ist dies eigentlich (jedenfalls nach meiner Meinung) der falsche Weg !


----------



## Andy19 (7. Mai 2008)

korregiert:
"Electronic Arts will bei kommenden Titeln versuchen, Käufern und vielleicht ein paar Raubkopierern einen Stein in den Weg zu legen. ..."


----------



## Andy77 (7. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten, das Wort müsstest du vor Raubkopierer schreiben
> Sicherlich leiden die "normalen" Spieler darunter. Aber dafür kann der Spielehersteller/Publisher doch nichts!!!!!!!!!!!........ *naaf* Du und die anderen müssten sich über die Raubkopierer, in dieser Form wie du es tust, aufregen, denn diese sind schliesslich auch die Ursache für das hier diskutierte Problem.



Danke, dass Du dem ganzen selber zustimmst. Es ist der "normale" Kunde, der ehrlich kaufende Kunde, der darunter leiden muss.

Natürlich hast Du recht, die Quelle allen Übels sind die Raupkopierer. Aber soll ich mal was verraten? Die gabs schon immer! Die gabs schon zu C64-Zeiten und wird es immer geben. Damals wurde auf dem Schulhof getauscht, heute im Internet. Dadurch ist das Problem größer geworden. Auch da stimme ich Dir zu.

Du hast auch recht, dass die Producer/Publisher etwas gegen die Raupkopierer tun dürfen, ja sogar müssen. Aber nicht zu Lasten des Käufers. Die sollten sich mal überlegen wie man dagegen vorgehen kann, als immer mehr auf Überwachung zu setzen. Ein paar schlaue Köpfe sollten sich mal zusammensetzen um das Problem anders zu lösen. 
Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, Aktivierungscodes oder eine einmalige Anmeldung, aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben.

Es ist und bleibt ein Unding, dass der ehrliche Kunde darunter leiden muss. Ich finde es fast noch schlimmer, dass das Programm im Hintergrund läuft. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was alles auf meinem Rechner im Hintergrund läuft, aber ich lasse keinen wissentlich unbemerkt auf meinem Rechner  irgendetwas überprüfen. Das geht frei nach dem Motto: "Her mit dem Bundestrojaner, ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen." Nein danke, sowas kommt mir nicht in Haus oder auf den PC. 
Sollte irgendwann mal der Patch da sein, der die Prozedur aufhebt, werde ich bestimmt zuschlagen, da mich das Spiel interessiert. Aber vorher nicht.

Und ich hoffe für die kaufende Kundschaft, dass sich das System nicht durchsetzt.


----------



## maho1973 (7. Mai 2008)

Die effektivste Methode diesen unbelehrbaren Raubkopierern das Handwerk zu legen - und das gilt gleichermaßen für Filme & Musik - ist das Ausmerzen dieser Tauschbörsen und das Verbot dieser Filesharingprogramme.
Verständlich, dass die Hersteller ihre Produkte gegen Missbrauch schützen wollen - man will ja schließlich auch Geld für seine Arbeit.
Was aber hier betrieben wird ist schlichtweg eine Zumutung für alle ehrlichen Käufer!!!
Nur 3x aktivieren und zu dem alle 10 Tage den Zwang, den eigenen Key online prüfen zu lassen - geht's noch???
Das ist ein glasklarer Fall für den Verbraucherschutz!!!  - Schließlich kann man ein neu gekauftes Auto auch mehr als 3x gefahren werden und muss nicht alle 10 Tage ins Hauptwerk zur Reaktivierung!!!
Was Aktivierung und Registrierung betrifft, ist Zuxxez ein leuchtendes Beispiel: Aktivierung online oder Telefon & auch kein Datenträger zum Spielen nötig - Ausserdem sind Reaktivierungen im normalen Rahmen problemlos möglich.
Somit sind auch diejenigen berücksichtigt, die kein Internet haben oder deren Spielerechner nicht permanent mit dem Internet verbunden ist.
Egal wie gut ein Spiel im Test auch abschneiden mag, wenn Internetzwang besteht, muß dies deutlich zur Abwertung führen, da dieses Spiel dann praktisch unspielbar wird und dem zur Folge nur eine 6 bekommen kann.
Da es praktisch unspielbar ist, schlagen alle anderen Bewertungskriterien nicht zu Buche.
Solche unzumutbaren Gängelein müssen im Testbericht direkt unter der Überschrift deutlich lesbar aufgezeigt werden.
Die Vorschauberichte waren allesamt vielversprechend, doch mit derartig restriktiven Maßnahmen muss unter allen Umständen vom Kauf derartiger Produkte abgeraten werden.


----------



## Peter23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Monstermic am 07.05.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fazwonga am 07.05.2008 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie zum Kumpel laufen um es zu aktivieren? Soll ich alle 10 tage meinen PC abbauen, zum Freund tragen, aufbauen um Mass Effekt zu aktivieren oder wie meinst du das?


PCs ohne Internet gibt es noch immer viele. Patches bekommt man von den Spiele Zeitschriften wie einer sogenannte PC Games.

Solche Leute kaufen dann SINGELPLAYERSPIELE wie Mass Effekt.
Oder besser gesagt würden kaufen.


----------



## KoRnior (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätts so gern gekauft. Mass Effekt, Spore alles wirklich geniale Spiele. Nur mein Spielerechner hat keinen Zugang zum Internet. Aus der Traum.


----------



## alceleniel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe mal den offiziellen FAQ zum Kopierschutz übersetzt. Im Bioware-Forum geht auch mächtig die Post ab. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass EA es sich noch einmal anders überlegt und zumindest diese wirklich dumme Idee mit den "alle 10 Tage überprüfen" wieder abbläst.


----------



## Aithir (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die maximal drei Aktivierung sind ein netter Schachzug, schränkt die jahrelange Nutzung ein, hätte Bioware schon früher so einen Mist gebaut, Baldurs Gate könnte keiner der Käufer der ersten Stunde mehr spielen. 
Nur ein Boykott und EA mit Protest zu überschwemmen, wird etwas bringen.
So bekämpft man keine Piraterie, so macht man den PC als Spieleplattform endgültig kaputt, ich will meine Spiele auch noch 2 Rechner später spielen können ohne auf modifizierte *.exe, die es ja vielleicht geben wird, zu benutzen.
Wieso trotz dieser Kundenquälerei, das Miniaddon nicht gleich mitgeliefert wird und erst gegen Registrierung rausgegeben wird, möchte ich dann mal wissen, bislang dachte ich eigentlich, das sei der intelligente Clou
gegen Piraten und nicht der Aktivierungsterror.


----------



## eipi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Hi,
normalerweise fühle ich mich nicht genötigt meine Meinung überall hinzuschreiben, allerdings finde ich es bedenklich, daß nur ein nicht bezahlender Benutzer in den Genuss einer voll funktionstüchtigen Software kommen soll.
Noch bedenklcher ist jedoch, daß es scheinbar einige Leute gibt, die für ein eingeschränkt nutzbares Produkt den vollen Preis bezahlen wollen und das auch in Ordnung finden.
Wo soll denn das hinführen?
Wenn jemand bei mir etwas unterbringen will, das ich benutzen soll und zwar nach seinen Bedingungen und Einschränkungen, dann soll er dafür bezahlen, nicht ich.

                Gruß eipi


----------



## Boesor (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eipi am 07.05.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> normalerweise fühle ich mich nicht genötigt meine Meinung überall hinzuschreiben, allerdings finde ich es bedenklich, daß nur ein nicht bezahlender Benutzer in den Genuss einer voll funktionstüchtigen Software kommen soll.



Das siehst du falsch, kein Raubkopierer soll in den Genuss der Software kommen.



> Noch bedenklcher ist jedoch, daß es scheinbar einige Leute gibt, die für ein eingeschränkt nutzbares Produkt den vollen Preis bezahlen wollen und das auch in Ordnung finden.



Inwiefern denn eingeschränkt? Ich meine sicher, der Kopierschutz könnte nerven, aber die Software ist dadurch doch nicht eingeschränkt



> Wo soll denn das hinführen?
> Wenn jemand bei mir etwas unterbringen will, das ich benutzen soll und zwar nach seinen Bedingungen und Einschränkungen, dann soll er dafür bezahlen, nicht ich.
> 
> Gruß eipi



Ich fürchte mit dieser Haltung kommst du im Softwarebereich nicht weit.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 07.05.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hast Du recht, die Quelle allen Übels sind die Raupkopierer. Aber soll ich mal was verraten? Die gabs schon immer! Die gabs schon zu C64-Zeiten und wird es immer geben. Damals wurde auf dem Schulhof getauscht, heute im Internet. Dadurch ist das Problem größer geworden. Auch da stimme ich Dir zu.


Nur ist der Unterschied zu damals, dass heutige Spiele mal gut das 1000fache an Produktionskosten verschlingen. 



> Du hast auch recht, dass die Producer/Publisher etwas gegen die Raupkopierer tun dürfen, ja sogar müssen. Aber nicht zu Lasten des Käufers. Die sollten sich mal überlegen wie man dagegen vorgehen kann, als immer mehr auf Überwachung zu setzen. Ein paar schlaue Köpfe sollten sich mal zusammensetzen um das Problem anders zu lösen.
> Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nichts gegen Kopierschutz, Aktivierungscodes oder eine einmalige Anmeldung, aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben.


Ich glaube wenn das so einfach wäre gäbs das ja auch schon. Ich finds natürlich nicht gut wenn es zu stark auf den Rücken der "Ehrlichen" ausgetragen wird aber unumgänglich wird das wohl nie sein. 
Des Weiteren sind hier einige Reaktionen überzogen, da schon dargelegt wurde, in welcher Weise und die ist meiner Meinung nach passiv und nicht störend, dieser Kopierschutz arbeitet.



> Es ist und bleibt ein Unding, dass der ehrliche Kunde darunter leiden muss. Ich finde es fast noch schlimmer, dass das Programm im Hintergrund läuft. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was alles auf meinem Rechner im Hintergrund läuft, aber ich lasse keinen wissentlich unbemerkt auf meinem Rechner  irgendetwas überprüfen. Das geht frei nach dem Motto: "Her mit dem Bundestrojaner, ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen." Nein danke, sowas kommt mir nicht in Haus oder auf den PC.
> Sollte irgendwann mal der Patch da sein, der die Prozedur aufhebt, werde ich bestimmt zuschlagen, da mich das Spiel interessiert. Aber vorher nicht.


Aber das ganze passiert doch nicht unbemerkt, sondern du weißt doch wann, was und wo es passiert. Und was für Daten übertragen werden kannst du in den Vertragsbestimmungen nachlesen. Und wenn es dir dann noch nicht zusagen sollte, musst du das Spiel ja nicht installieren, z.B..
Aber wenn du generell so denkst, dann solltest du auch Google etc. vermeiden, da dort ja auch Daten von Dir gesammelt werden, Profile angelgt werden und Suchergebnisse anhand dessen optimiert dargestellt werden. Und das alles unbemerkt 



> Und ich hoffe für die kaufende Kundschaft, dass sich das System nicht durchsetzt.



Und ich hoffe für die kaufende Kundschaft, dass alles reibungs -/ und problemlos läuft und auch, dass das Augenmerk der Spielebranche nicht weiter Richtung Konsolenmarkt wandert. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eipi am 07.05.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand bei mir etwas unterbringen will, das ich benutzen soll und zwar nach seinen Bedingungen und Einschränkungen, dann soll er dafür bezahlen, nicht ich.
> 
> Gruß eipi



LOL. Dann dürftest du in der Softwarebranche ja nicht eine Lizensbedingung akzeptieren. Hast du Dir eigentlich schon einmal solch eine Bedingung durchgelesen was du dort so alles zustimmst?

MfG


----------



## eipi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

-Jo also in den uneingeschränkten Genuss kommt  nunmal nur der Raubkopierer. Das ist auch den Spielehersteller klar, also soll es so sein.
-Nur dreimal installieren? na wenn das keine Einschränkung ist.
-Und ich bezahl das Ding, da will ich für mein Geld ja schon mal gar keine Nerverreien.
-Is schon klar, daß man damit nich weit kommt aber ich mein ja nur.


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eipi am 07.05.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> -Nur dreimal installieren? na wenn das keine Einschränkung ist.



Die Gerüchteküche brodelt ja mal wieder.
Und wenn ich mich dunkel entsinne wurde das mit den 3 mal installieren auch schon wieder klargestellt.
Steht auch n paar Posts über dir nochmal genauer.


----------



## JannaM (8. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell ist es selbstverständlich, dass Unternehmen ihre Produkte sichern wollen. Wann, aber, ist die Grenze erreicht an der zahlende Nutzer an die Leine genommen werden und für ihre Ehrlichkeit beim Kauf des Produkts schikaniert werden? Wann wird man putativ für einen Dieb gehalten, bis man seine Redlichkeit mühsam und aufwändig bewiesen hat? Ein Generalverdacht schmälert das Kauferlebnis, denn wer unterwirft sich schon gerne einer Leibesvisitation bei der an Gummihandschuhen nicht gespart wird? Man fühlt sich als Software-Käufer von Spieleentwicklern und Raubkopierern gleichermaßen über den Tisch gezogen. 

Pragmatisch beleuchtet sieht es so aus: Bisher wurde so ziemlich jedes Spiel, welches eine Online-Aktivierung benötigte von den findigen Kopierschutz-Umgehern überlistet und so wird es auch Mass Effect ergehen. Man kann sich gewiss vorstellen, dass die Knack-Koryphäen das eher als Herausforderung denn als Hindernis sehen. 

Eine Eskalation des Schutzes wird also lediglich den Aufwand erhöhen bevor ein Spiel wieder der nicht zahlenden Masse an Nutzern zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Mass Effect einmal anders.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (8. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist der Unterschied zu damals, dass heutige Spiele mal gut das 1000fache an Produktionskosten verschlingen.


Die Probleme des Publishers/Developers interessieren mich als Kunde eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Das ist deren Problem und ich möchte mich damit nicht befassen (müssen). Wenn ein Publisher meint, seine Probleme auf mich abwälzen zu müssen, obwohl er Geld von mir bekommt ist er für mich gestorben. Ich ruf ja bei denen auch nicht an, wenn ich Streß mit meiner Freundin habe.


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.05.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probleme des Publishers/Developers interessieren mich als Kunde eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Das ist deren Problem und ich möchte mich damit nicht befassen (müssen). Wenn ein Publisher meint, seine Probleme auf mich abwälzen zu müssen, obwohl er Geld von mir bekommt ist er für mich gestorben. Ich ruf ja bei denen auch nicht an, wenn ich Streß mit meiner Freundin habe.



Ist das nicht eine etwas beschränkte Sichtweise?
Es gibt bei einem so leicht zu verteilenden Produkt wie einer Softwarelizenz nunmal nicht die üblichen Möglichkeiten um einem Rechtemissbrauch vorzubeugen.
Sicherlich würden sowohl Hersteller, wie auch Käufer gerne auf solch einen Schutz verzichten.
Und natürlich sind die Probleme des Herstellers nicht deine, zumindest nicht jetzt.
Wenn der Herrsteller aber Pleite macht und dir ein gutes Produkt entgeht, dann könnte es auch dein Problem sein.


----------



## o5cents (8. Mai 2008)

Grundsätzlich habe ich gegen einen Kopierschutz, wenn er mich als Kunde nicht "benachteiligt" oder mit meinem Spiele-PC keine Probleme macht, nichts einzuwenden.

EA hat mir aber selbst mit "älteren" Kopierschutzverfahren schon viele graue Haare gekostet. Bei Battlefield 2 und Battlefield 2142 wollte ich eigentlich "nur" meine Original-DVDs in der schmucken DVD-Box ins Sammelregal stellen. Laut Rechtssprechung kann ich mir in Deutschland eine Sicherungskopie meiner Original-DVD erstellen. Doch EA muss mir als langjähriger Kunde meinen Spass am Sammeln vermiesen, die DVDs sind (mit einfachen Mitteln) so nicht einfach zu sichern. Das Ende vom Lied? Ich habe mir ein DVD-Image auf Platte angelegt und die Original-DVDs verbleiben ohne jeden Kratzer in den Boxen.

Mit dem Kopierschutz SecuROM habe nicht nur ich bereits massive Probleme gehabt. Wer hier unterstellt, dass alle Spieler, die sich - aus Anwendersicht - gegen einen solchen massiven Eingriff in ihr System wehren, lediglich "Raubkopieren" im Sinn haben, DER hat wohl im wirklichen Leben ehedem genug andere Probleme!

Ich kaufe mir alle Spiele, die ich vorher kommod antesten kann und die mich interessieren. Sei es als Demo oder Beta oder whatever. Bioshocks SecuROM hat aber beispielsweise bei meinem PC nicht funktioniert und ich musste meine Freizeit zur Problemsuche nutzen - statt zum Spielen . Bis endlich die Lösung für mein spezielles AMD-CPU-/Chipsatz-/SATA-HDD-Problem gefunden war, hatte ich längst die Lust auf das Spiel verloren...

So hinterlässt bei mir die konkrete Ankündigung des Kopierschutzes SecuROM.zumindest einen schalen Beigeschmack. Ein gebranntes Kind scheut eben das Feuer. Und so wie mir, erging es vielen zehntausend anderen Spielern mit SecuROM auch. Google spuckt zu dieser Thematik genug "Zündstoff" aus. Publisher brauchen sich dann - bei allem Verständnis für deren Belange - nicht zu wundern, wenn viele Kaufinteressenten bei neuen Titeln erstmal das "Spielerecho" hinsichtlich möglicher Probleme abwarten.

Die Devise lautet dann schlicht: Abwarten und Tee trinken. Gute Spiele, die ohne wesentliche Probleme auf der zugegeben schwierigen Plattform "PC" laufen, werden letztendlich auch gekauft! Problem-Spiele, die durch mangelhafte Kompatibilät der implementierten Kopierschutze am heimischen Spiele-PC nur Ärger bereiten, werden auch in Zukunft von den Kunden abgestraft. Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für einfach schlecht gemachte Spieletitel. Kopierschutz hin oder her. Weder SecuROM noch ein anderer Kopierschutz kann derzeit, gemessen am Aufwand, Raubkopien wirklich verhindern. Dafür aber mit Sicherheit ehrliche Käufer den Spielespass vermiesen.


----------



## Schlabbeflicker (8. Mai 2008)

patsche am 07.05.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das;_d*er pc stirbt als spieleplattform aus.*_
> danke EA sind wir diesem thema um einen schritt näher gekommen, kein spiel der welt ist es wert dass ich mich hier alle 10 tage zum kasper mache.



Das sehe ich mal genauso. Für mich ist hier die Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Was kommt als nächstes ? Soll ich eine DNA Probe einreichen oder meinen Erstgeborenen als Pfand hinterlegen ? (Achtung Sarkasmus !)
Es ist mir dabei völlig Banane ob die Registrierung im Hintergrund abläuft oder ob ich sie alle 10 Tage manuell abgeben muß. Wobei die erste Möglichkeit das noch größere Übel wäre... Geld dafür zahlen, das ich mich noch zusätzlich mit so einem Scheiß rumärgern soll ? Das hab ich im echten Leben zwangsläufig schon genug, das brauch ich mir virtuell nicht auch noch anzutun. Es stinkt mir gewaltig, das man heutzutage generell schon als potentieller Terrorist, Raubkopierer, Kinderschänder, Frauenversteher (Nichtzutreffendes bitte streichen) gehandhabt wird, dafür auch noch Geld abzudrücken ist für mich allerdings die Krönung !
Schade, auf Spore hatte ich mich gefreut, so werde ich halt in geraumer Zeit mal Ausschau halten nach einer Budgetversion ohne diesen Registrierungsdreck. Ach ja, noch eines: Nicht jeder ist Online Zocker und hat somit einen Internetanschluß am Spiele-PC. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Patches gibt es auch auf diversen Magazin DVDs.


----------



## Andy77 (8. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 07.05.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wenn das so einfach wäre gäbs das ja auch schon. Ich finds natürlich nicht gut wenn es zu stark auf den Rücken der "Ehrlichen" ausgetragen wird aber unumgänglich wird das wohl nie sein.
> Des Weiteren sind hier einige Reaktionen überzogen, da schon dargelegt wurde, in welcher Weise und die ist meiner Meinung nach passiv und nicht störend, dieser Kopierschutz arbeitet.



Nein, selbst wenn es einfacher wäre würde es das System nicht geben. Warum? Zum einen geht es um wirtschaftliche Faktoren (immerhin hängt da mittlerweile eine ganze Branche drin, nämlich die, die solche "Sicherheitssysteme" herstellen) und zweitens geht es um Kontrolle und Kundendaten. Du kannst jetzt gerne behaupten ich sei paranoid. Dann behaupte ich aber Du bist naiv. Drittens geht man immer den einfacheren Weg und vermeidet etwas kompliziertes. Einfach ist es, Kopierschutzsysteme zu implementieren, kompliziert wird es, wenn man sich überlegen muss, wie man es anders lösen kann. Bsp: Killerspiele. Die Politik müsste sich mit einem großen Problem auseinandersetzen, wenn sie sich ernsthaft dem Thema soziale Probleme in Deutschland befassen würde. Das kostet Geld. Also schieben wir das auf die Killerspiele, geht schnell, einfach und ist billiger. Bringt aber nichts meinst Du? Richtig, ähnlich wie die 10-tägliche Abfrage. Denn die Cracker der Szene werden die .exe sicher so bearbeiten, dass erst gar keine Abfrage stattfindet. Was bringt es dann also, den Key alle 10 Tage abzufragen? Dann reicht auch eine einmalige Abfrage/Anmeldung, ein Aktivierungskey in Form eines Zahlencodes etc.



			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ganze passiert doch nicht unbemerkt, sondern du weißt doch wann, was und wo es passiert. Und was für Daten übertragen werden kannst du in den Vertragsbestimmungen nachlesen. Und wenn es dir dann noch nicht zusagen sollte, musst du das Spiel ja nicht installieren, z.B..
> Aber wenn du generell so denkst, dann solltest du auch Google etc. vermeiden, da dort ja auch Daten von Dir gesammelt werden, Profile angelgt werden und Suchergebnisse anhand dessen optimiert dargestellt werden. Und das alles unbemerkt



Sicher, ich weiß das jemand auf meinem System irgendwie herumwerkelt, aber weiß ich was die machen? Nein. Und Dein Beispiel ist knuffig: Ich kaufe das Spiel, schaue mir die Vertragsbestimmungen an und entscheide dann, ob ich es akzeptiere oder nicht. Klingt doof? Ich denke ja. 
Wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht wissen, wer alles wie auf meinem Rechner zugreift. Mit meinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten versuche ich zu verhindern, wozu ich in der Lage bin. Sich deswegen vom Internet abzukoppeln macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Dafür ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht zu wichtig. Aber ich lasse keinen wissentlich auf meinem PC herumstöbern. Punkt!




			
				DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hoffe für die kaufende Kundschaft, dass alles reibungs -/ und problemlos läuft und auch, dass das Augenmerk der Spielebranche nicht weiter Richtung Konsolenmarkt wandert.
> MfG



Schau Dir mal die verschiedenen Threads zu dem Thema an. Der Großteil scheint es nicht zu akzeptieren. Ich weiß, man handelt manchmal anders als man denkt/schreibt. Aber wenn man von den Kommentaren ausgeht, schwimmen EA/Bioware ganz schön viele Käufer aus dem Sicherheitsnetz. Die Entwickler/Publisher treiben den Markt selber in Richtung Konsolenspiele, wenn sie so weitermachen. 
Ich finds schade. Ich mag Biowarespiele und ME hat mich sehr interessiert. Aber es ist nicht so wichtig, dass ich mich dafür in meinen persönlichen Rechten beschneiden lasse (oder ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich in meinen persönlichen Rechten beschnitten werde).


----------



## oceano (8. Mai 2008)

> Schau Dir mal die verschiedenen Threads zu dem Thema an. Der Großteil scheint es nicht zu akzeptieren. Ich weiß, man handelt manchmal anders als man denkt/schreibt. Aber wenn man von den Kommentaren ausgeht, gehen EA/Bioware ganz schön viele Käufer aus dem Sicherheitsnetz. Die Entwickler/Publisher treiben den Markt selber in Richtung Konsolenspiele, wenn sie so weitermachen.




Die Leute, die hier solche Artikel lesen sind doch eine zu vernachlässigende Minderheit. Die grosse Masse wird doch erst von dem tollen Kopierschutz erfahren, wenn sie das Spiel bereits gekauft und installiert haben.


----------



## silencer1 (8. Mai 2008)

Zum Glück bin ich schon vor Jahren auf Konsolen umgestiegen. Über PC-Spieler die sich alles von den Publishern aufzwängen lassen, kann ich nur noch lachen. Wenn der PC-Markt endgültig vor die Hunde geht, sind die Publisher selbst schuld. Kundengängelung, nein danke.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.05.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egal was er macht, du wirst sicherlich als ehrlicher Endverbraucher am meisten davon betroffen sein. Drastisch ausgedrück bedeutet das:
Mit Kopierschutz ehöht sich die Warscheinlichkeit das sich das Spiel gut verkauft und ohne erhöht sich die Warscheinlichkeit das irgendwann der Spielehersteller lokrativere Plattformen bevorzugt.

Was also wäre Dir nun lieber:
Ein Kopierschutz der unauffällig, wie hier schon beschrieben, im Hintergund arbeitet oder das das gewünschte Spiel zukünftig nicht mehr für den PC oder eben erst lange nach der Konsolenfassung, siehe GTA$(warscheinlich), erscheint???

Das Beispiel mit der Freundin ergibt keinen Sinn, da diese in keinster Weise etwas mit den Publisher/Herstellern zu tun hat.
Aber "die Spieler" und die "Hersteller" stehen in einer direkten Beziehung zu einander und da die "Raubkopierer" ein Teil "der Spieler" sind, somit ist, aus dem Zusammenhang rückschliessend, dass sehr wohl auch dein Problem. Und anstatt die ganze Zeit gegen die Versuche der Hersteller und Publisher sich aufzuregen wäre es angebracht "die Ursache" des Ganzen etwas entgegenzusetzen. Damit würde man sicherlich mehr erreichen als durch einen Spieleboykott oder ähnliches.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 08.05.2008 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Nein, selbst wenn es einfacher wäre würde es das System nicht geben. Warum? Zum einen geht es um wirtschaftliche Faktoren (immerhin hängt da mittlerweile eine ganze Branche drin, nämlich die, die solche "Sicherheitssysteme" herstellen)


Willst du damit allen Ernstes damit behaupten, die stellen mit Bsicht solch komplizierte Verfahren her, damit die Sicherheitslobby mehr Geld verdient   


> und zweitens geht es um Kontrolle und Kundendaten. Du kannst jetzt gerne behaupten ich sei paranoid. Dann behaupte ich aber Du bist naiv.


Das ist nicht nur paranoid sondern auch unlogisch. Es gibt sicherlich eine Lobby für Sicherheitslösungen in der Softwarebranche, jedoch ist diese im Vergleich zu den "Großen" eine Minderheitsfaktor, welcher kein wirklichen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen in dieser Größenordnung hat.
Wenn du behauptest das solche Systeme missbraucht werden, für Marktwirtschaftliche Analysen z.B., dann lege doch mal bitte ein paar Fakten, Beweise oder andere Hinweise auf den Tisch, die deine These stützen, denn ansosnten brauch ich Dich nicht als paranoid, was ich nie machen würde  ,  darstellen, denn dadurch tust du es ja praktischselbst.



> Drittens geht man immer den einfacheren Weg und vermeidet etwas kompliziertes. Einfach ist es, Kopierschutzsysteme zu implementieren, kompliziert wird es, wenn man sich überlegen muss, wie man es anders lösen kann.


Ich glaube nicht das der einfachere Weg ist Solch eine, sehr wohl, komplizierte Sicherheitsarchitektur, mit der ganzen notändigen Infrastruktur, in seine Software zu implementieren.



> Bsp: Killerspiele. Die Politik müsste sich mit einem großen Problem auseinandersetzen, wenn sie sich ernsthaft dem Thema soziale Probleme in Deutschland befassen würde. Das kostet Geld. Also schieben wir das auf die Killerspiele, geht schnell, einfach und ist billiger. Bringt aber nichts meinst Du? Richtig, ähnlich wie die 10-tägliche Abfrage. Denn die Cracker der Szene werden die .exe sicher so bearbeiten, dass erst gar keine Abfrage stattfindet. Was bringt es dann also, den Key alle 10 Tage abzufragen? Dann reicht auch eine einmalige Abfrage/Anmeldung, ein Aktivierungskey in Form eines Zahlencodes etc.



1.) Du kannst von einem Privatunternehmen nicht verlangen, sich um die soziologischen Gründe für Raubkopieren und deren Ursachen zu kümmern 
2.) Woher weißt du denn, das diese Abfrage in der Form so einfach und schnell ausgehebelt wird, bist du ein Insider? Denkst du nicht die Entwickler sind sich dessen bewusst und haben entsprechende Maßnahmen vorgenommen?



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich klingt das eher suboptimal und es wäre besser wenn man es vor dem Kauf machen könnte. Aber so ist das nun einmal schon seid Ewigkeiten und wenn Dir das nicht zusagt, kannst du das Spiel auch wieder zurückgeben. 



> Wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht wissen, wer alles wie auf meinem Rechner zugreift. Mit meinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten versuche ich zu verhindern, wozu ich in der Lage bin. Sich deswegen vom Internet abzukoppeln macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Dafür ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht zu wichtig. Aber ich lasse keinen wissentlich auf meinem PC herumstöbern. Punkt!


Dann empfehle ich dir dringenst all deine Antivirprogramme, mit Autoaktualisierung, dein Betriebssystem, Battlefield oder eben fast alles heutzutage, was Internet unterstütz oder vorraussetzt von deinem System zu entfernen. Denn laut deiner Logik willst du das ja schliesslich auch in dem beschriebenen Problem.



> DaStash am 07.05.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du vergisst das in foren in der Regel immer nur die Leute sich negativ äußern, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die bei den alles läuft werden das in der Regel nicht niederschreiben. Von daher keine falschen Rückschlüsse ziehen 


> Ich weiß, man handelt manchmal anders als man denkt/schreibt. Aber wenn man von den Kommentaren ausgeht, schwimmen EA/Bioware ganz schön viele Käufer aus dem Sicherheitsnetz. Die Entwickler/Publisher treiben den Markt selber in Richtung Konsolenspiele, wenn sie so weitermachen.
> Ich finds schade. Ich mag Biowarespiele und ME hat mich sehr interessiert. Aber es ist nicht so wichtig, dass ich mich dafür in meinen persönlichen Rechten beschneiden lasse (oder ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich in meinen persönlichen Rechten beschnitten werde).


Das halte ich für eine Gerücht, dass Hersteller und Publisher freiwillig auf Mehreinnahmen durch die Erschliessung eines Marktsegmentes verzichten^^
Ich verstehe ja was du meinst, mit deinen persönlichen Rechten etc.
Aber in dem Fall ist mir bis jetzt noch nichts bekannt, dass mich in meinen "persönlichen" Rechten bescheindet sollte. 
Mit den dreimal installieren z.B. würde ich ersteinmal abwarten, wie da die genaue Vorgehensweise ist, bevor ich dies in der WEise wie es interpretiert wird, tue.

MfG


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Mai 2008)

Mit dieser Art von Kopierschutz hab ich kein Problem, was mich nervt is bei jedem Spiel extra die DVD aus'm Schrank zu holen und das ist ja bei dieser Art von Schutz nicht der Fall.


----------



## ConnyL (8. Mai 2008)

Da ich einen stand-alone Spiele PC habe, werde ich mir in diesem Fall das Spiel nicht kaufen können. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2008)

ConnyL am 08.05.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich einen stand-alone Spiele PC habe, werde ich mir in diesem Fall das Spiel nicht kaufen können. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.



Ruhig bleiben. Es wird mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch für solche Fälle eine "legale" Lösung geben  

MfG


----------



## cryer (8. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 08.05.2008 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ConnyL am 08.05.2008 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da mich die beiden Spiele nicht sonderlich interessieren, habe ich noch keine Probleme zu erwarten. Allerdings finde ich die Gängelung "alle 10 Tage" neu aktivieren zu müssen, eine Frechheit. Man stelle sich nur vor der ISPN sorgt für einen Verlust der Inet-Anbindung. Spiel startet nicht... klasse. Oder die EA Server erkennen das Programm trotz Original nicht als Original an? Super...

Einmal eine Aktivierung über das Internet und gut ist. Vielleicht eine erneute Abfrage, wenn ein Patch gedownloadet werden soll. Aber fixe Zeiten für eine Aktivierung erinneren mich an Lizenzen für Musik-Downloads, welche ich nicht nutze, da ich einen solchen Dauer-Lizenzierungs-Müll ablehne. 

Aber der Käufer stimmt ja schließlich über solche Mechanismen mit ab: Kein Kauf, bescheidene Verkaufszahlen und Proteste und möglicherweise lernen die Damen und Herren bei EA ja, dass niemand bereit ist 50 Euro zu zahlen und sich danach quälen zu lassen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

cryer am 08.05.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mich die beiden Spiele nicht sonderlich interessieren, habe ich noch keine Probleme zu erwarten. Allerdings finde ich die Gängelung "alle 10 Tage" neu aktivieren zu müssen, eine Frechheit. Man stelle sich nur vor der ISPN sorgt für einen Verlust der Inet-Anbindung. Spiel startet nicht... klasse. Oder die EA Server erkennen das Programm trotz Original nicht als Original an? Super...



*seufz*


 

Wenn Du Dir einmal die Mühe gemacht hättest, meine Beiträge weiter vorne im Thread durchzulesen, dann wüsstest Du, das lt. Aussage des MassEffect Produzenten der Kopierschutz alle 10 Tage die Überprüfung automatisch durchführt, OHNE das der User irgendetwas, außer mit dem I-Net verbunden zu sein, tun muss...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.05.2008 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probleme des Publishers/Developers interessieren mich als Kunde eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Das ist deren Problem und ich möchte mich damit nicht befassen (müssen). Wenn ein Publisher meint, seine Probleme auf mich abwälzen zu müssen, obwohl er Geld von mir bekommt ist er für mich gestorben. Ich ruf ja bei denen auch nicht an, wenn ich Streß mit meiner Freundin habe.


Das ist genau der springende Punkt. Warum soll ich als ehrlicher Käufer die Konsequenzen für etwas tragen, für das ich nicht verantwortlich bin? Raubkopien sind weder meine Schuld, noch mein Problem. Wenn ich als Restaurantbetreiber beim Grosshändler einen Sack Kartoffeln kaufe und ein paar davon sind verfault, dann ist das mein Problem, nicht das meiner Gäste. Dann kann ich doch nicht einen grossen Kartoffelsalat machen, die verfaulten reinmischen und dann sogar noch argumentieren, dass man davon eh nichts schmecken wird. 

Mit dieser Aktion schneidet sich EA ins eigene Fleisch, wie man an dem Grossteil der (zurecht) empörten Beiträge hier erkennen kann. Mag sein, dass deshalb ein paar Raubkopien weniger an den Mann kommen. Andererseits werden aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch weniger Exemplare verkauft. Und da man sich in dieser Branche bekanntlich im Eingestehen eigener Fehler schwer tut, heisst es am Ende wieder, PC-Versionen wären nicht lukrativ. Es läuft also alles auf eine klassische lose/lose-Situation hinaus. Die ganzen Raubkopierer, die jetzt gerade vor dem Monitor sitzen und diese Meldung lesen, die lachen sich kaputt. 



			
				Boesor am 08.05.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich sind die Probleme des Herstellers nicht deine, zumindest nicht jetzt.
> Wenn der Herrsteller aber Pleite macht und dir ein gutes Produkt entgeht, dann könnte es auch dein Problem sein.


Dann hab ich vielleicht Pech gehabt, aber definitiv kein Problem. Miffi hat den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen: 



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.05.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, danke, dann kaufe (und spiele) ich solche Spiele eben nicht. Ich überlebe das - EA&Co aber evtl. nicht...


So schauts aus. Eigentlich brauchen wir hier auch gar nicht lange um den heissen Brei diskutieren. EA hat das Recht, sein Spiel mit den perversesten Kopierschutzmassnahmen aller Zeiten zu "sichern", der Kunde hat das Recht, diese Produkte zu boykottieren. Und ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele das auch tun werden. Ein Grossteil derer, die kein Problem damit haben für die Softwarepiraten dieser Welt den Kopf hinzuhalten, gehören wahrscheinlich zur "Ich werde eines langsamen und qualvollen Todes sterben, wenn ich dieses Spiel nicht spielen kann"-Fraktion. Und ihr könnt noch 2000 Mal erwähnen, dass die Raubkopierer die Schuld dafür tragen; die Raubkopierer sind diejenigen, die am wenigsten von dieser Schikane betroffen sind. 



			
				GorrestFump am 08.05.2008 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich nervt is bei jedem Spiel extra die DVD aus'm Schrank zu holen und das ist ja bei dieser Art von Schutz nicht der Fall.


So hab ich früher auch gedacht. Aber mal ehrlich: Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Singleplayer-Spiel, das man im Normalfall einmal am Stück durchspielt. Wie oft wirst du wohl den Datenträger wechseln müssen? Wenn du nur ein Laufwerk hast und zehn Spiele parallel spielst, dann wäre das ein Argument. Andernfalls ist es eine Ausrede. Und man muss auch nicht jedesmal den Datenträger in die Hülle packen, diese versiegeln, in einen Tresor legen und im Meer versenken. Man kann ihn auch einfach auf den Tower legen, wenn man am nächsten Tag eh weiterspielt. Man kann es sich aber auch selber schwer machen. 

SSA


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 08.05.2008 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Wenn es danch geht könnte man die hälfte aller Beiträge hier löschen 
 Ich finde der Kopierschutz ist viel weniger schlimm, als die News vermuten läßt. Hätten sich hier einige mal den thread durchgelesen, müsste man auch nicht um die genannten Punkte immer hin und her diskutieren.

Wem solch ein passiver Kopierschutz zu anstrengend ist läßt es halt bleiben. Ich finde, wenn ich unternemierisch denke, es zumutbar, da dieser ja passiv arbeitet und man in der Regel nicht aktiv irgendwas zusteuern muss^^
Das Einzige was man meiner Meinung nach noch diskutieren sollte, ist ob man nicht noch was an dem Punkt mit dem drei mal installieren ändern sollte. Dazu ist mir auch deine Erklärung noch etwas schwammig und auslegefreundlich 

An alle die Angst haben das ihre Daten ausspioniert werden. Laßt die Finger von dem elektronischen Reisepaß und nehmt die Akkus aus euren Handys 

MfG


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 08.05.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Text.



Ich akzeptiere natürlich Deine Meinung, aber ich verstehe dennoch nicht, *was* konkret Dich an solchen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen stört, wenn sie SO funktionieren, dass der zahlende Kunde im Normalfall nicht durch sie belästigt wird?

Mir persönlich sind alle SecuROMs, StarForces, etc. schnurzpiepegal, solange ich durch sie kein Problem habe. Und solange der Hersteller dies gewährleistet, kann ich prinzipiell gut damit leben.

Eine Einschränkung meiner persönlicher Freiheit, wie es manche hier beschwören, kann ich jedoch beim besten Willen nirgends erkennen...

Im Übrigen glaube ich auch nicht, dass ein Kopierschutz wirklich Wirkung zeigt und Softwarepiraten wirklich davon abhält, das Teil zu knacken.
Wenn die Hersteller aber meinen, sie müssen ihre Software zumindest ein bisschen durch solche Maßnahmen schützen, dann sollen sie das von mir aus gerne tun - solange ich dadurch als Kunde keine Einbußen hinnehmen muss.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 08.05.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

MfG


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Hersteller aber meinen, sie müssen ihre Software zumindest ein bisschen durch solche Maßnahmen schützen, dann sollen sie das von mir aus gerne tun - solange ich dadurch als Kunde keine Einbußen hinnehmen muss.


Es kommt eben darauf an wie es in der Praxis aussieht.

- Bekomme ich mein Spiel am Releasetag problemlos aktiviert oder sind die Server überlastet.

- Laut FAQ kann ich das Spiel auf einem Rechner unbegrenzt installieren und zusätzlich dreimal auf anderen Rechnern. Hört sich in der Theorie noch gut an, aber wie die Praxis aussieht kennen die meisten von Windows. Seit erscheinen von Oblivion hab ich das Spiel fünfmal installiert, dabei 3 mal weil sich meine Hardware so grundlegend geändert hat das ich auch Windows neu installieren musste. Ich stelle mir grade vor ich kaufe mir Morgen ein neues Board, installiere Windows neu und natürlich auch das Spiel. Bei Oblivion muss ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Bei Mass Effect muss ich, wenn ich Pech habe, mich an den EA Support wenden. Installiere ich Mass Effect nun zusätzlich noch auf meinem Laptop, grenzt mich das noch weiter ein.

- Laut FAQ kann ich es nur spielen wenn ich Internet habe. Kein Wort davon das es auch andere Möglichkeiten zur Aktivierung geben wird, wie hier gemutmaßt wurde. Jeder hier hat Internet, sonst wäre er nicht hier. Aber nehmen wir mal an ich installiere und aktiviere. Nach zwei Monaten muss ich aus welchem Grund auch immer meinen ISP wechseln (ob gewollt oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle). Ab Kündigung des alten Anbieters bis zur Schaltung des neuen Anbieters vergehen 2 Wochen. Dann kann ich wenn ich Pech habe 2 Wochen nicht spielen. Und das ist dann schon ein dicker Hund, wenn ich ein Spiel für das ich den vollen Preis bezahlt habe nicht spielen kann.


Am Ende muss jeder selbst wissen ob er sich den Zwang auferlegen lassen will. Und ein Zwang ist es, egal ob die Prüfung im Hintergrund abläuft oder nicht. Ich für meinen Teil werde die PC Version von Mass Effect im Laden stehen lassen. Eine XB360 kommt mir eh irgendwann ins Haus. Dann kauf ich eben die Konsolen Version.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 08.05.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst mal geht es tatsächlich ums Prinzip. Wie gesagt, Raubkopierer sind nicht mein Problem, und mit diesen (wie du selber zugibst höchstwahrscheinlich äusserst wirkungslosen) Kopierschutzmassnahmen wälzt der Hersteller seine Probleme auf den zahlenden Kunden ab. Und von wegen der Kunde wird nicht belästigt: Internetzwang und eingeschränkte Nutzungsmöglichkeiten sehe ich durchaus als Belästigung. Was am Releasetag von Half-Life 2 oder BioShock passiert ist dürfte dir bekannt sein. Ähnlich wie hier im Thread bereits jemand erwähnt hat, hatte ein Kumpel von mir vor einiger Zeit mehrere Monate (!) keinen Internetanschluss, wegen Problemen mit dem Anbieter. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Preise für PC-Spiele in so einer kurzen Zeitspanne schon drastisch fallen können, dann wäre das ein ganz schöner Schlag ins Gesicht. Manche halten ihren Gaming-Rechner verständlicherweise komplett vom Internet fern. Und auch wenn es für dich unvorstellbar klingen mag: Es gibt auch 2008 noch Menschen, die überhaupt keinen Internetzugang haben. Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich das Spiel gebraucht kaufen will? Wenn ich es aus der Videothek oder von einem Freund ausleihen will? Und auf die blumigen Versprechungen im Vorfeld würde ich mich da bestimmt nicht verlassen. 

SSA


----------



## Goddess (8. Mai 2008)

Mir ist zu der ganzen Thematik noch ein Punkt eingefallen, über den hier noch nicht diskutiert wurde, was ist wenn jemand sein Spiel weiter verkaufen will? Es ist bekannt dass das Spiel drei mal aktiviert werden kann. Sind diese drei Aktivierungen aufgebraucht, dann wäre ein Kontakt mit EA nötig, um es erneut freischalten zu lassen. So eine Massnahme schliesst als Konsequenz den Wiederverkauf praktisch aus. Wenn ich diesen Gedankengang logisch weiter führe profitiert dadurch vor allem Bioware und EA, da ihr Spiel gekauft werden muss, wenn garantiert werden soll dass das Spiel auch aktiviert werden kann. Das würde im optimalen Fall einen Mehrgewinn für EA bedeuten, da mehr Spieler eher dazu neigen im Geschäft zu kaufen, als von Ebay oder sonstigen privat Anbietern.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

LordMephisto am 08.05.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> - Laut FAQ kann ich es nur spielen wenn ich Internet habe. Kein Wort davon das es auch andere Möglichkeiten zur Aktivierung geben wird, wie hier gemutmaßt wurde. Jeder hier hat Internet, sonst wäre er nicht hier. Aber nehmen wir mal an ich installiere und aktiviere. Nach zwei Monaten muss ich aus welchem Grund auch immer meinen ISP wechseln (ob gewollt oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle). Ab Kündigung des alten Anbieters bis zur Schaltung des neuen Anbieters vergehen 2 Wochen. Dann kann ich wenn ich Pech habe 2 Wochen nicht spielen. Und das ist dann schon ein dicker Hund, wenn ich ein Spiel für das ich den vollen Preis bezahlt habe nicht spielen kann.



Einleuchtendes Argument. Aber bei reinen Onlinetiteln mit monatlichem Abonnement bekommst Du von Firmen wie Blizzard und Co. auch keine Entschädigung, nur weil Du bei einem Providerwechsel eine Zeitlang nicht spielen kannst, obwohl Du dafür bezahlst.

Sicher, Mass Effect ist ein reines Singleplayer-Rollenspiel, welche klassischerweise anstandslos auf Offlinerechnern installiert und gespielt wurden.

Da aber mittlerweile - gerade in Deutschland - nahezu jeder Haushalt in Deutschland über einen Internetzugang verfügt, finde ich es (leider) nur logisch, dass Hersteller einen Internetzugang für ihre Software, selbst wenn der eigentliche Content nur einen Singleplayer umfasst, einfordern.

Klar kann man das kritisieren. Die Frage, die man sich aber stellen muss, lautet: 
*Ärgere ich mich wirklich darüber, weil mir *soviel* "Unbill" zugemutet wird, oder rege ich mich nur auf, weil sich etwas, was jahr(zehnt)elang anders gehandhabt wurde, "plötzlich" anders gehandhabt wird?* 

EDIT:

"Wiederverkäuflichkeit" ist ein gutes Argument. Das ist aber nach deutschem Recht, soweit ich weiß, problemlos möglich, und EA sollte sich tunlichst daran halten.
Eine Einschränkung des Wiederverkaufs bekommt eine Firma, auch wenn sie das gerne möchte, in absehbarer Zeit nicht "durch".

EDIT2:

Videotheken sind ein anderes Thema; viele Hersteller möchten schon lange nicht mehr, dass ihre Spiele verleihbar (besser: vermietbar) sind. Und das steht ihnen natürlich frei...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 08.05.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theoretisch stimme ich dir absolut zu, praktisch hat sich mein Blickwinkel in den letzten Wochen aber erheblich verändert. Theoretisch mag ein Kopier- oder Aktivierungssystem eine gute Sache sein, praktisch fühle ich mich von solchen Diktaten mittlerweile schlicht verarscht. Ich spreche hier auch nicht die übergeordnete Distanz an, also den ganzen Kundenmarkt, sondern veranschauliche eher nur meinen privaten Sichtwinkel, der mittlerweile lautet: Veraraschen kann ich mich auch alleine, und das macht sogar mehr Spaß, weil ich mich dabei anmalen, und eine Sternenflottenuniform tragen kann! Ich habe seit 1998 treu für den PC-Software gekauft. In den ersten Jahren sogar teilweise bis zu 4 Spiele im Monat. Doch nach und nach hat sich dann der Unmut eingestellt. Ich habe Geld für fehlerhafte oder inhaltlich schwache Titel gezahlt. Ich habe Geld für Produkte gezahlt, die kaum vom Hersteller oder Publisher unterstützt wurden. Ich habe regelmäßig in Hardware investiert, damit ich den Anforderungen gerecht wurde. Ich habe den propagandistischen Medien vertraut (damals war das Internet ja noch nicht wirklich eine Informationsquelle...), die Bugs oder langweilige Plots gerne verschwiegen haben. Ich habe Geld für elektronische Unterhaltung gezahlt, die zum Teil mit einem Haltbarkeitsdatum versehen war (ältere 3D-Titel aus der Zeit von DX6 bekomme ich kategorisch nur schwer zum Laufen), und ich habe sogar Steam freudig unterstützt. Was habe ich von dieser dämlichen Einstellung heute? Regale voller Softwaremüll (während alle Konsolenspiele noch immer ausführbar sind...), die man nur noch mit spezieller Software starten, oder über emulierte Betriebssysteme / gänzlich optimierte Partitionen mit Retro-Faktor (Windows 95 / 9 ausführen kann. Ich habe einen Steam-Account im Wert von 80 Euro (Kaufpreise der Titel zum damaligen Release), auf den ich nicht zugreifen kann. Lustige Antwort vom Kundendienst: „Überprüfen Sie Ihre Firewalleinstellungen gemäß den Hilfestellungen auf unserer Seite“. Ach. Nein. Danke. Ich habe zwar (in gutem Englisch) aufgeführt, dass ich alle Ratschläge befolgt habe, doch scheinbar war die bearbeitende Fachkraft des Supports unfähig, meine Glyphen zu deuten.

Ich frage mich mittlerweile: Wie scheiße blöd war ich eigentlich? Geld für Shit ausgegeben. Mit mehreren Tausend Mark eine Sammlung voller Bullshit mühsam aufgekauft (90% davon bekommt man nur für maximal 5 Euro los...), die zu großen Teilen nicht einmal mehr nutzbar ist. Von Freunden wurde ich immer dafür ausgelacht, dass ich so naiv und hohl war, und tatsächlich Geld für technischen, inhaltlichen, gesicherten oder spielerischen Sondermüll der Marke „Söldner“, „HL2 (+Steam)“ oder „Quake 4“ gezahlt habe. 

Ich habe als Kunde genug erduldet, und ziehe hier konsequent den Schlussstrich: Mir kommt NICHTS mehr von Valve ins Haus. Mir kommt KEIN Spiel mehr mit Sicherungsmechanismus ins Regal und ich werde nicht einmal mit 10 Euro das finanziell unterstützen, was sich so langsam in der Branche aufbaut. Fein, dann gibt es eben Raukopierer. Aber warum soll ich als ehrlicher Idiot darunter leiden? Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich lieber die perfekt gecrackte 1:1 Retails-Iso vom Kollegen an, statt mich wie eine kleine Prinzessin aufzuführen, und meine hohen moralischen Werte der Marke „Raubkopien sind böse, die machen den Markt kaputt, Adolf Hitler hat sie im Führerbunker erfunden, die SIND BÖSE!“ zu verbreiten.

Wie gesagt: Theoretisch stimme ich zu, praktisch sage ich: Publisher, Ihr könnt mir mal so intensiv mit euren Zungen meine haarigen Achseln lecken, bis ihr den Geschmack von Kräutersalat rausschmecken könnt. Jetzt wird eine knallharte Linie gefahren. Aktivierungsdreck und andere Gängelungen (vor etwa einem Monat war ich noch der Steam-Fan Nr.1) dulde ich nicht mehr. Dank mehreren Plattformen komme ich trotzdem legal und ohne Aktivierungsgedöns an meine Titel. 

Raubkopierer lachen sich schlapp, sehen das Umgehen von Maßnahmen sogar als sportliche Herausforderung, haben bei vielen Titeln zum Launch perfekt gecrackte Kopien die sich sehr „kundenfreundlich“ ausführen lassen, und der ehrliche Kunde wird sprichwörtlich gef*ckt. Herrlich. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Einleuchtendes Argument. Aber bei reinen Onlinetiteln mit monatlichem Abonnement bekommst Du von Firmen wie Blizzard und Co. auch keine Entschädigung, nur weil Du bei einem Providerwechsel eine Zeitlang nicht spielen kannst, obwohl Du dafür bezahlst.


Wie du schon selber sagst handelt es sich bei z.b. WoW um ein reines Onlinegame. Und wenn du weißt das du für ein paar Wochen keinen Internetzugang hast, kannst du deinen Account problemlos einfrieren. Sobald du wieder I-net hast, aktivierst du wieder deinen Account. Selbst wenn du 6 Monate kein Internet hast, brauchst du nicht weiter deine Abogebühren bezahlen. Blizzard garantiert das der Account 6 Monate nicht gelöscht wird.
Soviel dazu


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

Wird ja allmählich richtig melodramatisch hier.
Ich seh das einfach praktisch von Einzelfall zu Einzelfall.
Ja, Steam hat mich am Releasetag von HL2 genervt, keine Frage, aber gelohnt hat es sich dennoch.
Und sollte ich das dringende Bedürfnis verspüren Spore, Mass effect etc zu spielen wäge ich ab.
Von knallharten Prinzipien etc halte ich in dem bereich nichts.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 08.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Raubkopierer lachen sich schlapp, sehen das Umgehen von Maßnahmen sogar als sportliche Herausforderung, haben bei vielen Titeln zum Launch perfekt gecrackte Kopien die sich sehr „kundenfreundlich“ ausführen lassen, und der ehrliche Kunde wird sprichwörtlich gef*ckt. Herrlich.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Okay, da kann ich Dir wirklich nur zustimmen.
Ich spiele seit 1987 Computerspiele. Angefangen mit eine(r)m AMIGA500, habe ich gerade zur der Zeit als kleiner Steppke viiiiel kopiert, darunter auch so Perlen wie *schluck* Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug, Maniac Mansion, und Zak McKracken. Kopieren war damals einfach "normal" und erzeugte bei niemanden Unrechtbewußtsein. Dazu kam, dass der einzige Laden, der Computerspiele verkaufte, ca. 60km von meinem Wohnort entfernt lag.

Okay, langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Mit dem Ende des AMIGA bin ich dann 1991 auf PC umgestiegen. Da man Raubkopien u.a. die Schuld am Ende des beliebten Commodore-Systems gab, hab' ich mir damals geschworen, nur noch Originale zu kaufen. Und ja, ich habe auf dem PC keine einzige Raubkopie (okay, von ner uralten geklauten Photoshopversion vielleicht mal abgesehen *hust*)., Alles brav gekauft. Und darunter auch eine ganze Menge Schrott...Hochgehypter, technische grenzwertiger Softwaresondermüll...
 

Meine Konsequenz daraus:

Meine Ansprüche an die Qualität von Software sind mittlerweile sehr, sehr hoch. Mich kann ein Spiel noch so sehr reizen, wenn es mies gemacht ist, bleibt es im Regal.
Diese Selektion geht bei mir soweit, dass ich mittlerweile bewußt Produkte bestimmter Firmen meide, die es in der Vergangenheit geschafft haben, mich häufiger massiv zu enttäuschen. JoWood gehört da (nicht erst seit Gothic 3) dazu, sowie EA zu einem großen Teil.

Ja, Mass Effect und Spore werden (LEIDER!) von EA vertrieben werden. Aber gerade Bioware und Maxis zählen zu denjenigen Firmen die mich in 10 bzw. 15 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal enttäuscht haben.
Es gibt, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, keine andere Firma, die dermaßen hochkarätige Rollenspiele produziert, wie es Bioware vermag. Genauso verhält es sich mit Maxis / Will Wright, nur das es sich dort um innovative Simulationen handelt, die eine nahezu unendliche Dauermotivation generieren.

Deshalb - und nur aus diesem Grund, drücke ich auch beide Augen zu, wenn das hässliche EA-Label auf der Packung prangt und die Firma meint, extreme Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verwenden zu müssen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Mai 2008)

LordMephisto am 08.05.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> - Laut FAQ kann ich es nur spielen wenn ich Internet habe. Kein Wort davon das es auch andere Möglichkeiten zur Aktivierung geben wird, wie hier gemutmaßt wurde. Jeder hier hat Internet, sonst wäre er nicht hier. Aber nehmen wir mal an ich installiere und aktiviere. Nach zwei Monaten muss ich aus welchem Grund auch immer meinen ISP wechseln (ob gewollt oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle). Ab Kündigung des alten Anbieters bis zur Schaltung des neuen Anbieters vergehen 2 Wochen. Dann kann ich wenn ich Pech habe 2 Wochen nicht spielen. Und das ist dann schon ein dicker Hund, wenn ich ein Spiel für das ich den vollen Preis bezahlt habe nicht spielen kann.


Wenn du etwas nicht in Anspruch nehmen kannst, liegt das aber nicht beim Anbieter, dich zu dafür zu entschädigen.
Kaufst du eine Dauerkarte für einen Fussballverein o.ä, und liegst aber 2 Monate wegen einem Unfall im Krankenhaus, dann bekommst du es auch nichts ersetzt.
So auch bei Online-Spielen: Du hast Server-Zugang für die Abo-Dauer gebucht, aber da wird kein 24 Stunden-Blizzard-Serviceteam mit Hubschraubern eingreifen, um dir den Zugang zu ermöglichen oder die entgangene Spielzeit ersetzen, wenn das Problem auf deiner Seite entstanden ist.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Mai 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.05.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du etwas nicht in Anspruch nehmen kannst, liegt das aber nicht beim Anbieter, dich zu dafür zu entschädigen.
> Kaufst du eine Dauerkarte für einen Fussballverein o.ä, und liegst aber 2 Monate wegen einem Unfall im Krankenhaus, dann bekommst du es auch nichts ersetzt.
> So auch bei Online-Spielen: Du hast Server-Zugang für die Abo-Dauer gebucht, aber da wird kein 24 Stunden-Blizzard-Serviceteam mit Hubschraubern eingreifen, um dir den Zugang zu ermöglichen oder die entgangene Spielzeit ersetzen, wenn das Problem auf deiner Seite entstanden ist.



Entschuldige bitte, aber wenn ich Besitzer einer Dauerkarte bin und putzmunter und Kerngesund vorm Stadion stehe und die Tür zu ist, dann bin doch auch nicht erfreut. Wenn ich im Krankenhaus liege kann ich nichts machen, dann brauch ich mich auch nicht beschweren. 

Und zu Online RPGs hab ich oben schon was geschrieben. Ich kann vorher bei Blizzard meinen Account kündigen und 6 Monate später ein neues Abo abschließen und meinen alten Char weiter nutzen.
Und das ich bei einem Online RPG einen Internetzugang brauche ist logisch. Wir sprechen hier aber von einem reinen Singleplayer RPG.


----------



## Aithir (8. Mai 2008)

Naja, die Onlineaktivierung macht ja nicht nur das Weiterverkaufen schlecht möglich, die Limitierung auf 3 Aktivierungen senkt massiv den Nutzungszeitraum.
Daß man Spiele länger als zwei, drei PC-Generationen nutzen kann, ist so nicht mehr möglich, einmal auf dem aktuellen, einmal auf den nächsten und einmal auf dem aufgerüsteten oder den Laptop und zack sind die Aktivierungen weg. 
Hätte es das früher schon gegeben, würde mein Exemplar von Baldurs Gate oder Fallout schon seit Jahren den Müll zieren. 
EA nutzt den Kampf gegen Piraterie, um den ehrlichen Käufer zu gängeln und wohl nebenbei den PC als Spieleplattform zu zerstören, sollten die PC-Spieler nicht mitspielen und sich einer permanenten Überwachung unterwerfen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

Aithir am 08.05.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Onlineaktivierung macht ja nicht nur das Weiterverkaufen schlecht möglich, die Limitierung auf 3 Aktivierungen senkt massiv den Nutzungszeitraum.
> Daß man Spiele länger als zwei, drei PC-Generationen nutzen kann, ist so nicht mehr möglich, einmal auf dem aktuellen, einmal auf den nächsten und einmal auf dem aufgerüsteten oder den Laptop und zack sind die Aktivierungen weg.
> Hätte es das früher schon gegeben, würde mein Exemplar von Baldurs Gate oder Fallout schon seit Jahren den Müll zieren.
> EA nutzt den Kampf gegen Piraterie, um den ehrlichen Käufer zu gängeln und wohl nebenbei den PC als Spieleplattform zu zerstören, sollten die PC-Spieler nicht mitspielen und sich einer permanenten Überwachung unterwerfen.



 

Du kannst Dir doch jederzeit Dein "Aktivierungskonto" vom Support reaktivieren lassen. Klar ist das mit Aufwand verbunden, aber so schwer ist es doch nicht, dort anzurufen? 
Ich meine, wer behauptet, dass sei ihm zuviel Aufwand: Akzeptiert!
Aber zu jammern, ein Spiel würde unbrauchbar werden, weil die Aktivierungen bei "0" stehen, ist doch Käse...  

Davon abgesehen wurde von Bioware mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass der Kopierschutz nachträglich per Patch entfernt wird, sollten die Aktivierungsserver deaktiviert werden und/oder der Support dafür eingestellt werden...so what?


----------



## Goddess (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen wurde von Bioware mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass der Kopierschutz nachträglich per Patch entfernt wird, sollten die Aktivierungsserver deaktiviert werden und/oder der Support dafür eingestellt werden...so what?


Und ein Tech-Admin im Bioware Forum hat geschrieben, es ist effektiver alte Server laufen zu lassen, als sie abzuschalten. Es kostet die Firma dadurch ja nicht mehr Geld, wenn die Server weiter laufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

Goddess am 08.05.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, oder so - als User hat man also keinen Grund, zu befürchten, dass die Software irgend einmal nicht mehr lauffähig sein wird - neue Hardware, neues OS mal außen vor...


----------



## Andy77 (8. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 08.05.2008 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du damit allen Ernstes damit behaupten, die stellen mit Bsicht solch komplizierte Verfahren her, damit die Sicherheitslobby mehr Geld verdient



Warum glaubst Du gibt es in Amerika keine Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes? Warum werden Alkohol und Zigaretten nicht als Drogen deklariert? Warum fahren Autos immer noch mit normalem Benzin/Super? Warum gibt es dort keine Veränderung? Die Größenordnung ist vielleicht eine andere, aber es läuft im Prinzip auf das selbe hinaus. Es sind (auch) wirtschaftliche Faktoren, die dahinter stehen. 
Es hat (ich meine es wäre in diesem Thread gewesen) jemand geschrieben, dass die Aktionäre und Geldgeber teilweise auf eine Sicherheitssoftware bestehen, weil sie so ihr Geld als besser/sicherer angelegt erachten. Also ein weiterer wirtschaftlicher Faktor.
Ob die Verfahren wirklich so kompliziert sind, eine Sicherheitssoftware in ein Spiel zu implementieren, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. Dafür habe ich um Massen zu wenig Kenntnis davon. Wenn es jedoch zu aufwendig/teuer wäre, würden sie es nicht machen.



> Das ist nicht nur paranoid sondern auch unlogisch. Es gibt sicherlich eine Lobby für Sicherheitslösungen in der Softwarebranche, jedoch ist diese im Vergleich zu den "Großen" eine Minderheitsfaktor, welcher kein wirklichen Einfluss auf Entscheidungen in dieser Größenordnung hat.
> Wenn du behauptest das solche Systeme missbraucht werden, für Marktwirtschaftliche Analysen z.B., dann lege doch mal bitte ein paar Fakten, Beweise oder andere Hinweise auf den Tisch, die deine These stützen, denn ansosnten brauch ich Dich nicht als paranoid, was ich nie machen würde  ,  darstellen, denn dadurch tust du es ja praktischselbst.



Was ist daran unlogisch? Das muss doch nicht für marktwirtschaftliche Analysen missbraucht werden. Es reicht doch, wenn Bioware bzw. EA die Daten hat. Die brauchen dann z. B. keine Marktanalyse mehr durchzuführen (oder durchführen zu lassen), um an Kundendaten zu gelangen.



> Ich glaube nicht das der einfachere Weg ist Solch eine, sehr wohl, komplizierte Sicherheitsarchitektur, mit der ganzen notändigen Infrastruktur, in seine Software zu implementieren.



Wie oben schon geschrieben, habe ich keine Ahnung, ob es aufwendig ist, eine Sicherheitssoftware in das Spiel zu bauen. Ich kann es mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.



> 1.) Du kannst von einem Privatunternehmen nicht verlangen, sich um die soziologischen Gründe für Raubkopieren und deren Ursachen zu kümmern
> 2.) Woher weißt du denn, das diese Abfrage in der Form so einfach und schnell ausgehebelt wird, bist du ein Insider? Denkst du nicht die Entwickler sind sich dessen bewusst und haben entsprechende Maßnahmen vorgenommen?



Zu 1.) Sie müssen sich auch nicht den Kopf zermatern, um die Ursachen zu ergründen, sondern optimale Lösungen dafür zu präsentieren. Womit ich mehr oder weniger zu zweitens komme: Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Szene und kenne auch keinen der Ahnung hat. Aber das brauche ich auch nicht. Mit ein bisschen logischen Denken komme ich zu der Vermutung, dass es die einfachste Lösung ist, dass Problem, sprich die regelmäßige Kontrolle,  zu umgehen. Wie würdest Du als Cracker versuchen, das Sicherheitssystem zu überlisten?
Also gesetz dem Fall es wäre so, was bringt dann bitte eine Keyabfrage alle 10 Tage?



> Natürlich klingt das eher suboptimal und es wäre besser wenn man es vor dem Kauf machen könnte. Aber so ist das nun einmal schon seid Ewigkeiten und wenn Dir das nicht zusagt, kannst du das Spiel auch wieder zurückgeben.



Das klingt nicht nur suboptimal, dass ist es! Ich tu mir doch nicht den Aufwand an, ein Spiel meiner Wahl zu kaufen, mir die (evtl, wenn es sich durchsetzt, dies bei jedem Spiel zu tun) Bedingungen durchzulesen um dann zu entscheiden, ob ich einverstanden bin oder eben nicht. Ich möchte das Spiel installieren, anmelden, freischalten oder was auch immer und loszocken. Beim Autokauf möchte ich auch nicht, dass alle 10 Tage überprüft wird, ob ich irgendwas geändert habe, noch den richtigen Schlüssel benutze etc.

[qoute]Sich deswegen vom Internet abzukoppeln macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Dafür ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht zu wichtig. Aber ich lasse keinen wissentlich auf meinem PC herumstöbern. Punkt!
[/quote]





> Dann empfehle ich dir dringenst all deine Antivirprogramme, mit Autoaktualisierung, dein Betriebssystem, Battlefield oder eben fast alles heutzutage, was Internet unterstütz oder vorraussetzt von deinem System zu entfernen. Denn laut deiner Logik willst du das ja schliesslich auch in dem beschriebenen Problem.



Wie oben schon steht, das Internet ist in vielerlei Hinsicht unersetzbar geworden. Deswegen klemme ich mich sicher nicht ab. Aber wie auch oben schon steht, ich öffne dem Ganzen nicht noch Tür und Tor. 
Wo ich eine Wahl habe, entscheide ich mich für meine persönliche Freiheit. Auf ein spezielles Vergnügen kann ich dann verzichten. Ist ja schließlich nicht die einzige Möglichkeit sich zu Vergnügen und auch nicht das einzige Spiel auf dem Markt. 



> Du vergisst das in foren in der Regel immer nur die Leute sich negativ äußern, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die bei den alles läuft werden das in der Regel nicht niederschreiben. Von daher keine falschen Rückschlüsse ziehen
> 
> Das halte ich für eine Gerücht, dass Hersteller und Publisher freiwillig auf Mehreinnahmen durch die Erschliessung eines Marktsegmentes verzichten^^
> Ich verstehe ja was du meinst, mit deinen persönlichen Rechten etc.
> ...



Ich für mal das Beispiel Gothic 3 auf (nein, nicht wegen der Spielqualität). Da sich die Community so lautstark wegen Starforce aufgeregt hatte, wurde es doch nicht als Sicherheitssoftware benutzt.
Um das auf Dein Kommentar zu beziehen: Die Hersteller und Publisher gehen ja davon aus, das sie durch die Sicherheitssoftware mehr Einheiten verkaufen. Sonst würden sie es nicht machen, da hast Du recht. Nur ob das im Endeffekt zutrifft, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Und es schreiben nicht nur Leute ihren Unmut nieder, die Probleme damit hatten. Und wenn doch, dass sind es doch ganz schön viele, die ein Problem damit haben/hatten. Und zähl mal die verschiedenen Foren zusammen. Das sind in der Masse nicht wenige. 
Mit den persönlichen Rechten meine ich nicht einmal eine in irgendeine weise limitierende Installationsanzahl. Ich meine damit, dass ich 
a) auf das Recht einer freien Nutzung für das erworbene Produkt verzichte. Wenn ich also etwas kaufe, kann ich im legalen Rahmen damit machen, was ich will. Das wird beschränkt.
b) Hab ich das recht auf Privatsphäre. Dieses wird durch eine regelmäßige Kontrolle ausser Kraft gesetzt. Es hat denen zu reichen, dass ich das Produkt einmalig aktiviert habe.

Darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht, wie eine regelmäßige Keyüberprüfung die Sicherheit verbessert/garantiert.


----------



## Aithir (8. Mai 2008)

Nein, nach 3 Aktivierung auf verschiedenen Rechnern ist die Nutzung von Mass Effect vorbei, von etwas anderem ist bislang nicht die Rede und wird wohl auch nicht die Rede sein.Alles andere sind Gerüchte und Spekulationen. Der offizielle 
FAQ im Biowareforum bestätigen das ("Deine ersten 3 Aktivierugnen werden gehen, aber jede weitere Aktivierung nicht."), von einer Freischaltung für weitere 
Aktivierungen ist bislang weder etwas bekannt, noch wird darüber gesprochen .  

Bei Bioshock waren die Versprechungen um ein Ende der Aktivierung, einige Zeit nach Release per Patch auch groß, geändert hat sich aber nichts. Es ist stark zu bezweifeln, daß die Zahl der Aktivierungen erhöht wird.


----------



## Ragnos (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel schon lange vorbestellt bei Amazon. Ich denke, jetzt werde ich diese Vorbestellung wohl annullieren. Das ist ja wirklich ein dicker Hund, wie die ehrlichen Käufer von Singleplayer-Spielen heutzutage gegängelt werden. Wenn ich ein Spiel erwerbe (das ich dann mit dem nächsten Computer wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mehr spielen kann), will ich das so häufig benutzen können, wie ich will, und  da sollte man nicht alle paar Tage neu bestätigen müssen, dass man es gekauft hat. Die Computerspiel-Szene scheint wirklich in einer echten (Dauer-)Krise zu sein. Alles wird immer schlechter. Dabei habe ich mich zum ersten Mal seit längerer Zeit auf ein neues Spiel gefreut. Mass Effect dürfte ja wirklich ein tolles Spiel sein. Aber auf diese Art: Nein danke!


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

Ich werde, wie bereits gesagt, mir sicher nicht eine Perle wie "Mass Effect" durch die Lappen gehen lassen, nur weil ein Teil der Community einen Kreuzzug gegen einen möglicherweise ominösen Kopierschutz, der für manche anscheinend den ersten Schritt zur Weltherrschaft durch die Illuminaten bedeutet, führt.   

Wenn das Ding tatsächlich so unauffällig, wie es Bioware beteuert, im Hintergrund seinen Dienst versieht, und noch dazu keine übermäßigen Systemressourcen verbraucht, kann ich, wie auch schon gesagt, gut damit leben.

Die Leute, die sich heute echauffieren, hätten mal vor knapp 20 Jahren die typischen Kopierschutzabfragen ansehen sollen; damals war es üblich,das mitten im Spiel urplötzlich eine Abfrage erschien: Was steht im Handbuch auf Seite 64, Zeile 9, Wort 5 ?
Lustige Chiffrebüchlein inklusive Decodierer waren auch keine Seltenheit (damit sollte das fotokopieren verhindert werden). Und klassisch waren auch die "Drehscheiben", wie sie z.B. bei Monkey Island zum Einsatz kamen...ein zufälliger Piratenkopf wurde generiert, und man musste, nachdem man auf der Scheibe den gleichen Kopf "erdreht" hatte, den so entstandenen Code (tauchte dann in einem kleinen Fensterchen auf der Scheibe auf) eingeben...

...und damals hat sich darüber keine alte Sau aufgeregt, im Gegenteil, ich fand' das sogar extrem witzig, und hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man  wieder auf solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zurückgreifen würde.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (8. Mai 2008)

Boesor am 08.05.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich sind die Probleme des Herstellers nicht deine, zumindest nicht jetzt.
> Wenn der Herrsteller aber Pleite macht und dir ein gutes Produkt entgeht, dann könnte es auch dein Problem sein.


Spiele sind Luxusgüter. Ich besitze viele davon und es macht mir Spaß zu spielen, aber ich vermisse nichts wenn sie weg sind/wären.


----------



## cryer (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 08.05.2008 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMM und was, wenn mein Internet Service Provider mal wieder sein Netz aufbohrt und ich darum eben genau diese I-Net Verbindung nicht habe? Anstatt mit den Augen zu rollen, hättest du vielleicht einfach genauer hinsehen sollen.,.. Und ja, ich bin ab und an vom Netz weg, wenn nämlich an selbigem gearbeitet wurde... kommt hin und wieder vor... Es geht also um die Tatsache, dass ich eine Original CD erwerbe und danach alle 10 Tage zwingend mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss...  Ich hab kein Prob mit einer einmaligen Aktivierung, selbst eine maximale Installations-Grenze seh ich als akzeptabel an, aber eine sich immer wieder wiederholende Aktivierung über das Internet...? Als ehrliche Käufer wird man damit alle 10 Tage zum potentiellen Raubkopierer degradiert... die Raubkopierer haben nach 10 Tagen vermutlich den ersten funktionierenden Crack laufen, mit dem eine Inet-Verbindung vorgespielt und das Programm legitimiert wird...

Edit meinte, das Kaufpreis Argument passt nicht zur Internet-Verbindungs-Diskussion.

Edit 2 Und gegen schöne Verschiebe-Drehscheiben, die bei der Erstellung des Keys einfach kultig wirken, hätte ich auch nichts...


----------



## Boesor (8. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.05.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.05.2008 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann sollte dich diese ganze Diskussion eigentlich auch nicht berühren, denn wer leicht und locker verzichten kann, der kann auch nicht von Herstellern genervt werden.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Dir doch jederzeit Dein "Aktivierungskonto" vom Support reaktivieren lassen. Klar ist das mit Aufwand verbunden, aber so schwer ist es doch nicht, dort anzurufen?
> Ich meine, wer behauptet, dass sei ihm zuviel Aufwand: Akzeptiert!


Wenn jemand nur ein Spiel dieser Sorte hat, ist es mit Sicherheit kein Problem.

Was mich am meisten wurmt: Leute wie ich, die grosse Mengen Geld in Soft- und Hardware stecken und sich viele Spiele kaufen und die in regelmässigen Abständen spielen (Hi @ DX, BG, PST) werden die gearschten sein. Denn die dürfen sich Telefonnummern/Emailadressen/Forennicks notieren, für ihre unzähligen Spiele, schön mitabheften. Kommt ein Patch zum Aufheben raus, kann ich den wohl gleich auf die große "Patchfestplatte" schaufeln. Und das alles, um bezahlte Originalspiele nach ner gewissen Zeit nochmal zu zocken?
Da hat wohl jemand im Management seine Medikamente nicht genommen.

Edit:


			
				Boesor am 08.05.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte dich diese ganze Diskussion eigentlich auch nicht berühren, denn wer leicht und locker verzichten kann, der kann auch nicht von Herstellern genervt werden.


Das läuft bei mir anders: Ich hab ne gewisse Toleranzschwelle, ist die überschritten, zieh ich nen Schlussstrich.
Ich habe seit 2001 keinerlei Musik mehr bezogen. (nicht gekauft, keine als Geschenk angenommen, nichts gesaugt). Ich versuche zuerst konstruktiv zu sein. Hilft das nichts, ziehe ich mich zurück - warum über Sachen aufregen die man eh nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

cryer am 08.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> HMM und was, wenn mein Internet Service Provider mal wieder sein Netz aufbohrt und ich darum eben genau diese I-Net Verbindung nicht habe? Anstatt mit den Augen zu rollen, hättest du vielleicht einfach genauer hinsehen sollen.,.. Und ja, ich bin ab und an vom Netz weg, wenn nämlich an selbigem gearbeitet wurde... kommt hin und wieder vor... Es geht also um die Tatsache, dass ich eine Original CD erwerbe und danach alle 10 Tage zwingend mit dem Internet verbunden sein muss...  Ich hab kein Prob mit einer einmaligen Aktivierung, selbst eine maximale Installations-Grenze seh ich als akzeptabel an, aber eine sich immer wieder wiederholende Aktivierung über das Internet...? Als ehrliche Käufer wird man damit alle 10 Tage zum potentiellen Raubkopierer degradiert... die Raubkopierer haben nach 10 Tagen vermutlich den ersten funktionierenden Crack laufen, mit dem eine Inet-Verbindung vorgespielt und das Programm legitimiert wird...
> 
> Edit meinte, das Kaufpreis Argument passt nicht zur Internet-Verbindungs-Diskussion.



Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich im offiziellen Forum gelesen habe; ich bin natürlich kein Mitarbeiter von Bioware, oder EA (gottlob...)

Diese Überprüfung hat lt. Mitarbeiteraussage KEIN knappes "Eintags"fenster, sondern es wird durch die Software bereits nach einigen Tagen versucht, den Key wieder zu evaluieren. Ich hab's so verstanden, das, wenn nach 10 Tagen (nennen wir es 10 Versuche), die Software es nicht geschafft hat, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden und eine Überprüfung durchzuführen, dann wird Mass Effect deaktiviert.
Außerdem wird diese Abfrage wohl *nur* gestartet, wenn man die Exe-Datei ausführt. Das heißt, sollte man also wirklich einmal 10+ offline sein, darf man nach dem 10. Tag einfach nicht mehr sein Mass Effect starten, wenn man nicht will, dass das Spiel deaktiviert wird und man gezwungen ist, den Support zu kontaktieren. Ist man dagegen mit dem Netz verbunden, ist es (wieder habe ich es so verstanden) auch problemlos möglich, Mass Effect nach mehreren Wochen, Monaten, etc. erneut zu starten.

Um's nochmal endgültig auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Die mehr oder weniger subtile Panikmache, die diverse Seiten im Moment diesbezüglich verbreiten, scheint mir angesichts der umfassenden Antworten der Bioware-Mitarbeiter mehr als übertrieben und irreführend.

Ich denke, niemand, dem das Spiel zusagt, sollte sich durch so etwas ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.


----------



## cryer (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 08.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eben gerade weil ich nicht Tage zählen und aufpassen müssen möchte, wieviele Tage die letzte Aktivierung zurück liegt, wenn das Inet mal wieder nicht geht... finde ich eine Dauer-Aktivierungs-Notwendigkeit völlig inakzeptabel. Ich hoffe nunmal, dass sich ein solcher Kopierschutz nicht durchsetzt... 
Gekauft und einmal aktiviert sollte meines Erachtens ausreichen... 
Da ich ein Spiel meistens nur einmal installiere, habe ich mit Begrenzungen der Installations-Anzahl im Normalfall keinerlei Probleme... 

Wobei ich mich gerade frage, wieso ich hier so aktiv poste, immerhin reizen mich derzeit weder ME noch Spore ^^

Edit hat mich gezwungen deinen Post oben drüber nochmal zu lesen und meinen anzupassen ^^


----------



## Goddess (8. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 08.05.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Überprüfung hat lt. Mitarbeiteraussage KEIN knappes "Eintags"fenster, sondern es wird durch die Software bereits nach einigen Tagen versucht, den Key wieder zu evaluieren. Ich hab's so verstanden, das, wenn nach 10 Tagen (nennen wir es 10 Versuche), die Software es nicht geschafft hat, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden und eine Überprüfung durchzuführen, dann wird Mass Effect deaktiviert.
> Außerdem wird diese Abfrage wohl *nur* gestartet, wenn man die Exe-Datei ausführt. Das heißt, sollte man also wirklich einmal 10+ offline sein, darf man nach dem 10. Tag einfach nicht mehr sein Mass Effect starten, *wenn man nicht will, dass das Spiel deaktiviert wird und man gezwungen ist, den Support zu kontaktieren.* Ist man dagegen mit dem Netz verbunden, ist es (wieder habe ich es so verstanden) auch problemlos möglich, Mass Effect nach mehreren Wochen, Monaten, etc. erneut zu starten.


Es sieht eher wie folgt aus: 

Das Spiel wird installiert, und versucht nach 5 Tagen das erste mal sich zu aktivieren. Wenn nach 5 Tagen keine Aktivierung erfolgt, dann folgen weitere 5 Tage in denen das Spiel aktiviert werden muss. Wenn nach den 10 Tagen eine Aktivierung erfolglos bleibt, wird das Spiel gesperrt, und müsste durch den Support freigeschalten werden. Wenn das Spiel innerhalb der Zeitperiode von 10 Tagen erfolgreich aktiviert worden ist, dann wird der Counter wieder auf 0 gesetzt, und verlangt erst nach 10 Tagen, jeweils alle 10 Tage, wieder nach einer Überprüfung. Sollte diese nicht erfolgen dann ist das Spiel erst einmal gesperrt. 

Nach den neuen FAQ sieht es so aus, als würde das Spiel nur so lange gesperrt bleiben, solange die 10 Tages-Frist abgelaufen ist, danach aber problemlos erneut über das Internet aktiviert werden könnte. _Nach dem alten FAQ klang das alles noch ganz anders._ 

Im übrigen lieferst du selbst  auch, wenn auch von mir ein wenig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen einen guten Grund, der unter anderem für mich, ebenfalls gegen einen Kauf spricht: Zwang. 


> Um's nochmal endgültig auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Die mehr oder weniger subtile Panikmache, die diverse Seiten im Moment diesbezüglich verbreiten, scheint mir angesichts der umfassenden Antworten der Bioware-Mitarbeiter mehr als übertrieben und irreführend.


Ich frage dich ernsthaft, wo witterst du Panikmache? Bisher habe ich alle Diskussionen zum Thema gelesen die im Bioware Forum gestartet wurden. Das einzige was ich da heraus lesen konnte war, das viele Käufer schlicht nein zu diesem Kopierschutz sagen. Niemand behauptet die Welt ginge deshalb unter, niemand schreibt das der PC in Flammen aufginge nur weil diese Massnahme benutzt wird. Bisher war es grossteils eine sehr sachliche Diskussion, auch hier im Forum wie ich finde, in der viele Spieler ihre Ansichten geschildert. und ihren Unwillen erklärt haben. 


> Ich denke, niemand, dem das Spiel zusagt, sollte sich durch so etwas ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.


Damit hast du absolut recht, niemand sollte sich von so einer Diskussion abschrecken lassen, wie sie derzeit im halben Web geführt wird. Wer, wie du, keine Probleme damit hat, sollte auch Spass an den Spielen haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2008)

Goddess am 08.05.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher war es grossteils eine sehr sachliche Diskussion, auch hier im Forum wie ich finde, in der viele Spieler ihre Ansichten geschildert. und ihren Unwillen erklärt haben.
> 
> Damit hast du absolut recht, niemand sollte sich von so einer Diskussion abschrecken lassen, wie sie derzeit im halben Web geführt wird. Wer, wie du, keine Probleme damit hat, sollte auch Spass an den Spielen haben.



Stimme ich Dir soweit zu, und natürlich möchte ich niemanden meine Meinung aufzwingen, aber ich habe doch den starken Eindruck, dass einige hier (und damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht Dich) stark verunsichert sind und Probleme in dem Kopierschutz sehen, die *so* gar nicht vorhanden sind, so wie beispielsweise anscheinend von einigen angenommen wird, das Aktivierung = Installation, was natürlich nicht zutrifft. Oder das man manuell alle 10 Tage eine erneute Aktivierung durchführen muss, etc.

Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch völlig legitim, wenn man ein Spiel ablehnt, weil einem die Bedingungen, die einem der Hersteller zumutet, als inakzeptabel erscheinen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Mai 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 08.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> vor etwa einem Monat war ich noch der Steam-Fan Nr.1


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Da weiss ich einen, dem wirst du diesen Rang ganz bestimmt nicht streitig machen.  

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2008)

eX2tremiousU am 08.05.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [.....]
> 
> Raubkopierer lachen sich schlapp, sehen das Umgehen von Maßnahmen sogar als sportliche Herausforderung, haben bei vielen Titeln zum Launch perfekt gecrackte Kopien die sich sehr „kundenfreundlich“ ausführen lassen, und der ehrliche Kunde wird sprichwörtlich gef*ckt. Herrlich.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Ich wollte eigentlich auch einen langen Kommentar dazu verfassen, aber dann sah ich deinen Beitrag eX2 und ich kann dir nur 1000%ig zustimmen. Ich spiele auch schon so lange, kaufe immer brav schön meine Spiele und langsam frage ich mich auch: "Für was eigentlich?" Dafür das man dieser Branche tausende von Mark (jetzt Euro) in den Hals geworfen hat, bekommt man nicht mal irgendeine Wertschätzung. Nein, als Dank bekommt man einen kräftigen tritt in den Hintern und wird wie ein Schwerverbrecher behandelt. Es gibt immer wieder Leute die zu mir sagen "Warum wirfst Du denen eigentlich immer (noch) Geld in den Rachen, wenn sie dich so behandeln?" Langsam muss ich ehrlich sagen, sie haben damit sogar recht. Und was sollen diese ganzen Maßnahmen eigentlich bringen? Glauben die denn wirklich, dass dadurch auch nur ein Raubkopierer ein Spiel kauft? Genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein, er wird in seinem handeln doch immer weiter bestätigt. Er kann weiter problemlos und ohne jegliche Mühen seine Spiele zocken, während wir ehrlichen Käufer uns mit irgendwelchen Aktivierungsmist und Onlineplattformen rumplagen müssen. Wer ist da also der Dumme?
Solange es der Raubkopierer einfacher hat seine Spiele zu zocken und zu handhaben und der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert wird, wird sich an dieser Situation null ändern. Im Gegenteil, man wird immer mehr und mehr Leute, und auch irgendwann den ehrlichsten Käufer, in die Warez-Ecke treiben. Echt toll, liebe Spielebranche, wie ihr euch euer eigenes Grab schaufelt. Oder sollte man lieber sagen: "Jeder bekommt das, dass er verdient?"


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2008)

Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 06:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und was sollen diese ganzen Maßnahmen eigentlich bringen? Glauben die denn wirklich, dass dadurch auch nur ein Raubkopierer ein Spiel kauft? Genau das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein, er wird in seinem handeln doch immer weiter bestätigt. Er kann weiter problemlos und ohne jegliche Mühen seine Spiele zocken, während wir ehrlichen Käufer uns mit irgendwelchen Aktivierungsmist und Onlineplattformen rumplagen müssen. Wer ist da also der Dumme?
> Solange es der Raubkopierer einfacher hat seine Spiele zu zocken und zu handhaben und der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert wird, wird sich an dieser Situation null ändern. Im Gegenteil, man wird immer mehr und mehr Leute, und auch irgendwann den ehrlichsten Käufer, in die Warez-Ecke treiben. Echt toll, liebe Spielebranche, wie ihr euch euer eigenes Grab schaufelt. Oder sollte man lieber sagen: "Jeder bekommt das, dass er verdient?"


QFT.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> .....



So Andy, hier mal ein Link, der sicherlich einige Diskussionspunkte entschärfen wird 

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:WSS5x4PldpEJ:www.masseffect-game.de/content/view/559+mass+effect+pc+faq&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=de

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 08.05.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.05.2008 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, dass sagst du jetzt, wo du noch welche hast 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

cryer am 08.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> HMM und was, wenn mein Internet Service Provider mal wieder sein Netz aufbohrt und ich darum eben genau diese I-Net Verbindung nicht habe?



Lesen bildet und wer sich die FAQ zum Securomschutz bei Mass Effect durchgelesen hätte, würde nicht so eine Frage stellen   

MfG


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Frapl am 07.05.2008 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dennoch wird es nicht lange dauern bis es Programme gibt, die diesen Schutz aushebeln werden. Daher ist es leider mal wieder nur eine Gängelung des ehrlichen Käufers.



Genau so sieht es leider aus. Die Leute die sich in der Cracker Szene ein klein wenig auskennen werden kurz nachdem das Spiel draussen ist einen kleinen Crack installieren können der den Schutz umgehen wird.

Jeder Kopierschutz kann gecrackt werden und im Endeffekt ist jeder Kopierschutz nur ein Ärgernis für den ehrlichen Käufer.


----------



## crackajack (9. Mai 2008)

Internetpflicht für SP-Spiele finde ich mal sowieso doof. Das ist/war bei HL2 unnötig, und wird bei allen anderen Spielen auch so sein.
Wenn man es wenigstens spätestens nach einem Jahr entfernen würde.... vor was soll der Steamzwang bei HL2 nämlich noch schützen? Außer das einige internetlose Kunden sich über einen Freund eine lauffähige Version besorgt haben....

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber gegen irgendwelche Kopierschutzmechanismen ja nichts, solange sie mich in Ruhe lassen und das Spiel dadurch nicht noch ein paar weitere Bugs erhält....


Bei Spore und Mass Effect ist aber sowieso kein/ kaum Interesse vorhanden, von daher bin ich beim Boykott-club einfach mal so mit dabei.


----------



## ferrari2k (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ein paar Punkte, die hier schon diskutiert wurden, sind da doch drin, die wirklich nicht zu akzeptieren sind:

F: Was passiert, wenn ich MEPC mit Internetverbindung installiere und aktiviere, dann aber nach 10 Tagen keine Internetverbindung habe? Kann ich MEPC immer noch spielen?

A: Nein. [...]

F: Was passiert, wenn ich die 3 Aktivierungen überschreite?

A: Deine ersten 3 Aktivierugnen werden gehen, *aber jede weitere Aktivierung nicht.*

Das kanns doch wohl nicht sein..


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2008)

ferrari2k am 09.05.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> A: Deine ersten 3 Aktivierugnen werden gehen, *aber jede weitere Aktivierung nicht.*




hier geht es um die installation auf mehreren pcs.
du kannst mass effect auf 3 verschiedenen pcs freischalten.

allerdings wärs interessant zu wissen, ob getätigte aktivierungen (auf dem 2. oder 3. rechner) wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können/ dürfen und wie es mit einem weiterverkauf aussieht. 

warum man aber hier ebenfalls wieder von "aktivierung" spricht und kein anderes wort wählt (oder es an dieser stelle zumindest erklärt), ist mir schleierhaft.
da muss es doch zu missverständnissen kommen.


----------



## HanFred (9. Mai 2008)

ferrari2k am 09.05.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.05.2008 09:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nach zehn tagen kannst du natürlich auch noch spielen, es ist einfach vorher eine erneute aktivierung fällig.
die drei aktivierungen gelten für drei verschiedene computer, nicht für die wiederholten aktivierungen auf derselben maschine. welche hardwarewechsel als neuer computer interpretiert werden, kann uns allerdings niemand so genau sagen.


----------



## cryer (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 08.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso unterstellt jeder sofort, dass man etwas nicht gelesen hat?
Und mit Verlaub, ich muss nicht jede Seite aufrufen um mich zu informieren, ich lese hier News und poste hier im Forum. 
Trotzdem habe ich mir nun die Mühe gemacht und den FAQ angeschaut und...hui...wenn ich kein Internet habe bin ich gearscht! 

Warum muss MEPC alle 10 Tage neu aktiviert werden?

A: MEPC muss *alle 10 Tage neu aktiviert werden *um sicher zu stellen, dass der CD-Key echt ist. Das dient dazu, um Piraterie zu reduzieren und echte CD-Keys zu schützen.

F: Was passiert, wenn ich MEPC spielen will, aber keine Internet-Verbindung habe?

A: Du kannst MEPC nicht ohne Internetverbindung spielen. *MEPC muss zu Beginn aktiviert werden und danach alle 10 Tage.*
F: Was passiert, wenn ich MEPC mit Internetverbindung installiere und aktiviere, dann aber nach 10 Tagen keine Internetverbindung habe? Kann ich MEPC immer noch spielen?

A: *Nein. Nach 10 Tagen muss das System eine neue Aktivierung durchführen. Wenn du keine Internetverbindung hast wirst du so lange nicht spielen können, bis du wieder eine Verbindung ins Internet hast und eine erneute Aktivierung stattfinden kann.*

Womit meine Kritik bestehen bleibt. Eine einmalige Aktivierung finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Aber alle 10 Tage zwingend neu aktivieren zu müssen und dafür Internet zu benötigen ist eine Gängelung des Käufers eines Produkts.

Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab: Raubkopierer haben nach 10 Tagen sicherlich einen Weg gefunden, das System auszuhebeln. Womit der ehrliche Kunde, mal wieder, bestraft wird. 

Und bitte, erspart mir Kommentare wie: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil uswusw... denn bisher sehe ich nicht, dass mir die neuen Informationen eine Verbesserung des angedrohten Kopierschutzes gebracht haben.

Juhu:
F: Was passiert, wenn mein CD-Key - aus welchem Grund auch immer - gebannt wurde oder nicht funktioniert?

A: Du würdest den EA-Support kontakten und sie werden mit dir versuchen, es wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.

Klar, ich ruf dann eine, vermutlich kostenpflichtige Support Hotline an, damit die Damen und Herren mir erklären, wie ich das Spiel wieder zum Laufen bringe, nur weil mein CD Key zufällig nicht mehr korrekt ist... 

Und dafür bezahle ich den Kaufpreis? Na, danke EA...

Wer so einen Kopierschutz gut findet, der hat sicher kein Problem damit, mit seinem neuen Auto alle 10 Tage in der Werkstatt vorbeizufahren, um für die kommende Woche erneut eine Freischaltung zum Weiterfahren zu bekommen. Hach, da hätte man ja Arbeit mit, der Kopierschutz läuft ja im Hintergrund..OK, die Werkstatt schickt kleine grüne Männchen, welche das Auto reaktivieren...wer also Urlaub plant, der sollte vielleicht innerhalb der 10 Tage zurückkommen, denn die kleinen grünen Männchen kommen nur zum angegebenen Erstwohnsitz...


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 08.05.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon gelesen, nur weiß ich immer noch nicht, was die 10-tägige Überprüfung bringen soll. Das ein Key echt ist, sollte nach der ersten Überprüfung schon klar sein. Was ändert sich denn an dem Key? 
Das einzig vorstellbare ist, dass in den Intervallen dazwischen falsche Keys herausgefiltert werden. Aber mal ernsthaft: Wer illegal spielt, wird das Spiel nicht ewig auf der Platte lassen, oder? Und selbst wenn eine Keyüberwachung in den ersten 2-4 Wochen etwas bringt/Sinn macht, was ist nach 3Monaten? Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass es denen nach 3 Monaten noch (primär) wichtig ist, ob der benutzte Key echt ist oder nicht.

Ich stelle mir gerade bildlich vor, wie jemand vor dem Monitor sitzt und zuschaut, wie ein Programm die Keys ausliest. Nur um darauf zu warten, dass es auf dem Monitor anfängt zu blinken.Wäre sicher ein perfekter Job für Homer Simpson.  (Achtung: Ironie! Nur für diejenigen welchen, die es in den falschen Hals bekommen könnten)

Man kann mir erzählen was man will, diese Art der Überprüfung hat primär nichts mit/gegen Raupkopiererei zu tun.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 09.05.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst wenn eine Keyüberwachung in den ersten 2-4 Wochen etwas bringt/Sinn macht, was ist nach 3Monaten? Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass es denen nach 3 Monaten noch (primär) wichtig ist, ob der benutzte Key echt ist oder nicht.



Und warum denkst Du dann nicht, dass sie nach einigen Monaten, wenn die Verkäufe zufriedenstellend gelaufen sind, diese Abfrage nicht ohne großes Aufhebens wieder entfernen? 

Ich persönlich denke, dass es letztlich so gehandhabt werden wird - auch wenn Bioware/EA das jetzt natürlich noch nicht zugeben. Stattdessen wird irgendwann ein Patch veröffentlicht, in dem ganz beiläufig die Abfrage deaktiviert wird - und gut...


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 09.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum denkst Du dann nicht, dass sie nach einigen Monaten, wenn die Verkäufe zufriedenstellend gelaufen sind, diese Abfrage nicht ohne großes Aufhebens wieder entfernen?
> 
> Ich persönlich denke, dass es letztlich so gehandhabt werden wird - auch wenn Bioware/EA das jetzt natürlich noch nicht zugeben. Stattdessen wird irgendwann ein Patch veröffentlicht, in dem ganz beiläufig die Abfrage deaktiviert wird - und gut...



Dein Wort in deren Gehörgänge. Wir werden ja sehen, ob es dann so kommen wird oder nicht. Bis dahin wird das Spiel nicht den Weg auf meinen Rechner finden.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

cryer am 09.05.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer so einen Kopierschutz gut findet, der hat sicher kein Problem damit, mit seinem neuen Auto alle 10 Tage in der Werkstatt vorbeizufahren, um für die kommende Woche erneut eine Freischaltung zum Weiterfahren zu bekommen. Hach, da hätte man ja Arbeit mit, der Kopierschutz läuft ja im Hintergrund..OK, die Werkstatt schickt kleine grüne Männchen, welche das Auto reaktivieren...wer also Urlaub plant, der sollte vielleicht innerhalb der 10 Tage zurückkommen, denn die kleinen grünen Männchen kommen nur zum angegebenen Erstwohnsitz...



Naja, wenn du immer nur Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleichst, kann ich dir auch net weiterhelfen *bewußtaugenroll*    

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 09.05.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 09.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell muss ja jeder selber wissen was er macht. Aber das Spiel auf Grund des Kopierschutzes nicht zu kaufen, ohne Ihn jedoch vorher ausprobiert zu haben, ob es denn überhaupt zu den genannten Befürchtungen kommt, halte ich für relativ militantisch.
Es bringt halt, übertrieben gesagt, nichts, sich über_ ungelegte Eier_ so aufzuregen, wenn noch nicht einmal geklärt ist, ob das was wir bis jetzt wissen, final auch so sein wird.
Bzw. man kann sich ja aufregen und seine Positionen darstellen. Aber Kaufentscheidungen fällt man doch erst, wenn man sich sicher sein kann??!!

MfG


----------



## cryer (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 09.05.2008 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, das war, wie ich zugebe Zynismus pur. Und logischerweise hinkt der Vergleich, aber ein passenderer ist mir gerade nicht eingefallen. Da jammern deutsche Datenschützer über jeden erdenklichen Schmarrn, aber ein so komisches Kopierschutzsystem wird von einem Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft einfach so geschluckt. Wenn es Schule macht, kann man bald kein Spiel mehr ohne Internet-Zugang spielen, der muss dann rund um die Uhr offen sein und wehe, man ist mal 2 Minuten offline... (Ironie an)Das Programm ist eine illegale Kopie, die Verbindung zum Master-Key-Server wurde von Ihnen bewusst beendet. Das SEK ist informiert, alle spielebezogenen Dateien werden unwiderruflich gelöscht. (Ironie aus)

Will man so etwas? Ich nicht... Somit sollen sich die Firmen doch bitte Kopierschutz-Mechanismen ausdenken, welche a) dauerhaft erfolgreich sind und b) NICHT die ehrlichen Käufer bestrafen (können).

Denn, wie auch oben schon angeklungen ist, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Cracker (oder wie man diese Personen auch immer nennen mag) das so tolle System umgeht, ist höher, als die Annahme, dass es wasserdicht ist.
Und ein kleiner Fehler im System lässt dann wieder denjenigen leiden, der seine sauer verdiente Kohle an den Hersteller weiter geleitet hat. Nicht den Schmarotzer, der kostenlos spielt.

Edit hat deinen letzten Post zu spät gesehen ^^ Klar fällt man eine Entscheidung erst, wenn alles final ist. Aber ICH (spreche ja nur für mich ^^) sehe im Forum eine Möglichkeit auf diesen IMHO untragbaren Missstand aufmerksam zu machen. Vielleicht lesen ja Verantwortliche mit und haben ein offenes Auge für die Bedürfnisse der Kunden   
Ich für meinen Teil habe aber schon frühzeitig kund getan, dass mich ME oder Spore nicht interessieren. Mir geht es um eine Ausbreitung dieses "Kopierschutz-Mechanismus" auf andere Spiele   

In diesem Sinne: Warten wir einfach mal ab und saufen Kamillen-Tee (ich in meinem Alter) oder was anderes (alle jüngeren Personen) *uiui die Klischeeeeee Keule*


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 09.05.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem du es aber kaufst, unterstützt du doch deren Politik. Da hilft es auch nichts zu sagen "Ich kauf das spiel und nutze dann einen Crack!" In dem du es kaufst und denen Geld in den Rachen wirfst unterstützt du doch das.
Ich bin generell gegen sowas und werd mir definitiv das Spiel auch nicht kaufen, sollen sie doch an ihrem Aktivierungskram ersticken. Und das sowas von EA kommt, wundert mich auch nicht, weil EA schon immer die Wünsche der Kunden überhaupt nicht wahrnimmt. Sicher, sie bringen auch gute Spiele raus, aber was Kundenfreundlichkeit und Support anbetrifft ist es der letzte Drecksladen.
Und wenn sie denken ihre Spiele in Zukunft nur noch so zu veröffentlichen, werd ich mir dann eben gar kein Spiel mehr von EA holen. Da sollen sie ihren Dreck halt nur noch auf Konsole veröffentlichen und uns PC Spieler mit so einem Mist in Ruhe lassen. Auf sowas verzichte ich nämlich gerne.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

cryer am 09.05.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da jammern deutsche Datenschützer über jeden erdenklichen Schmarrn, aber ein so komisches Kopierschutzsystem wird von einem Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft einfach so geschluckt.



Aber es werden doch keine privaten Daten übermittelt. Das einzige was darunter fallen könnte wäre, das Kontrollieren, ob sich die Systemkomponenten dramatisch geändert haben. Aber ins Detail, ausgehend von dem was man jetzt weiß, geht diese Untersuchung nicht und hat folglich auch nichts mit dem Schutz deiner Privatsphäre zu tun.
Im Prinzip ist es doch nur die Abfrage des CD Keys, in einer zyklischen Wiederholung(Man könnte ja einmal registrieren und dann weiter geben z.B./ da keine original Cd beim Spielen im Laufwerk bleiben muss) 


MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe halt nicht was an der Politik ,sein geistiges Eigentum vor Softwarepiraterie schützen zu wollen, so falsch ist. 

Und durch die Passivität des Kopierschutzes wird doch ein aktives Handel des Spielers abgewendet, so das er normaler Weise ohne Probleme und sonstigen Anstrengungen spielen kann.

Ich finde es zum Beispiel richtig gut, dass es nicht von Nöten sein wird, die original CD beim Spielen im Laufwerk haben zu müssen. In dem Punkt sind doch die Entwickler den Spielerwünschen entgegengekommen.

Generell finde ich auch das Argument, dass es sinnlos ist es zu schützen, da zeitnahe eh ein Crack oder ähnliches rauskommt für völlig daneben und nicht gut durchdacht. Wenn ich diese Logik auf andere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen anwende, müsste ich die Schlösser in meinem Haus ausbauenund in meinem Auto z.B..
Denn wenn da jemand einbrechen will ist das kein Hinderniss für ihn. Folglich habe ich die Sicherheitsinvestition um sonst gemacht.

Kopierschutz halte ich für völlig ok, so lange er passiv im Hintergrund arbeitet und die Privatsphäre der Nutzer nicht verletzt.

MfG


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bringt halt, übertrieben gesagt, nichts, sich über_ ungelegte Eier_ so aufzuregen, wenn noch nicht einmal geklärt ist, ob das was wir bis jetzt wissen, final auch so sein wird.


Wir diskutieren hier aber nun mal über die ungelegten Eier, nicht über die gelegten. Wenn sie gelegt sind, dann können wir auch darüber diskutieren. Wir diskutieren über das, was wir jetzt wissen bzw was uns bisher gesagt wurde. Und es ist in der Form eben für mich (und viele andere) nicht akzeptabel. 



			
				DaStash am 09.05.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell finde ich auch das Argument, dass es sinnlos ist es zu schützen, da zeitnahe eh ein Crack oder ähnliches rauskommt für völlig daneben und nicht gut durchdacht. Wenn ich diese Logik auf andere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen anwende, müsste ich die Schlösser in meinem Haus ausbauenund in meinem Auto z.B..
> Denn wenn da jemand einbrechen will ist das kein Hinderniss für ihn. Folglich habe ich die Sicherheitsinvestition um sonst gemacht.


Richtig, dann hast du die Investition umsonst gemacht. Genau wie EA sich mit dieser Methode ins eigene Fleisch schneidet. Das bestätigt doch jetzt genau das, was die Kritiker hier behaupten!? Oder anderes herum gefragt: Wo siehst du eigentlich die Vorteile dieser Methode? 

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab' schon lange das Gefühl, dass die Raubkopierer gerne als Vorwand genommen werden, um den ehrlichen Kunden immer mehr aufs Auge zu drücken. Ist ja klar, durch diese Aktivierungen und diverse Plattformen, bindet man den Kunden mehr an sich und macht ihn immer abhängiger von sich.
Du bist denen als Endbenutzer dann vollkommen ausgeliefert. Hat EA jetzt irgendwann keine Lust mehr, weil vielleicht der Nachfolger kommt und die Leute den kaufen sollen, und stellt den Kram einfach irgendwann ein, dann kannst Du dein Spiel in die Mülltonne werfen. Jaja, jetzt werden sicher wieder einige sagen, dass dann irgendwann ein Patch käme. Aber überlegt mal genau, bei welchen Spielen die diesen Aktivierungskram  oder Plattformkram hatten, kam bisher irgendein Patch raus, mit dem man das ohne dies spielen könnte? Mir ist keins bekannt. Das ist alles nur Palaver, um die Leute anzulocken. Der Großteil der Spieler glaubt halt leider immer alles und würde sich alles gefallen lassen, nur um sein Spiel zocken zu können. Das wissen die Firmen und können damit auch mit solchen Gängeleien ankommen. Mit mir machen sie das aber nicht und somit werden sowohl Mass Effect, als auch Spore von meiner Einkaufsliste gestrichen. Punkt!


----------



## patsche (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es werden doch keine privaten Daten übermittelt.


sagt wer?
hellgate london hat das gegenteil bewiesen, es wurden persönliche daten gesendet obwohl man dafür keine erlaubniss gegeben hat bzw. noch nichtmal nachgefragt wurde.

so was ist schlicht eine schweinerei, und genauso wird es auch bei spore bzw. mass effekt ablaufen, dass ist so sicher wie das 'amen' in der kirche.


----------



## nobodyisperfect (9. Mai 2008)

> Ich hab' schon lange das Gefühl, dass die Raubkopierer gerne als Vorwand genommen werden, um den ehrlichen Kunden immer mehr aufs Auge zu drücken.


Dieser "Vorwand" verschlingt jährlich mehrere Millionen € Umsatz....


> Jaja, jetzt werden sicher wieder einige sagen, dass dann irgendwann ein Patch käme. Aber überlegt mal genau, bei welchen Spielen die diesen Aktivierungskram  oder Plattformkram hatten, kam bisher irgendein Patch raus, mit dem man das ohne dies spielen könnte?


 Mir fällt da ad-hoc schon was ein: Trackmania United Forever

Zu der Frage "Warum soll jemand ein Spiel schützen wenns dann eh wieder gecrackt wird?": Ganz einfach, weil man dadurch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es jemand cracken kann, verringert, weil es einen perfekten Kopierschutz von digitalen Medien nicht geben kann. Und wer versucht denn nicht, sein eigenes Hab und Gut so gut es geht zu schützen?


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 09.05.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja das stimmt, aber ich kann nicht eine Entscheidung treffen, wenn ich die "reellen" Fakten noch nicht kenne, dass meinte ich damit. 



> DaStash am 09.05.2008 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil dieser Methode ist, dass sie passiv im Hintergrund läuft und aller Warscheinlichkeite nach der Benutzer kaum etwas dazu tun muss.
Der Vorteil generell an Kopierschutzmechanismen ist, dass mehr Umsatz gemacht wird. Das bestätigt auch der Bericht auf SternTV, wo sie diverse Sachen kostenlos angeboten hatten und die Käufer selber entscheiden konnten, wieviel sie bezahlen. Bei zwei drittel aller Test war das im Vergleich zum Normalumsatz gesehen, ein Minusgeschäft. Wenn du nun keinen Kopierschutz mehr hast, ist das für viele "Normalos" eine Freikarte Richtung kostenlos Zocken.

MfG

SSA [/quote]


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

patsche am 09.05.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 09.05.2008 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Regel steht das in den Lizensbestimmung drinne, die man zur Installation bestätigen muss. Ansonsten kann ich mich natürlich nur auf den Link, den ich bereits gepostet hatte, beziehen, wo die genaue Funktionsweise, des Kopierschutzes beschrieben wird.
Mit Hellgate London, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dies nicht in den Lizensvereinbarungen gestanden hat.


> so was ist schlicht eine schweinerei, und genauso wird es auch bei spore bzw. mass effekt ablaufen, dass ist so sicher wie das 'amen' in der kirche.


Aha, hast du ne Glaskugel oder so? 


MfG


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso ungelegte Eier? Ich weiß, dass der Kopierschutz spätestens alle 10 Tage auf mein System zugreifen will, um was auch immer zu tun. Das reicht mir schon, um diese Art des Kopierschutzes zu boykottieren. Du findest es gut, dass der Prozess im Hintergrund läuft, ich finde, es bringt das Fass zum überlaufen. Warum, habe ich oft genug geschrieben.

Weil ja schon das Beispiel mit dem Auto und der Werkstatt kam, bringe ich noch ein anderes (Achtung, [noch] fiktiv): 
Die deutschen Behörden könnten auf die Idee kommen, zu Deiner Sicherheit alle 10 Tage Deine Wohnung aufzusuchen um zu schauen, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Sie versprechen auch, dass sie wirklich nur das machen und nichts anderes. Um Dich nicht zu stören, tun sie das während Deiner Abwesenheit, denn Du gibst ihnen dafür freundlicherweise Deinen Schlüssel. Würdest Du das unterstützen? Ich nicht. Und so ähnlich empfinde ich den Kopierschutz. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass er sich auf den PC beschränkt, und nicht auf die Wohnung. Warum die Leute bei ihrem PC weniger Skrupel haben, das zu unterstützen, verstehe ich nicht wirklich. Und nur weil sie sagen, sie kontrollieren nur den Key und es werden ganz sicher keine anderen Daten übermittelt *zwinker*, glaube ich ihnen noch lange nicht.

Und ich betone nochmals: Ich habe kein Problem mit einem Kopierschutz. Einmalige Aktivierung, Product Key, alles kein Problem. Ich habe aber etwas gegen eine Überwachung, gegen eine Kontrolle durch Dritte. Ich weiß, dass ich es nicht vollständig verhindern kann. Aber wo ich es kann, tue ich es auch.


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ......


Ja, da kann was dranne sein. Aber ist ja aus unternehmerischer Sicht nicht verkehrt, die Kunden an sich zu binden. Die Mittel sollten natürlich im Rahmen bleiben. Jedoch sehe ich im konkreten hier beschriebenen Fall diese Situation nicht. Ich denke nicht das wenn solche Registrieserver abgestellt werden, dass EA die gekauften Versionen sozusagen absichtlich verfallen lässt. Du musst das so sehen. Die wollen doch das Geld vom Kunden, von daher werden sie versuchen müssen eine Gradwanderung zwichen Sicherheit und Kundenzufriedenheit machen.
Ich glaube der großteil der Spieler verhält sich eher wie der Großteil der Menschen im allgemeinen. Alles bestätigen und unterschreiben, ohne das Kleingedruckte gelesehen zu haben. Denn in der Regel wird auf alles was hier teilw. auch zu Recht kritisiert wurde, in den Agb´s oder Eulas etc. niedergeschrieben.

p.s. Sorry das ich so unübersichtlich antworte, hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 09.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ungelegte Eier? Ich weiß, dass der Kopierschutz spätestens alle 10 Tage auf mein System zugreifen will, um was auch immer zu tun.


Das "was auch immer" steht in den Faqs, die ich hier in Form eines Links schon gepostet habe.


> Das reicht mir schon, um diese Art des Kopierschutzes zu boykottieren. Du findest es gut, dass der Prozess im Hintergrund läuft, ich finde, es bringt das Fass zum überlaufen. Warum, habe ich oft genug geschrieben.


Mal ne Frage, benutzt du zufällig steam??


> Weil ja schon das Beispiel mit dem Auto und der Werkstatt kam, bringe ich noch ein anderes (Achtung, [noch] fiktiv):
> Die deutschen Behörden könnten auf die Idee kommen, zu Deiner Sicherheit alle 10 Tage Deine Wohnung aufzusuchen um zu schauen, ob alles in Ordnung ist.


*piep* Schon falsch  In dem Fall schütz der Hersteller sein geistiges Eigentum vor Missbrauch. Dem Staat jedoch gehört ja in keinster Weise deine Wohnung^^
[/quote]


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 09.05.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 09.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]

Was in den Faqs steht, und was wirklich passiert, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Nein, ich nutze kein Steam. Ich hab zwar Half-Life² gespielt, aber nach der einmaligen Anmeldung nur im Offlinemodus. 

Oh man...es geht nicht um richtig oder falsch. Das Argument des Staates wäre, Deine persönliche Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Oder nimm den Bundestrojaner, der ja auch nur der Sicherheit dient. Ganz sicher.  Oder würdest Du alle 10 Tage den GEZ-Mann/Frau in Deine Wohnung lassen damit er sicherstellt, dass alle Deine Geräte ordnungsgemäß angemeldet sind?

Und der Hersteller schützt nicht sein geistiges Eigentum (was immer das darstellen soll), sondern er will sich Umsätze sichern. 

Akzeptier bitte, dass mir diese Form des Kopierschutzes zu weit geht und schließ aus meiner Argumentation nicht, dass ich per se etwas gegen Kopierschutz hätte. Und wie schon erwähnt, soviel ist mir ein Spiel einfach nicht wert.


----------



## nobodyisperfect (9. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 09.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ungelegte Eier? Ich weiß, dass der Kopierschutz spätestens alle 10 Tage auf mein System zugreifen will, um was auch immer zu tun. Das reicht mir schon, um diese Art des Kopierschutzes zu boykottieren. Du findest es gut, dass der Prozess im Hintergrund läuft, ich finde, es bringt das Fass zum überlaufen. Warum, habe ich oft genug geschrieben.


Is dir eigentlich klar das jeder Virenscanner sowie Windows sich genauso verhalten?  


			
				Andy77 am 09.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur weil sie sagen, sie kontrollieren nur den Key und es werden ganz sicher keine anderen Daten übermittelt *zwinker*, glaube ich ihnen noch lange nicht.


Mit diesem argument dürftest du GAR KEIN Programm mehr nutzen, weil du als Nutzer einfach nicht weißt was das Programm macht (Und für alle die jetzt mit irgendwelchen Netzwerksniffern argumentieren wollen - wer garantiert das diese auch wirklich alles anzeigen was sie sollten?) 


> Und der Hersteller schützt nicht sein geistiges Eigentum (was immer das darstellen soll), sondern er will sich Umsätze sichern.


Was ist daran so schlimm? Würdest du gerne Arbeiten ohne deinen Gehalt/Lohn dafür bekommen?


----------



## Goddess (9. Mai 2008)

Es gibt gute Nachrichten, EA und Bioware haben die vielen Fans erhört, und den Kopierschutz in der geplanten Form gekippt, lest selbst! *click*


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

nobodyisperfect am 09.05.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy77 am 09.05.2008 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist immer wieder erschütternd, dass die Posts anscheinend nicht wirklich gelesen werden. Ich habe nichts gegen Kopierschutz, so lange es in einem gewissen Rahmen bleibt. Der war, in meinen Augen, durch die bis dato feststehende Lösung, gesprengt. 

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass andere Programme ähnlich verfahren. Aber die Frage ist doch, akzeptiere ich die Bedingungen? Finde ich den "Preis" akzeptabel für das, was ich als Gegenwert erhalte. Ein Virenscanner schützt mein PC vor ungewollten angriffen. Ist also recht nützlich. Also akzeptiere ich den Preis. Die Keyüberwachung hätte mir einfach keinen akzeptablen Gegenwert geboten.
Zweitens bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der primäre Gedanke bei diesem System nicht der Kopierschutz war. Also kam ich mir doch ziemlich verarscht vor. 



			
				Goddess am 09.05.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt gute Nachrichten, EA und Bioware haben die vielen Fans erhört, und den Kopierschutz in der geplanten Form gekippt, lest selbst! *click*



Ich danke für diese Meldung und bin froh, dass sie ihr vorgehen geändert haben. Ist zwar immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin etwas akzeptabler. Und ich Danke allen, die dafür gesorgt haben! Einen kleinen Einfluss scheint das einfache Fussvolk doch zu haben.


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2008)

Andy77 am 09.05.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke für diese Meldung und bin froh, dass sie ihr vorgehen geändert haben. Ist zwar immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin etwas akzeptabler. Und ich Danke allen, die dafür gesorgt haben! Einen kleinen Einfluss scheint das einfache Fussvolk doch zu haben.



Joa, dass finde ich auch gut 
Jedoch solltest du bedenken, dass bei jedem Download von neuen Inhalten, wieder eine Abfrage stattfindet  
Und ist das jetzt so, trz. geringer Änderungen, für Dich so akzeptabel, dass du dir das SPiel jetzt kaufst kaufen würdest?

MfG


----------



## Andy77 (10. Mai 2008)

DaStash am 10.05.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, dass finde ich auch gut
> Jedoch solltest du bedenken, dass bei jedem Download von neuen Inhalten, wieder eine Abfrage stattfindet
> Und ist das jetzt so, trz. geringer Änderungen, für Dich so akzeptabel, dass du dir das SPiel jetzt kaufst kaufen würdest?
> 
> MfG



Wie geschrieben, es muss einen gewissen Gegenwert geben. Wenn Bioware/EA schauen möchte, ob ich die Originalversion des Spiels besitze wenn ich mir neuen Content downloade, scheint es mir akzeptabel. Bei nem fehlerbehebenden Patch ist die Sache schon ein wenig anders. Zwar erhalte ich dort auch einen gewissen Gegenwert, jedoch ist Bugfixing in meinen Augen eine Bringschuld des Entwicklers. Zu spät, um sich noch darüber Gedanken zu machen. 

Ob ich es mir trotzdem kaufen werde, hängt von zwei Faktoren ab: Natürlich von der Qualität des Spiels, wobei ich da die geringsten Probleme sehe. Zum Zweiten bin ich ob der Sicherheitssoftware SecuROM etwas skeptisch. Ich bin noch dabei mich durch den Biowarethread zu arbeiten bzw. den zu überfliegen und SecuROM macht keinen guten Eindruck. Ich hab mit Starforce schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und ähnlich wie Starforce, soll sich SecuROM hartnäckig auf dem PC breitmachen. Das stinkt mir. Also werde ich mich wohl zunächst ein wenig darüber informieren. Auch muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mir über DRM noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Auch damit werde ich mich wohl vorher intensiver auseinandersetzen.


----------



## NinjaWursti (3. Juni 2008)

Also das heisst: Ich kann das Spiel nur 3 mal installieren/deinstallieren und danach nichtmehr bzw. muss mich bei denen melden? Wenn das so ist dann hole ich mir das Spiel mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht. Denn wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich Spiele installiere und deinstalliere (z.B. wenn ich eswiedermal spielen will) wird mir fast schon übel bei dem Gedanken jedes dritte mal so nen Aufwand zu betreiben. Siehe Oblivion: Das Spiel hab ich mindestens so ca. 15 mal installiert/deinstalliert bis ich mir mit allen möglichen Mods das "perfekte" Oblivion zusammengeschustert habe.

Wollte mir Mass Effect eigentlich holen...aber so vergeht mir eigentlich die Lust.
Ich kann die Entwickler gut verstehen. Das Problem liegt eindeutig bei den Raubkopierern, die denen das Geschäft versauen und dann Reaktionen wie diese oder solche von Crytek (Aussage von Cevat Yerli) hervorrufen, welche überhaupt nicht im Sinne des Spielers sind. Punkt.


----------

